# ا / علاء كامل لحظة من فضلك ... حواء قبل وبعد السقوط



## asmicheal (23 أبريل 2010)

بقلمى مش منقول 

فى جدال مع استاذ نا الموهوب 
ا /علاء كامل 

بقصيدتة البديعة 



*مالوش لازمة الكلام* 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=131569&page=2







وحرصا الا احول قصيدتة الجميلة 
لجدال ونقاش قد يمل منة متابع ابداع قصيدتة 

فتحت النقاش هنا لاستزيد من فهمة الخاص والفاظة القوية ووضوح رؤيتة 
وحقيقى ثراء عقلى محاورتك استاذ علاء 

رغم تحذير 
واجب لكى كل من يدخل يدخل على مسئوليتة الشخصية 

مافيش اسعاف يعنى 


هههههههههههههههههههههه


يقول ا علاء :

*ولكن الحذر كل الحذر فالجدل هوايتى والسفسطة مهنتى وأنى لكِ بالمرصاد
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


احممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
 

*نقطة اولى* 


*أنا لا اؤمن بالحب الصادق الكامل*
*نعم هناك حب لا انكر ذلك ولكن كل انواع الحب مبنية على التبادل العطائى بمعنى عطاء وأخذ، ولا يوجد حب يعطى فقط حتى حب الأم لأطفالها،وبذلك يكون الحب ناقص تحكمه الأنا وتسيطر عليه الرغبات والأهواء.*
*ولذلك قال يسوع (أحبوا بعضكم بعضا كما احببتكم أنا)*
*لو وجد يسوع حب فى هذة الحياة كامل لأمرنا فى الآية السابقة بإتخاذ هذا الحب كنموذج،أنظرى عزيزتى ليعقوب ..لقد عمل أربعة عشر عاما فى حقل خاله ليفوز بمن احببها قلبه ولكن رغم ذلك لم يقول يسوع احبوا بعضكم كما أحب يعقوب راحيل بل قال كما احببتكم انا.*
*فى اعتقادى الراسخ ان الحب الكامل هو الحب الإلهى فقط أما كل ما يدور بيننا من علاقات حميمية ما هى إلا إنعكاس لقبس من نور الحب الإلهى ولكنه أبدا لم و لن يكون بنفس مقدار الصدق والبذل*
​​ 






لية حسيت بنوع من التقليل للحب العطائى 

اعتقد ان الانسان فى هدفة الاوحد الاهم ملكوت السماء 

اما ان يخصص كل الحب وكل القلب للة فياخذ طريق البتولية بالرهبنة 
او يحتاج للدعم والسند ليكمل طريقة بشريك يستند علية ليصلا معا لملكوت السماء 

وكلا الطريقين مدعم بالحب والتقدير من اللة لة كل المجد 

اسمع رايك استاذ علاء 

وارائكم جميعا شباب


----------



## alaakamel30 (24 أبريل 2010)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح*
*ا/ أسميشيل*
*أشكرك جدا لإتاحتك هذة الفرصة للتعبير عن رأى شخصى جدا قد يصيب وقد يخطىء ولكنه فى النهاية مجرد رأى.*
*أختنا الكريمة اسميشيل قد نختلف وقد نتفق ولكن يبقى الحوار هو العلامة على إحترام الفكر والتعددية المثمرة وديمقراطية الثقافة.*
*أولا دعينا نتفق على أسس و مرجعيات للحوار لا يخرج عنها مضمونه و لتكون هذة الأسس هى الأرضية المشتركة بيننا فى هذة المساجلة الحوارية.*
*والأن لنستعرض هذة الأسس مرتبة وفقا لأهميتها وأنا أعلم من متابعتى لمحاوراتك الرائعة أنك تتفقين معى على هذة الأسس وهى كالآتى:*
*أولا: الكتاب المقدس*
*ثانيا: الواقع*
*ثالثا: المنطق*
*رابعا: قليل من الفلسفة*
*دمتِ بخير ولنبدأ المساجلة*




> لية حسيت بنوع من التقليل للحب العطائى


*على العكس تماما أنا لا أقلل من قدر الحب العطائى بل أعطيه قدره وأوسمه بسمة الحب الكامل المطلق، وفى مشاركاتى لم أتطرق إلى التقليل منه ولكنى صرحت بأن الحب العطائى الكامل هو الحب الإلهى وحده،حب الله للإنسان وما خلا هذا الحب من مشاعر بشرية أو علاقات حميمية لا ترتقى لوصفها بالحب العطائى أو الحب الكامل مهما كان سمو العلاقة أو الرابطة البشرية مما يجعلها فى النهاية حب غير مكتمل وناقص،والأن دعينى أفند جميع العلاقات البشرية وتبيان نقصها مع ذكر أمثلة حية من الكتاب المقدس:*

*أولا: العلاقة الزوجية*
*1/ من قصة الخلق نرى أن حواء أكلت من الشجرة أولا وبالطبع أنفتحت عيناها على الشر أولا ومن ثم أعطت لرجلها ليأكل وبالتفسير المنطقى نستنتج أن المرأة هذا المخلوق الناعم لم تستطع أن تتحمل وزر خطيئتها وحدها وأن تنفى بعيدا عن الكمال بدون رفيقها،وكان الخوف من المجهول ( حكم الله ) هو الداعى أنها أغرت زوجها لياكل معها ليشاركها مصيرها المحتوم ومن ثم يكون سندها ورفيقها فى الموت الحكمى كما كان فى حياتها قبل السقوط،والحق أن الكتاب المقدس لم يفسر تفصيليا أن المرأة خشت من مصيرها فورطت رجلها معها ولكن هناك كتابات أبوكريفية أسهبت فى هذا التعبير، كما أننا نستطيع ان نجزم به من خلال تسلسل أحداث السقوط فى سفر التكوين.*

*2/ فى نفس القصة نجد أن أدم عند سؤال الله له مستنكرا فعلته ألقى بالتهمة على إمرأته متبجحا بقوله (المرأة التى جعلتها معى هى أعطتنى من الشجرة فأكلت) ، وإن كان تصريحه فيه الكثير من الصحة إلا أنه يعد تخليا منه عن رفيقة دربه وأنيسة حياته وكم كان ادم يتمنى فى هذة اللحظة أن تنال المرأة العقوبة وحدها، وها هما رفقاء الأمس أعداء اليوم، إمرأة جعلها الخوف ان تورط زوجها ورجل ساقه الخوف ان يتخلى عن إمرأته.*

*3/ هنالك ايضا فى سفر التكوين قصة أخرى عن تخلى إبراهيم عن سارة زوجته،والعامل المشترك بين القصتين هو الخوف وما أدراكى ما الخوف، خوف إبراهيم من وقوع سارة فى قلب فرعون وبالتالى إيذاء فرعون له للفوز بسارة جعله يكذب ويقول أنها أخته معرضا إياها لشر الإغتصاب أو الإنضمام لسرارى الفرعون، ولا اتخيل كيف أستطاع إبراهيم البار فى ذلك الموقف أن ينظر فى عين سارة المحبوبة وهو ينكر رابطة مقدسة سمائيا و حميمية أرضيا،وهى نفس الرابطة ونفس الحميمية التى جعلته يرفض ان يتزوج عليها لعقمها رغم ان التقاليد فى ذلك الوقت كانت تبيح له ذلك ولكن رابطته بها جعلته ينتظر حتى سن المائة عام مفتقدا لعاطفة الأبوية و مزكيا عليها حبه لها،وبرغم هذا الحب فها هو إبراهيم يتناسى هذة العاطفة القوية مع أول دبيب لمشاعر الخوف فى قلبه من الفرعون.*
*4/ مثال آخر حى من سفر هوشع، وهو زواجه من زانية تدعى جومر،تلك الزانية التى أفنت عمرها بين أحضان محبيها،وها هو هوشع المتألم ينظر إليها نظرة مختلفة عن جميع العابثين معها فينسى ماضيها الخرب ويعطيها من المال والذهب ما يكفيها ، ويسترها بصوف وكتان بعد عرى الخطية بل وينجب منها ثلاثة ابناء، وكان شرط هوشع النبيل أن تكون إمرأة له وحده تلتزم بيتها وتحنو على أولادها،ولكن مازال الزنى يجرى فى دماء جومر فتركت عطاء زوجها وذهبت وراء خزى محبيها.*


*ثانيا: الأمومة*
*1/ يظهر التمييز جليا فى قصة رفقة مع أبنائها عيسو ويعقوب، وها هى المرأة الفاضلة التى نجحت فى الإختبار حينما أعطت ماء جرتها لعبد إبراهيم ليشرب بل وسكبت للإبل أيضا ولكن فى إختبار محبتها لأولادها سقطت سقوط مشين حينما فضلت الإبن الصغير المحبوب على إبنها البكر وحاكت معه حيلة ماكرة على إسحق الشيخ العجوز،وكان نتيجة سقطتها هو حرمان أب يحتضر من رؤية إبنه وتمييع رابطة الدم بين الأخوين وحكم النفى على الإبن المتواطىء.*

*2/ وها هى المرأة التى أتفقت مع جارتها على طبخ إبنها لتأكله فى زمن الحصار والمجاعة،فأى أمومة شنعاء تقبل تلك الفعلة المزرية والتى فاقت كل طبائع البشر فما كان من الملك إلا أنه شق ثيابه حينما سمع بذلك، ولكنه الجوع والإصرار على الحياة بشتى الطرق حتى ولو كان إحدى تلك الطرق هو طبخ الأم إبنها لتتقاسمه مع جارتها.*

*3/ ومخالفةٍ للمثل الشعبى القائل (أعز من الولد ولد الولد) ها هى عثليا أم أخزيا الملك،حينما رأت أن إبنها قد مات قامت بقتل جميع أولاده (أحفادها) حتى يؤول إليها الحكم،ها هى إمرأة قد تجردت من كل معنى للأمومة والرحمة والشفقة حينما غلبتها شهوة الحكم.*


*ثالثا: الإخاء*
*1/ لعل الأمثلة كثيرة ولكنى اذكر منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر قتل قايين لأخيه نتيجة الحسد*

*2/ سرقة يعقوب لبكورية أخيه عيسو طمعا فى البركة*

*3/ تآمر أخوة يوسف على قتله ومن ثم رحمةٍ منهم تم بيعه كعبد نتيجة الحقد*

*4/ إغتصاب أمنون إبن داوود لثامار أخته نتيجة شهوته المرة.*


*رابعا: البنوة*
*يحضرنى هنا مرارة داوود على خيانة أبشالوم إبنه الذى تآمر ضد ابيه وطارده بجيش لقتله طمعا فى كرسى المملكة.*


*خامسا: الصداقة*
*1/ تجلت أبشع صور خيانة الصديق فى فعلة يهوذا بتسليمه سيده ومعلمه*

*2/ خيانة بطرس وإنكاره لمخلصه ثلاثة مرات متتالية وهو الصديق المجاهر المدافع الذى صرح قبلها بسويعات بأنه لن يخونه حتى أمام الموت وهو الشهم الشجاع الذى أستل سيفه قاطعا أذن عبد رئيس الكهنة لحظة القبض على يسوع، ولكن حينما رأى بعينه ألام معلمه وما سوف يؤول إليه مصيره فكان النكران هو طوق نجاته.*

*3/ وإذا رجعنا للماضى قليلا نرى خيانة داوود لأحد اهم ابطاله وقواد جيشه وصديقه فى نفس الوقت،داوود الذى قال عنه الرب (فتشت قلب عبدى داوود فوجدته حسب قلبى)،أاه كم هى من مقولة عظيمة من فم الله الطاهر والذى لا يستحقها غير هذا المرنم الذى لا يجد راحته إلا فى التسبيح والتأمل،ولكنك يا داوود قد نسيت كل تأمل وكل بكاء وكل تسبيح، لقد نسيت يا داوود كم فعلت يمين إلهك معك وعضدتك أنت الصبى الذى كان يرعى خلف الخراف فجعلت منك بطلا شعبيا وملكا متوجا واسكنتك القصور،نظرة واحدة من فوق سطح هذا القصر جعلتك تنسى كل شىء وتتذكر فقط سخونة دماء الشهوة التى تجرى فى عروقك تجاه إمرأة أخلص قوادك.*


*أختى الكريمة أسميشيل لربما اختلط عليكى الأمر فأنا قصدت أن كل أنواع الحب البشرى مبنى على التبادل العطائى بمعنى الأخذ والعطاء ولكن وحده الحب الإلهى حب الله للإنسان مبنى على العطاء فقط وهو أسمى أنواع الحب،فكما وضحت سالفا من الكتاب المقدس قصور كل انواع الحب والروابط البشرية عن الصمود فى وجه طبيعتنا البشرية الفاسدة لأنها ببساطة تريد أن تأخذ مقابل عطائها وبالتالى تسيطر عليها الأهواء والميول و تحكمها الأنا.*



> اعتقد ان الانسان فى هدفة الاوحد الاهم ملكوت السماء
> 
> اما ان يخصص كل الحب وكل القلب للة فياخذ طريق البتولية بالرهبنة
> او يحتاج للدعم والسند ليكمل طريقة بشريك يستند علية ليصلا معا لملكوت السماء


 
*سيدتى الكريمة*
*قليلون هم من يعقلون هذا الهدف الأوحد وينشدونه فى عالم تقتله المادية*
*ولكن حتى هؤلاء القليلون الذين أدركوا ذلك الدرب الجميل لم يستطيعوا أن يتخلوا بالكامل عن مادية أحلامهم و رغباتهم ،فطبقا لعلوم الأديان والمنطق والفلسفة تبقى النفس حبيسة هذة المادية مادامت فى سجن الجسد،ولكى أعضد كلامى بإقتباسات كتابية فأنظرى ماذا يقول بولس:*
*1/ ويحى انا الشقى من ينقذنى من جسد الموت هذا*
*2/ إذا انا نفسى بذهنى أخدم ناموس الله ولكن بالجسد ناموس الخطية*
*3/ فأنى أعلم أنه ليس ساكن فىّ اى فى جسدى شىء صالح*
*4/ لأنى لست أفعل الصالح الذى أريده بل الشر الذى لست اريده فإياه افعل*
*5/ إذا أجد الناموس لى حينما أريد أن أفعل الحسنى أن الشر حاضر عندى*
*6/ فأنى أسر بناموس الله بحسب الإنسان الباطن ولكنى ارى ناموسا آخر فى أعضائى يحارب ناموس ذهنى ويسبينى إلى ناموس الخطية الكائن فى اعضائى.*
*ولكن من هو القائل هذة العبارات هل هو انت يا بولس،هو انت يا بولس يا من تقابلت مع الرب وجها لوجه، يا من تحملت اخطار البحر والبرية، يا من تحملت كذب وإفتراءات أخوتك وبنى جنسك،يا من تحملت الضرب بالعصى ثلاثة مرات ، يا من جُلدت خمسة مرات من اليهود ،يا من تعرضت للرجم ولم تجزع،يا من أكثرت فى الاصوام والسهر فى جوع وعطش وبرد وعرى،أهو أنت يا بولس يا من تحمل كل هذا العناء من أجل سيده ومن اجل اللحاق بملكوته...نعم هو أنت الذىبالرغم من كل ذلك عاش يعانى من جسد الموت و يصارع رغباته الشريرة.*


*القديرة أسميشيل*
*أستمتعت جدا جدا بمحاورتك دون تنميق للسطور ودون ترتيب للمعانى*
*أشكرك لأنك أعطيتنى الفرصة لأكون على سجيتى بلا أى رتوش أو اقنعة أخفى خلفها جهلى و خطيتى.*

*سلام المسيح أترك لكِ*


----------



## loly80 (24 أبريل 2010)

لو دخلنا احنا الغلابى

خنضبع وسط الغمالقة

سنكون متفرجون نري ما تكتبون

افيدونا وعلمونا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 أبريل 2010)

loly80 قال:


> لو دخلنا احنا الغلابى
> 
> خنضبع وسط الغمالقة
> 
> ...



clash of the titans

صدام العمالقه


----------



## asmicheal (24 أبريل 2010)

loly80 قال:


> لو دخلنا احنا الغلابى
> 
> خنضبع وسط الغمالقة
> 
> ...


 
:download:


لية ما انا اغلب من الغلب 
ودخلت اهةة علشان اتعلم واستفاد 

لولى الرقيقة 
ادخلى وقوللى اللى نفسك فية 
مش هتكونى اغلب منى 

وكلنا نتعلم ونستفيد 
شكرا لمشاركتك الجميلة الرقيقة 
وتابعى معنا بجد وبمشاركة


----------



## asmicheal (24 أبريل 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> clash of the titans
> 
> صدام العمالقه


 
:download:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اللذيذة تروث 

هوة عملاق واحد ومحامى (يعنى ضيعت نفسى بمجادلة اصل الجدل والسفسطة احمممممممممممم
المحاميين دول ربنا يستر احمممممممممممم)

عملاق ونملة 
انا داخلة بدعاء الوالدين ومحبتكم اتعلم منة 

ومافيش صدام 
دة استفسار واستزادة من جزيل علمة


----------



## asmicheal (24 أبريل 2010)

قبل كل شيىء فية اعتراف ارجو الا يضايقك ا علاء 
ان مثل تلك الحوارات تسعدنى اكثر من كل اشعارك 
ولم اطلب ابدا وبالاسم محاورة 
مثلما طلبت من حضرتك 
لانى لمحت خلف الشاعر والانسان والمحامى والمتمرد التائب 


عمق جميل 
احب التبحر بالعلم منة بجد واكيد تعرف انى لا اعرف المجاملة 
ولا احتاج من اى احد اى شيىء لاداهنة او امدحة 

حوار حضرتك 
ثراء حقيقى ومتعة خالصة 
لا تفوقها متعة 
وقد تمتعت بها مع 3  اشخاص على النت 
ادمين منتدايا الاصلى ا جرجس 
و2 من معارف النت المسلمين 
وكانت حوارتنا متعة رائعة 
للاسف دمرها الهاكر 


بس فية توضيح لنقطة 
حين انشاءت هذا الموضوع 
لم يكن قصدى ندية الجدال 
انا نملة حقيقى بجانب حضرتك 
بس كنت ارغب فى استزادة الفهم حول نقاط 

وربما بصراحة استدرجك الى اسئلة جانبية 

على العام طبعا ليس لى خاص بالمناسبة هههههههههههههههه


لانى حقيقى استمتع من استزادة العلم 

خاصة لو بالترتيب الذى تنهجة 



*أولا: الكتاب المقدس*
*ثانيا: الواقع*
*ثالثا: المنطق*
*رابعا: قليل من الفلسفة*






alaakamel30 قال:


> *أختنا الكريمة اسميشيل قد نختلف وقد نتفق ولكن يبقى الحوار هو العلامة على إحترام الفكر والتعددية المثمرة وديمقراطية الثقافة.*
> *:download:*
> 
> *كل اختلاف فى الحوار ثراء لكلا طرفى الحوار *
> ...


 
:download:


المتعة والاستفادة لى استاذى 
ولكل من يتابع معنا 
واعتقد ان انسان بقوتك وواقعيتك 
لا يختفى خلف اقنعة 

وربما لا يحتاج اقنعة اصلا 


الحوار لم ينتهى انتظر فقط تعقيب حضرتك على ما سبق 

والاذن باستكمال الحوار اذ
 توجد نقاط اود التعلم منها وحولها 
واسئلة سا سحب حضرتك لو رضيت وسمح وقتك لاجابتها 
لاتعلم بجد من شخصية حقيقى احترمها 

شكرا لوقتك الغالى وفكرك الواضح العميق المنطقى الثرى فعلا


----------



## dodoz (24 أبريل 2010)

*احم احم *
*انا متابعة*​


----------



## loly80 (25 أبريل 2010)

لية ما فيش اي انغجارات مدويةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

شكل الموضوع بقي سلمي قوي

طيب كدة تدخل ونشارك بقيييييييييييييييييييييييييييي

يارب يا ساتر حد هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا معاكو


----------



## alaakamel30 (25 أبريل 2010)

*الكريمة أ/أسميشيل*
*سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح*




> قبل كل شيىء فية اعتراف ارجو الا يضايقك ا علاء
> ان مثل تلك الحوارات تسعدنى اكثر من كل اشعارك
> ولم اطلب ابدا وبالاسم محاورة
> مثلما طلبت من حضرتك
> لانى لمحت خلف الشاعر والانسان والمحامى والمتمرد التائب



*انا ايضا يعجبنى طريقتك فى إدارة الحوار وطرقك الذكية فى إستدراج الآخر إلى مناطق محظورة أحيانا،وحقا انا ايضا يعجبنى حوارك اكثر من ردودك على كتاباتى.*



> حوار حضرتك
> ثراء حقيقى ومتعة خالصة
> لا تفوقها متعة



*يا سيدتى هذا وسام على صدرى وربما لا استحقه*



> بس فية توضيح لنقطة
> حين انشاءت هذا الموضوع
> لم يكن قصدى ندية الجدال
> انا نملة حقيقى بجانب حضرتك
> بس كنت ارغب فى استزادة الفهم حول نقاط



*انا اعلم ان مقصدك كان الحوار والحوار فقط وانا احترم ذلك*
*أما عن قدرك فأنتِ امرأة مثقفة وذكية وأنا أحترم ذلك ايضا*




> وربما بصراحة استدرجك الى اسئلة جانبية
> 
> على العام طبعا ليس لى خاص بالمناسبة هههههههههههههههه


*أعتقد ان ملحوظتك حول الخاص لم تكن موجهة لى ولكن ربما لأحدهم*
*لأنك تعلمين ان إقتحام الخاص ليس من هواياتى*
*



منطق وتفسير اجتهادى ذكى ولكن بشرى ولا احب اعتمد فى بناء افكارى على راى ابو كريفة مهما ثار الجدل حولة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

هو ليس رأى أبوكريفى بل هو تسلسل منطقى فى سفر التكوين حيث يقول أكلت واعطت زوجها ليأكل،لاحظى حضرتك الترتيب الكتابى.
ولكن إستشهادى بكتابات الابوكريفال جاءت تعضيدية للمعنى وليس مصدر له.
أما عن نعتك لتفسيرى بالبشرى فكل تفسير هو بشرى،كل كتب الآباء التفسيرية كانت بشرية ولم تكن موحى بها ولكنها مازالت منهل للباحثين ولها تقديرها فى الطوائف جميعها خاصةٍ كنيستنا الارثوذوكسية،إذن تفسيرى البشرى لا يقلل من صدق الإستنتاج.




ولية مش الحب البسيط 
لانها ذاقت وشعرت بالمتعة الخاطئة احبت ان تشرك زوجها 
اعتقد 50% كلا الاحتمالين 

أنقر للتوسيع...

أعتقد أن تفسيرى مؤكد بنسبة 100%
أما عن إتجاه حواء لمشاركتها أدم فى المتعة الخاطئة فهو تفسير معيب من عدة اوجه:
أولا:عندما أكلت حواء من الشجرة حدث لها الإنفصال عن الله وهو شعور ينتج عنه الخوف ولا ينتج عنه التفكير فى المتعة فى اللحظة والتو.
ثانيا: شعورها بالمتعة لم يكن شيئا جديدا عليها او على زوجها حتى تدفعه لتجربته فاللذة الجنسية كانت موجودة قبل السقوط ولكن بشكل مقدس بدليل ان الله قال لهم أثمروا وأكثروا وأملأوا الأرض قبل السقوط.





نفسى اعرف لية ادم مش استخدم كلمة لا ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

هناك ثلاثة إحتمالات لإجابة سؤالك لا رابع لهم
أولا: أن كلمة (لا) لم تكن قد خلقت بعد
ثانيا: لم تكن كلمة لا قد ألحقت بقاموس أدم اللغوى
ثالثا: أن تكون حواء قد دربت أدم كثيرا على أبجديات الخرس!!!




اما ان تقدم كل الحب بالرهبنة 
او تتعكز على شريك بالزواج 

أنقر للتوسيع...

عزيزتى لقد وضحت لكِ أنك لا تستطيعين أن تقدمى كل الحب لأنك لا تملكينه




انما يوجد تقدمة عامة وغرض واضح امام كلا الفريقين ملكوت السموات 

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا توجد تقدمة بشرية مهما اختلف تسميتها او محتواها تليق بالله القدوس وإلا ما كان هناك داع من تجسد السيد المسيح،كما يجب ان تتذكرى قول داوود( لأنك لا تسر بالذبائح )





المتعة والاستفادة لى استاذى 
ولكل من يتابع معنا 
واعتقد ان انسان بقوتك وواقعيتك 
لا يختفى خلف اقنعة 

وربما لا يحتاج اقنعة اصلا 




أنقر للتوسيع...

انا ايضا أستفيد من نقاشك الحر وأستمتع به
ولكنى أشعر ان كلمة أستاذى تلك فضفاضة على شخصى البسيط ولا تناسب حجمى ولا قامتى ، لذا ادعونى باخيكِ علاء





الحوار لم ينتهى انتظر فقط تعقيب حضرتك على ما سبق 

والاذن باستكمال الحوار اذ
توجد نقاط اود التعلم منها وحولها 
واسئلة سا سحب حضرتك لو رضيت وسمح وقتك لاجابتها 
لاتعلم بجد من شخصية حقيقى احترمها 

شكرا لوقتك الغالى وفكرك الواضح العميق المنطقى الثرى فعلا



أنقر للتوسيع...

لا تستأذنى منى فلكِ الحق فى الإستمرار إن شئتِ
والشكر كل الشكر لمجهودك الذى اعطانى الفرصة والمساحة للتعبير

سلام المسيح اترك لكِ*


----------



## alaakamel30 (25 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا لكل من مر من هنا*
*لولى - تروث - دودوز*
*و لكم حق التعقيب و المشاركة إن سمحت صاحبة الموضوع*


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *احم احم *
> 
> *انا متابعة*​


 :download:

اهلا دودوز الجميلة 
تابعى معنا 

وشاركى حبيبتى كما تحبى


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2010)

loly80 قال:


> لية ما فيش اي انغجارات مدويةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
> 
> اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
> 
> ...


 

:download:


ايوة فية محامى عملاق 
بتسالة نملة مفعوصة 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *شكرا لكل من مر من هنا*
> *لولى - تروث - دودوز*
> *و لكم حق التعقيب و المشاركة إن سمحت صاحبة الموضوع*


 

:download:

الموضوع موضوعك ا علاء كامل 
انا بستزيد من علمك الغزير 
وذكائك العميق

واللى يحب يتداخل بالحوار اكيد ا علاء 
هيجاوبة 
ولا اية ا علاء


----------



## alaakamel30 (25 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> الموضوع موضوعك ا علاء كامل
> انا بستزيد من علمك الغزير
> ...


*صباح الخير ا/أسميشيل*
*كفاية مدح بقى أحسن أصدق نفسى ههههههههههه*

*بالطبع أنا فى خدمة الجميع*
*لكن خوفى الوحيد ان الموضوع بقى نسائى 99%*
*أنا الراجل الوحيد اللى شارك*
*ربنا يسترها*


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *الكريمة أ/أسميشيل*
> *سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح*
> 
> 
> ...


 


:download:

الشكر كل الشكر 
لوقتك الغالى 
وفكرك الراقى 
ومحاورتك الممتعة فعلا 

ولا اية رايكم شباب


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *صباح الخير ا/أسميشيل*
> *كفاية مدح بقى أحسن أصدق نفسى ههههههههههه*
> 
> *بالطبع أنا فى خدمة الجميع*
> ...


 

:download:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ما انا اغلب موضوعاتى بقت ردودها رجالى 
بنسبة 95%

الظاهر انى خوفت البنات بارائى الشديدة 
كلهم بيكلمونى خاص 
اما العام فبقى تقريبا رجالى 

ولسة بحاور 
بعون اللة وبركة دعاء الوالدين 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## alaakamel30 (25 أبريل 2010)

*



ذكاء حضرتك احيانا يرعبنى 
بقدر ما يمتعنى 
فعلا الملاحظة دى عامة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

إذا كان يرعبك مجرد إستنتاجى
فماذا ستفعلين إن حددت لكِ إسم الشخص الذى تعنيه ههههههههههه
إحقاقا للحق ملاحظتك لم تكن عامة بشكل كبير بل شابها بعض الخصوصية.




			معاك ومقتنعة ولا اجادل ان استشهادك بابو كريفة جاء تعضيد لرايك 
لكن مش بحب استشهد بتفسيرات بشرية قد تصيب وقد تخطا 

وكلها اجتهادات مهما بلغت صحتها او ذكائها او عمقها 

أنقر للتوسيع...

يسعدنى كثيرا إتفاقك معى
ويبشر بظهور نقاط تلاقى فكرى عن قريب




			مع كامل تقديرى 
لكن لا يوجد نسبة 100% الا لكلمات اللة بالانجيل 
واستعلاناتة بالابدية 

أنقر للتوسيع...

إذن دعينى أؤكد لك صدق تفسيرى ونسبة إحتمالى المئوية من الكتاب المقدس (كله من المقرر):
اختى الكريمة لنلقى نظرة سريعة على سفر التكوين حيث يقول الوحى:
(فأخذت من ثمرها وأكلت واعطت رجلها ايضا فأكل معها)
هل تلاحظين الترتيب؟
فالمرأة أخذت أولا وأكلت ومن ثم أعطت رجلها ليأكل ايضا،وهذا يتضح من أن الفعل (أكلت) جاء سابقا للفعل (أعطت)،وبالتالى فإن أسبقية سقوط حواء أمر لا جدال فيه،ويؤكده عقاب الله على السقوط ففى سفر التكوين ذكر الوحى نص كلام الله العقابى مرتبا كالتالى:
أولا:عقابه للحية لأنها مصدر الغواية
ثانيا:عقابه للمرأة لأنها أغرت رجلها
ثالثا: عقاب الرجل لأنه سمع لإمرأته
ومن الترتيب العقابى يتضح أن المرأة سقطت اولا،وحتى فى المحاكم الجنائية عند النطق بالحكم يكون الحكم منطوقا ضد الفاعل الاصلى أولا ومن بعده الحكم ضد الشركاء.

والأن بعد توضيح فكرة سقوط حواء أولا نأتى للنقطة الثانية ألا وهى هل علمت حواء بخطيتها ومن ثم إستدرجت ادم لنفس المصير؟
الإجابة نعم علمت حواء فى التو واللحظة بعد الأكل مباشرة انها انفصلت روحيا عن الله ولكن خوفها من مصيرها المجهول جعلها تستدرج ادم لنفس المصير،ودعينى اوضح لكِ الدليل من الكتاب المقدس:
لقد صالح الإبن البشرية جميعها مع الآب على خشبة الصليب وأعاد لنا حالة الإتحاد الاولى عوضا عن الإنفصال الروحى،ولكن دعينى أتسأل هل لو كان السيد المسيح أكتفى بالجلد وإكليل الشوك والرفع على الصليب والطعنة بالحربة ولكنه قبل النهاية نزل من على عود الصليب ليعلن لاهوته فهل كان سيعد ذلك خلاصا؟
بالطبع لا لأن الخلاص والمصالحة مع الله يستوجب الموت
إذن المصالحة تمت فى لحظة واحدة وهى لحظة الموت 
وبالتالى وبالمنطق اللاهوتى والعقلى فأنه كما تمت المصالحة فى لحظة فأن الإنفصال أيضا تم فى لحظة،وبهذا تكون حواء إنفصلت عن الله وأدركت بشاعة فعلتها فى لحظة وبالطبع هذة اللحظة سبقت إعطائها لرجلها ليأكل.
ودعينى أؤكد لكِ مزعمى بإقتباس أخر:
فى إنجيل متى الإصحاح 20
كان الرب خارجا من اريحا فقابل أعميان ولما سمعا ان يسوع مجتاز صرخا قائلين ارحمنا يا سيد يا ابن داوود
فقال لهما يسوع ماذا تريدان أن أفعل بكما
فقالا له ان تنفتح اعيننا
فتحنن يسوع ولمس أعينهما فللوقت أبصرت اعينهما وتبعاه

أستأذنك ان تتابعى هذة القصة بعناية شديدة لأنها مفتاح إجابتى وصدق روايتى
كان الرب خارجا من اريحا يقابلها من سفر التكوين (سمعا صوت الرب الإله ماشيا فى الجنة)
صرخا قائلين إرحمنا يا إبن داوود يقابلها(فأختبأ ادم وأمراته من وجه الرب)
فقال لهما يسوع ماذا تريدان ان افعل بكما يقابلها(فنادى الرب الإله أدم وقال له أين انت)
فقالا له ان تنفتح اعينهما يقابلها إنفتاح أعين ادم وحواء على الشر ولكن فى قصة الأعميان طلبا من يسوع أن يفتح أعينهما على النور اى على الرحمة،ولاحظى ان القصة تقول انهما اعميان وليس اعمى واحد.
فتحنن يسوع ولمس اعينهما فللوقت ابصرت أعينهما وتبعاه يقابلها (فانفتحت اعينهما وعلما انهما عريانان).
أترين اختنا الكريمة
القصة تكاد تكون متطابقة تماما ولكن ما يعنينى ههنا هو قوله فى انجيل متى (فللوقت انفتحت اعينهما) أى فى التو واللحظة انفتحت اعينهما،وهو ما حدث مع حواء ففى التو انفتحت عينها على الشر وعلمت بإنفصالها عن الله ومن ثم يكون إعطائها لرجلها ليأكل جريمة عمد مع سبق الإصرار لأنها ادركت المصير المجهول لها ولرجلها قبل ان تعطيه ليأكل.
أرجو ان اكون أوجزت




			انا بقى اختنق اصلا من الالقاب 
لكن الاستاذية لفكر حضرتك العميق الذكى 
رغم انى اكبر منك سنا 
احمممممممم

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا مكنتش عايز اقول حكاية السن دى من الاول احسن تزعلى منى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




			اعتقد 
انة لم توجد لذة جنسية قبل السقوط 
لان الاهتمام الكلى كان نحو اللة لة كل المجد 

وكانت حواء مجرد انيس لادم تشاركة حياتة 
ولم يعرفا انهما عريانين الا بعد السقوط 

وعرفها ادم بالارض وولد قايين وهابيل 

أنقر للتوسيع...

دعينى أعقب من عدة اوجه:
أولا: حضرتك تقولى ان ادم عرف أمراته على الأرض،لكن للتوضيح فأن الجنة كانت على الارض ايضا،أنا اعلم انك تعلمين ذلك ولكن ربما هى خطأ تم سهوا ولكنى فقط احببت ان اوضحه حتى لا يعثر فيه المتابع للحوار

ثانيا: اللذة الجنسية كانت موجودة فى جنة عدن كما سبق ان اشرت بدليل قوله(اثمروا واكثروا وأملأوا الارض ) وهذة الآية كانت قبل السقوط،وبالطبع لا يستقيم معناها بدون معاشرة جنسية
ثالثا: المعاشرة الجنسية فى جنة عدن بدون لذة تصبح مجرد عملية ديناميكية لا معنى لها سوى التناسل
رابعا: اللذة كانت موجودة فى الجنة ولكن بشكل مقدس والدليل قول الوحى (فرات المراة ان الشجرة جيدة للاكل و انها بهجة للعيون و ان الشجرة شهية للنظر ) فإذا كان هناك شهوة للاكل والنظر قبل السقوط فمن باب أولى كان هناك شهوة جنسية ايضا





			ولى ايضا تعقيب ارجو ان تعقب علية ا علاء 
فى الابدية لا يتزوجون ولا يزوجون 
سيعيشون كملائكة اللة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

بالطبع اتفق معك تماما
ففى ملكوت السموات سنتخذ اجساد نورانية وليست بشرية
فى ملكوت السموات سنحيا كما اراد لنا الله من البداية أن نكون
فحياتنا الأرضية لم تكن هى الخطة الأصلية لله وجنة عدن ايضا حتى قبل السقوط لم تكن هى الحياة المقدرة لنا من الله، بل كانت خطته أن نحيا فى كمال يفوق كمال جنة عدن وهذا يتحقق فى ملكوت السموات.
أعرف أن كثيرين سيصطدمون معى فى نقطة ان جنة عدن لم تكن الحياة المثالية التى ارادها الله للإنسان ولكنى ساجيبهم بقول السيد المسيح ( تعالوا يا مباركى ابى رثوا الملكوت المعد لكم منذ تأسيس العالم).
من كلام السيد المسيح يتضح أن الملكوت كان معد منذ تأسيس العالم وكان هو خطة الله للإنسان ولم تكن جنة عدن توازيها.

ا/أسميشيل
أشكرك مرة أخرى للحوار الراقى
والمسيح يبارك حياتك*


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *إذا كان يرعبك مجرد إستنتاجى*
> *فماذا ستفعلين إن حددت لكِ إسم الشخص الذى تعنيه ههههههههههه*
> *إحقاقا للحق ملاحظتك لم تكن عامة بشكل كبير بل شابها بعض الخصوصية.*
> 
> ...


 

:download:

*الى النقطة التالية *


----------



## alaakamel30 (25 أبريل 2010)

*



انا مكنتش عايز اقول حكاية السن دى من الاول احسن تزعلى منى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:download:

وازعل لية
ما احنا متفقين اننا زمايل 
وعموما 
اللى وجها لوجة ما بيملاش عينى حد احمممم
من زمان ولحد الان 
يبقى هزعل على النت من اية 
احممممممممممم

أنقر للتوسيع...

يا أستاذة أهذا ما فهمتيه من كلماتى الساخرة؟
انا أسف إذا كان ما وصلك من جملتى هو هذا الفهم
ولكنى مضطر للتوضيح حتى لا يسىء بى الظن
حضرتك كنتى تنادينى بلقب استاذ ورفعا للتكليف طلبت منك رفع الألقاب
ولقد عللتى حضرتك لقبى بأنه يعود لتفكيرى رغم انك تكبرينى سنا
فحاولت أن أسخر من عادة النساء بالكتمان وعدم البوح باعمارهم وقلت اننى اعلم سنك ولهذا السبب طلبت ان تنادينى بدون ألقاب ولكنى لم اصرح بهذا السبب خشيةٍ غضبك كأى أمرأة تكره بطبيعتها ان يذكر احد عمرها.
هذا هو ما قصدته ويشهد الله علىًّ
ولكن ما جال بخاطرك وما فهمتيه فأنا برىء منه

يا أستاذة أسميشيل نحن اكبر من ذلك على ما اعتقد

أسف مرة اخرى لو كانت كلماتى قد حملت معنيان
سلام المسيح اترك لكِ*


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2010)

*مادام احد طرفى العلاقة الانسانية 
بصفة عامة وليس المحبين بصفة خاصة *

*قادر على الانفصال بذاتة *
*واعطاء ظهرة للاخر *
*اذا *
*فليس هناك حب حقيقى *​

*لان الحب امتزاج لكيان واحد بجسدين متكاملين *
*متالفين *
*وليس كيانين يتصلوا لينفصلوا لاثنين *​

*واعتقد دة دور الروح القدس *
*لذلك دائما *
*لا اصدق اى حب خارج اطار الروح القدس *
*لان اى حب مهما كان قويا *
*ليس لة قدرة الاستمرار كيان واحد بجسدين الا باللة لة كل المجد *​

*اى حب خارج هذا الاطار هو عبث او شهوة او علاقة مؤقتة *
*وليس حياة حقيقية *​
 
 


*ربما يكون كلامك صحيحا ولكنك أسقطتى شيئا مهما من ذاكرتك*
*أنا ما زلت أعيش فى الحياة المدنية وليس فى صومعات الرهبان*
*قولك فيه كثير من المثالية ولكنى إنسان خاطىء،لو توصلت للحب الذى يقوده الروح القدس سأوجه كل مشاعرى تجاه الله لأنه الوحيد الذى يستحق وسألتحق بأول دير للمتوحدين.*

*www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2041927&postcount=13*

*:download:*

*عاوزة افهم من حضرتك *
*مفهوم *

*الطهارة فى الحياة المدنية *
*وهل يمكن لانسان مدنى ان يصل للطهارة *
*وهل المتزوجين *
*اقل طهارة من البتوليين *

*وما موقع الزنا لافساد الطهارة *
*وحكم اللة القاطع الحازم الصارم *
*ان من يزنى يسيىء لهيكل اللة بجسدة وهى الخطية الوحيدة التى سمح فيها *
*ان يفصل بين زوجين جمعهما اللة لو فرقهما الزنى *


*احب بالمرة *
*لاننا نكلم محامى مفوة *
*ان تذكر لينا الاحكام القانونية للجريمة الزنا *

*فى المسيحية طبعا *

*فاى مفهوم اخر لا يهمنى ولا يعنينى *
*بصراحة *

​


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *يا أستاذة أهذا ما فهمتيه من كلماتى الساخرة؟*
> *انا أسف إذا كان ما وصلك من جملتى هو هذا الفهم*
> *ولكنى مضطر للتوضيح حتى لا يسىء بى الظن*
> *حضرتك كنتى تنادينى بلقب استاذ ورفعا للتكليف طلبت منك رفع الألقاب*
> ...


 

:download:


 هههههههههههههههههههههه

لا انا ابسط من كل دة 
وعقبت على تعقيبك 
ومش زعلانة بدليل كملت استجواب قصدى غلاسة قصدى اسئلة 
واتفضل حضرتك وشرفنا وجاوب 
وقت ما وقتك ومودك يسمح 

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## alaakamel30 (25 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 *تعقيبك السابق على جملتى كان قاسي إلى حدٍ ما*
*ويبدو أنك فهمتى سخريتى بمنحى أخر*
*وأنا لا ألوم فهمك بقدر ما ألوم نفسى لأننى بسذاجة وضعت نفسى فى موقف التبرير *
*عموما مرة اخرى اعتذر وربما يجب ان انتقى كلماتى بحذر فى المرة القادمة حتى لا يسىء الظن بى.*
*اشكرك على المتابعة*
*ولى عودة لإستكمال الحوار*


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *تعقيبك السابق على جملتى كان قاسي إلى حدٍ ما*
> *ويبدو أنك فهمتى سخريتى بمنحى أخر*
> *وأنا لا ألوم فهمك بقدر ما ألوم نفسى لأننى بسذاجة وضعت نفسى فى موقف التبرير *
> *عموما مرة اخرى اعتذر وربما يجب ان انتقى كلماتى بحذر فى المرة القادمة حتى لا يسىء الظن بى.*
> ...





:download:














من فضلك ما تبقاش حساس قوى كدة 
لو اتضايقت بقلب الدنيا 
وبعلن فورا  عن مضايقتى 
وبعاتب بس مرة واحدة ومن كل قلبى 
حضرتك على طبيعتك وانا مثلك 
حرر نفسك من الحساسيات 
وعارفة انك لا تقصد شيىء 

خللى بالك 
انا اللى قبطية صعيدية متعصبة 
مش حضرتك 
لما تحب  ووقتك يسمح 

منتظرة استكمال حوارك الاكثر متعة على الاطلاق بجد 
فيمن حاورت 

ولا تنسى ان منطقك يعجبنى جدا وانا اللى طلبت محاورتك 

بلا اكراة من احد 
والشهود كلهم يشهدوا بكدة 

هههههههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## alaakamel30 (25 أبريل 2010)

> *عاوزة افهم من حضرتك
> مفهوم *
> 
> *الطهارة فى الحياة المدنية *



*قبل اى شىء أود ان أوضح ان مشاركتى المقتبسة من قسم الكتابات لم اقصد فيها بحياتى المدنية بعيدا عن حياة الرهبان اننى أحيا فى الخطية او اننى أؤمن بالتحرر الجنسى،فقط كان مقصدى أننى لا أستطيع ان أسلم مشاعرى العاطفية لقيادة الروح القدس لضعف منى وإن إستطعت لكنت وجهت كل عواطفى تجاه الله عوضا عن اى إنسان غير مستحق.*



> *وهل يمكن لانسان مدنى ان يصل للطهارة *
> *وهل المتزوجين *
> *اقل طهارة من البتوليين *



*حضرتك حصرتى مفهوم الطهارة فى مقارنة بين البتوليين والمتزوجين وبهذا المفهوم نكون قد حصرنا الطهارة فى الإبتعاد عن الأمور الجنسية الآثمة وهذا ليس قصور فى فهمك لمعنى الطهارة ولكنه قصور فى ثقافتنا كشرقيين بوجه خاص وكبشريين بوجه عام .*
*والحق أن مفهوم الله عن الطهارة يختلف تماما عن مفهومنا وسأوضح ذلك لاحقا،والأن دعينى أجاوبك عن فضيلة الطهارة من المنظور الجنسى بين المتزوجين والبتوليين.*
*أولا: بالنسبة للمتزوجين*
*الطهارة الجنسية تعنى إلتزام كل طرف من طرفى العلاقة تجاه الآخر وعدم تعدى هذا الإلتزام إلى طرف اخر خارجى،فالزواج سر مقدس يجمع شراكة بين جسدين إن تمددت رابطتهما لطرف غريب يؤدى هذا التمدد لإنحلال الشراكة.*
*وبالطبع المتزوجين ليسوا اقل طهارة من البتوليين،فمنذ البدء خلق الله الإنسان من ذكر وإنثى وكان الغرض هو التناسل فى إطار الرابطة المقدسة، ولو كان الإتصال الجنسى بين الأزواج اقل طهارة فكان بالحرى ان يخلقنا الله من نوع واحد اى ذكور أو إناث،كما أن أمر الله لأدم وحواء بالإكثار والإثمار يعطى شرعية للإتصال الجنسى وحاشا لله ان يأمرنا بشىء غير طاهر.*
*مما سبق يتضح ان الزواج طاهر وان المتزوجين قد يكونوا فى مثل طهارة البتوليين مادام الإتصال الجنسى للزوجين يقتصر على رابطة الزوجية فقط ولا يتمدد خارجها.*

*ثانيا: بالنسبة للبتوليين*
*الأساس هو الزواج اما البتولية فهى إستثناء،فالبتولية هى جهاد روحى وجسدى غير ملزم لجميع البشر بل لمن يطيقها فقط،وقد صرح بولس الرسول بذلك فى رسالته لاهل كورنثوس حيث كان يواجه فكران متطرفان احدهما يهودى يرى ان الزواج ضرورى ومن يمتنع عنه قد اخطأ إلى الله وفكر أممى فلسفى يرى ان الزواج شر نظرا لإرتباطه بالإتصال الجنسى وكان بعض الامميين ينظرون للزواج كنجاسة، ولذلك قال بولس فى رسالته (حسن للرجل ان لا يمس إمرأة) ويبرر ذلك بقوله (غير المتزوج يهتم فيما للرب كيف يرضى الرب واما المتزوج فيهتم فيما للعالم كيف يرضى زوجته).*
*وهنا نجد ان بولس يدعو إلى التبتل بل ويفضل البتولية عن الزواج كوسيلة للتقرب أكثر من الرب ، ولكنه يعود ويتدارك الضعف البشرى وعدم قدرة كل إنسان على التبتل فيقول (لأن الزواج افضل من التحرق) فما قيمة بتولية ظاهرية بينما الداخل يتمرد ويثور على قيود تقيد طبيعته البشرية.*
*ويحضرنى قصة فى كتاب بستان الرهبان لأم تدعى سارة يقول عنها الكتاب أنها ظلت رغم رهبنتها تحارب شيطان الزنا لمدة ثلاثة عشر عاما متصلة،إذن بتولية الجسد لا تعنى بتولية الفكر ولهذا كانت البتولية قرار شخصى لمن يحتملها.*
*ومن مراجعة البندين أولا وثانيا نستنتج ان الطهارة إن كانت بالنسبة للمتزوجين تنحصر فى طهارة المضجع فأن الطهارة فى البتولية اشمل واعم وتتطرق إلى طهارة الفكر أيضا.*



> *وما موقع الزنا لافساد الطهارة *
> *وحكم اللة القاطع الحازم الصارم *
> *ان من يزنى يسيىء لهيكل اللة بجسدة وهى الخطية الوحيدة التى سمح فيها *
> *ان يفصل بين زوجين جمعهما اللة لو فرقهما الزنى *



*هنا ينبغى ان اتطرق لمفهوم الله عن الطهارة والزنا وهو مفهوم يختلف تماما عن المفهوم البشرى كما نوهت سابقا،فالله ينظر إلى الطهارة بشكل أعم من النظرة البشرية فها هو يقول (لأنكم تنقون خارج الكأس والصفحة وهما من داخل مملوءان اختطافا و دعارة).*
*فالله يريد طهارة القلب وليس طهارة الجسد فإذا كان القلب نقيا سيكون الجسد كله نيرا،ولذلك نجده قد أتسع فى تفسيره للزنا فبعد أن كان الزنا جسدى فها هو يسوع المسيح يجعل من النظرة الشريرة بمثابة الزنا الجسدى،والحق انه ليس بتشديد وتطرف فى الحكم ولكنه اراد ان يقول لنا ان طهارة الجسد لا تغنى عن طهارة الفكر ، وان طهارة الفكر أعظم من طهارة الجسد وحيث يكون الفكر طاهر يكون الجسد ايضا بالتبعية.*
*وهناك نقطة اخرى كثيرا ما أتوقف عندها متأملا ألا وهى الزنا الروحى وهو حب الخطية بوجه عام الذى يجعلنا فى نظر الله زناة،فكثيرا ما وصف الله فى العهد القديم شعبه بأنه زانى لأنه قبل ان يسجد لآلهة اخرى ويبتعد عن الله،الحق أن كل خطية مهما كبرت أو صغرت تعتبر زنى لانها تبعدنا عن العريس وتجعلنا نرتمى فى احضان رجل غريب وهو الشيطان.*
*فى اكثر من موضع فى العهد القديم أراد الله ان يجعلنا نشعر بمرارة الزنى الروحى الذى يشعر بها عندما نتركه مفضلين عليه أشياء زائلة فشبه لنا خطيتنا فى حقه كمثل خيانة المرأة لرجلها فها هو يقول فى سفر هوشع عن الزوجة التى سترها زوجها من زناها مع عابرى الطريق وكرمها واغناها ولكنها عادت تشتاق لزناها من جديد فتركت بيتها الآمن وخرجت على قارعة الطريق تطلب محبيها،لنا ان نتخيل مرارة هذا الزوج المطعون فى كرامته وشرفه وكبرياءه،لنا ان نسقط هذا الشعور بالتحديد على الله حينما نترك بنوته الممنوحة لنا بلا ثمن ونذهب بعيدا نطلب متع رخيصة، نعم اراد الله أن يقول أن كل خطية مهما صغرت تعتبر فى نظره زنى روحى وتجعله يتألم مثل هذا الزوج المخدوع.*





> *احب بالمرة *
> *لاننا نكلم محامى مفوة *
> *ان تذكر لينا الاحكام القانونية للجريمة الزنا *
> 
> ...



*حضرتك تقصدين الأحكام الشرعية لجريمة الزنا*
*فى العهد القديم كان ينظر إلى الزانى والزانية على إنهما رجسا وكان يستوجب قتلهما ،وقد توسع العهد القديم فى نطاق الزنى الذى يستوجب القتل فجعله يطبق على زنا رجل بإمرأة غريبة ومضاجعة رجل لإمرأة أبيه أو كنته أو الجمع بين إمرأة وأمها بل حتى الجماع بين رجل ورجل،وكان التوسع لإرساء الله مفهوم بشاعة الزنى كزنى روحى يرمز للإبتعاد عن الله أكثر منه زنى بشرى ينحصر فى العلاقات الجنسية.*
*أما فى العهد الجديد فقد جعله الله سببا لإنحلال العلاقة الزوجية ولكن بالطبع هذا غير ملزم للطرف المتضرر،بمعنى أنه إذا قبل الطرف المخدوع إعتراف و توبة الطرف الزانى فيمكنه أن يستمر فى العلاقة الزوجية بدون إنحلال لها،ولكنه اباح الطلاق فى هذة الحالة نظرا لضعفنا البشرى ولأن ليس كل البشر يستطيعون ان يحتملوا هذة التجربة ويتقبلونها مستمرين فى علاقتهم الزوجية.*
*أما عن العقاب المسيحى فلا يوجد عقاب مسيحى وبشكل عام أحال الكتاب المقدس العقاب للسلطات المدنية كقول بولس (أخضعوا للسلاطين)، ولكن الله يسر بالغفران والمحبة المتأنية فكم هو عظيما ان نغفر للآخر زلاته، وكم يرق قلب الله لقلب متألم تائب أنهكته الخطية فها هو فى قصة المرأة التى امسكت فى ذات الفعل نراه يغفر بلا حدود، بل حتى لما يجرحها بكلمة قاسية،فأن كانت هذة هى مشيئة الله ان يغفر فيجب علينا نحن ايضا ان نغفر،اذا كانت الرحمة هى موقف السيد صاحب الدين من المدين المتعثر فكم بالحرى يجب أن يكون موقفنا نحن العبيد تجاه بعضنا البعض.*
*بإختصار شديد حكم المسيحية فى حالة الزنى هو الغفران إن امكن او التطليق مع عدم التشهير بالطرف المذنب عملا بقوله لا تدينوا لكى لا تدانوا.*

*سلام المسيح اترك لكِ*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 أبريل 2010)

شويه كلام جامد اوي

لا يا عم احنا مش قدكم ههههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (25 أبريل 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> شويه كلام جامد اوي





+gospel of truth+ قال:


> لا يا عم احنا مش قدكم ههههههههه




*هههههههههههههه بصراحه انا كمان متابعه من اول مبتدى الموضوع*

*بس عشان عارفا امكانياتي فبتابع بصمت *

*يعني زي ما انتم قلتو صراع الجبابره بقى *

*فخلينا بعيد احسن هههههههههه* ​


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> شويه كلام جامد اوي
> 
> لا يا عم احنا مش قدكم ههههههههه


 


:download:

ولا انا قدكم 
انا جاية اتعلم من استاذ علاء بجد 

وفعلا كلام جامد  مفيد وممتع للغاية 

شكرا تروث لايجابيتك ومشاركتك الجميلة 

والف مبروك على العضوية النشيطة وعقبال الاشراف حبيبتى


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *هههههههههههههه بصراحه انا كمان متابعه من اول مبتدى الموضوع*​
> *بس عشان عارفا امكانياتي فبتابع بصمت *​
> *يعني زي ما انتم قلتو صراع الجبابره بقى *​
> *فخلينا بعيد احسن هههههههههه*​


 

:download:

وانا كمان متابعة معكى بسم الصليب 
انا بجد بتعلم واستمتع معاكم 


بس كلام فى سرك 

اوعى تقولى لحد 

الظاهر انى زعلت  ا علاء 

بتعليقاتى 
ممكن اخدها بحساسية شوية 

علشان كدة 

هاسالة السؤال الجاى 
لتعود الاجابات بريلاكس 
اجاباتة الاولى 


اوعى تقوللى لحد 

دة سر 



هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (25 أبريل 2010)

*لالا متخافيش مش هقول لحد هههههههههه*

*بس ما اظن ان الاخ علاء زعل لان بحسب اللي فهمتو من كلامو *

*ان هو اتدايق لانه تصور ان رده زعلك انتي وانك فهمتي قصده غلط *

*يعني بالعامي هو زعل على زعلك طبعا هاد بحسب ما فهمت *

*وان شاء الله يرجع رايق متل قبل واحسن*

*ونتابع معكم صراع الجبابره *

*وع فكره دي مش مجامله بس ما شاء الله انتو التنين بجد  عقليات مميزه*

*بتفكيرها واسلوبها و معرفتها *



*دقيتلكم عالخشب عشان متفكروش بحسدكم ولا حاجه ههههههههه*​


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *لالا متخافيش مش هقول لحد هههههههههه*​
> 
> *بس ما اظن ان الاخ علاء زعل لان بحسب اللي فهمتو من كلامو *​
> *ان هو اتدايق لانه تصور ان رده زعلك انتي وانك فهمتي قصده غلط *​
> ...


 


:download:


هههههههههههههههههههههههه



يعنى حتى لو نفسك تحسدى 
مش هتقدرى 
لانك اصلا ملاك 

والملايكة مش بتحسد 

بس للامانة 

هوة عملاق واحد ا علاء كامل 
بتحاورة نملة مفعوصة وبتتعلم منة


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2010)

ا علاء كامل 
قبل 
ما نستانف الحوار 

المفيد والممتع لى جدا 

واعتقد دة راى اغلب من دخلوا موضوعك 

واستمتعوا بارائك 


كلمة منفعة ل اسميشيل 

بصراحة وواقعية 

مدنيا 
وجنائيا 
وانسانيا 


قول اللى فى نفسك 

مش هزعل بس 
لو 
هتجاملنى 


هزعل


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 أبريل 2010)

الموضوع كبير ويحتاج الى فهم عميق


----------



## alaakamel30 (26 أبريل 2010)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح*
*شكرا لكل من مر من هنا وترك تعليقه*
*تروث - بسم الصليب - سعيد*
*وبالطبع مديرة الحوار أسميشيل مع حفظ الالقاب للجميع*
*وحقا أشكركم على مجاملتكم الرقيقة التى لا أستحقها*
*وأرجو أن تشاركونا بآرائكم*


----------



## alaakamel30 (26 أبريل 2010)

> كلمة منفعة ل اسميشيل
> 
> بصراحة وواقعية
> 
> ...


*من أنا حتى أقول كلمة منفعة*
*وكيف اقولها وانا خاطىء ونجس الشفتين*
*اختنا الكريمة أسميشيل انا إنسان بسيط جدا ولست الناطق بالإلهيات حتى اعطيكِ كلمة منفعة،بل أنا مثلك تماما أحتاج لتلك الكلمة لترتقى بها هامتى الروحية.*
*ولكنى أستطيع أن اقص عليكِ قصة من الكتاب المقدس:*
* انسانان صعدا الى الهيكل ليصليا واحد فريسي و الاخر عشار.
 اما الفريسي فوقف يصلي في نفسه هكذا اللهم انا اشكرك اني لست مثل باقي الناس الخاطفين الظالمين الزناة و لا مثل هذا العشار .
 اصوم مرتين في الاسبوع و اعشر كل ما اقتنيه .
 و اما العشار فوقف من بعيد لا يشاء ان يرفع عينيه نحو السماء بل قرع على صدره قائلا اللهم ارحمني انا الخاطىء.
 اقول لكم ان هذا نزل الى بيته مبررا دون ذاك لان كل من يرفع نفسه يتضع و من يضع نفسه يرتفع .

أختنا الكريمة
قد نحرص على أن نحيا حياة الإحترام بكل طقوسه اليومية،ملتزمين بنهج هذا الإحترام لذواتنا وللآخرين،ولكن أحيانا يتحول حرصنا على الإحترام الشديد لذواتنا إلى وساوس قهرية تجعلنا نشك فيمن حولنا من الآخرين وفى سلوكياتهم، وقد نكون بالحق أكثر إحتراما من الآخر ولكن لربما الآخر يركع كل ليلة على ركبتاه قارعا صدره قائلا " اللهم أرحمنى أنا الخاطى " فيقوم مبررا.

منتظر أسئلتك الشيقة والذكية
وسلام المسيح اترك لكِ





*


----------



## asmicheal (26 أبريل 2010)

فية خطا وقعت فية 
فى هذا الحوار 
انى اقتبست جزء من كلام ا علاء 
من ردة عليا باحد مشاركاتى  فى قصيدتة الرائعة

 مالهوش لازمة الكلام 

اقتبست للامانة 
لان ردودة هى المحرك الاول لهذا الحوار 

لكن 
دة اعطى الاسئلة منحنى شخصى اطلاقا لا اقصدة 
فاسئلتى لاستاذ علاء عامة 
لا تخص شخصة 
انما فقط اجلس تحت علمة الغزير لاتعلم واستفاد 
اقر 
واعترف 
واعتذر 

جزيل تقديرى وعميق احترامى لشخصك المكرم جدا عندى ا علاء 












الى النقطة التالية


----------



## asmicheal (26 أبريل 2010)

كرجل قانون 
فية تساؤل بعقلى من مدة 
هل اليهودية كان بها تشريع قانونى  للاحكام 
والمسيحية لا اعتمادا على مملكتى ليست من هذا العالم /ما لقيصر لقيصر / ترك الاحكام للسلطات المدنية بدون نقض لاحكام الشريعة اليهودية ؟

احب كمان حضرتك تعطينى تاملك بين الحلال والحرام ويليق ولا يليق 
ممكن ؟

كمان 

وقت الرسل 
اليس النظام الاشتراكى هو القائم (حنانيا وسفيرا / اسطفانوس وخدمة الموائدو تقسيم الاموال ....)
فلماذا لم يستمر  ولو كنسيا داخليا ؟


----------



## alaakamel30 (27 أبريل 2010)

> دة اعطى الاسئلة منحنى شخصى اطلاقا لا اقصدة
> فاسئلتى لاستاذ علاء عامة






> اقر
> واعترف
> واعتذر


*أختنا الكريمة ا/اسميشيل*
*لا داعى للإعتذار عن شىء لم يحدث*
*فأنا اتفهم إقتباساتك وأرد عليها من منطق الحوار*
*ودائما أحترم حوارك وأسلوبك*
*أما إذا كنتِ قد فهمتى قصة الفريسى والعشار على إنها إسقاط بسبب محاورتك لى فهذا ما لم أعنيه*
*نعم كانت قصتى مجرد عتاب بسيط بين أخ و أخته ولكن بسبب شىء أخر تماما ألا وهو تفسيرك جملة من كلامى بشكل مغاير تماما لمقصدى.*

*لى عودة قريبة لإستكمال الحوار*
*وكل الشكر لكِ على روحك الطيبة*
*سلام المسيح*


----------



## asmicheal (27 أبريل 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *أختنا الكريمة ا/اسميشيل*
> *لا داعى للإعتذار عن شىء لم يحدث*
> *فأنا اتفهم إقتباساتك وأرد عليها من منطق الحوار*
> *ودائما أحترم حوارك وأسلوبك*
> ...


 

:download:

شكرا ا علاء 
ولا توجد كلمات تصف استفادتى وتعلمى واستمتاعى بالتعلم من شخصية مملوءة عميقة غزيرة العلم فائقة الادب 
مثل حضرتك 

وياريت ربنا يسمح ليك بوقت وتدخل وتجيب تساؤلاتى 
لان الحوار معك بحر فعلا بلا شطان 
وكلما استزيد من علمك ابغى المزيد بالحقيقة 


واكثر ما يعجبنى الصراحة المتبادلة 
ودائما اتمنى ان يكون الحوار ريلاكس وبلا حساسية 
والوضوح والصراحة كفيلان بذلك 


هيستمر الحوار الى ان تقول لى كفى 

مش قلت لك انى تلميذة مجادلة واجتهد ان اكون مجتهدة 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا لحوارك الراقى 
الامتع على الاطلاق فى كل من حاورت 

فى انتظار عودة حضرتك


----------



## alaakamel30 (27 أبريل 2010)

*ا/أسميشيل*
*سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح*


> كرجل قانون
> فية تساؤل بعقلى من مدة
> هل اليهودية كان بها تشريع قانونى للاحكام
> والمسيحية لا اعتمادا على مملكتى ليست من هذا العالم /ما لقيصر لقيصر / ترك الاحكام للسلطات المدنية بدون نقض لاحكام الشريعة اليهودية ؟



*بالطبع انا فهمت سؤالك*
*ولكن حتى لا يتصيد غير المؤمنين لنا الأخطاء فدعينى أصيغ سؤالك بالصيغة الصحيحة قانونيا وهو كالتالى:*
*هل كانت الاحكام الشرعية فى الشريعة اليهودية تنظم حياة المجتمع وتحتوى على أحكام بمثابة القوانين الوضعية الحالية؟*
*عزيزتى الشريعة اليهودية جاءت لسببين فى غاية الأهمية لا ينبغى فصلهما عن الظروف المحيطة بشعب الله وقت نزولها وهما كالتالى:*

*أولا: الشريعة اليهودية بادىء ذى بدء جاءت لشعب يعيش حالة متفردة فهذا الشعب منذ حداثة وجوده متمثلا فى إبراهيم ابو الأباء وحتى موسى وقت الخروج كان يعيش متغربا بين شعوب وثنية تتعدد ثقافاتها ودياناتها من كنعان شمالا وحتى دلتا مصر جنوبا،وبالتالى فقد تعرض الشعب المضطر دائما للترحال والتنقل بين ثقافات عدة للتشبع بأفكار دينية وإجتماعية متغايرة تختلف بإختلاف المكان،و من ثم أصبح شعب مشوه العقيدة والفكر الإجتماعى مما أستلزم تدخل الله لتنقية ما يشوب رواسخ شعبه من ترسبات وثنية وإجتماعية منحلة،كما أن خروج الشعب من أرض مصر بأعداد كبيرة وبسرعة كبيرة أيضا كان يتطلب تدخل التشريع الإلهى لوضع قوانين تنظم مسيرة هذا الشعب ووضع النواة الأولى لنظام إجتماعى متكامل،وبالطبع كان يمكن لذوى الحكمة من بنى إسرائيل والشيوخ ان يقوموا بسن القوانين الوضعية التى تنظم حياتهم ولكن نظرا للتعددية الثقافية التى ذكرتها وتلوثها متأثرة بالبلاد المختلفة فكان من المستحيل ترك هذة المهمة للبشر لأنها كانت ستأتى بنتائج عكسية متمثلا فى إنحلال أخلاقى وتفكك إجتماعى يصعب معه تحقيق خطة الله المعدة لهذا الشعب،فكان تدخل الله بالتشريع بمثابة مشرط الجراح الذى يقتطع المسرطن من الخلايا الفاسدة ويبقى و يضمد على السليم.*

*ثانيا: كل ما تدور حوله الشريعة اليهودية بشقيها سواء بتنظيم العلاقة بين الله والفرد وبين الفرد والمجتمع كان لهدف واحد وحيد غير ظاهر للعيان ولكنه مدرك بالحس ألا وهو توصيل الفكرة لشعب إسرائيل عن مدى قداسة الله ومدى فداحة الخطية والنتائج المترتبة عليها،ولذلك نجد أن الرمز يغلب فى الشريعة اليهودية فكانت الطهارات رمز لنجاسة الخطية وقداسة الله وكانت الذبائح رمز للمسيح ووجوب حكم الموت وغيرها من الرموز،ولكن شعب الله عاش الرمز وترك المرموز له وهو ماحدث من رفضهم للمسيح ومازالوا حتى الان لم يتحرروا من الرمزية وجاءت المسيحية لتعيش ما هو وراء الرمز بكل نقاءه ووضوحه.*

*أما عن المسيحية فقد جاءت فى توقيت أرتقت فيه البشرية إلى حد كبير وعرفت كيف تنظم حياتها الإجتماعية بنفسها ويظهر هذا جليا فى الإمبراطورية الرومانية والتى كانت تملك نصف العالم القديم حينذاك وإرسائها للنظام الجمهورى،ويظهر أيضا فى تبلور الحياة الديمقراطية فى بلاد الأثينين العظام (الإغريق)،ففى فترة بزوغ المسيحية كان العالم قد تخطى بالفعل مرحلة الفطام والصبا وبالتالى كان أجدر للشعوب أن تضع ما يناسبها من قواعد تنظيمية تحدد وتبلور العلاقات الإجتماعية بين مواطنيها بل والعلاقات الدولية أيضا.*



> وقت الرسل
> اليس النظام الاشتراكى هو القائم (حنانيا وسفيرا / اسطفانوس وخدمة الموائدو تقسيم الاموال ....)
> فلماذا لم يستمر ولو كنسيا داخليا ؟



*هو سؤال ذكى وبالطبع ينم عن ذهنية سائلته*
*كثيرا ما يخلط الناس بين المسيحية فى عصورها الأولى وبين الإشتراكية كمبدأ تعايش إجتماعى،ولكن هذا التشابه غير موجود لعدة أسباب أفندها كالتالى:*

*أولا: الإشتراكية هى نظام إقتصادى وليس سياسى أو إجتماعى كما يظن البعض، يقوم على مبدأ إمتلاك الأغلبية أو الدولة فى العصر الحديث لأدوات الإنتاج على أن يتم تخصيص الناتج وتوزيعه بين العامة بالتساوى.*

*ثانيا: هذا المبدأ لم يكن موجودا فى المسيحية الأولى فالرسل والكنيسة لم تكن هى المسيطرة على أدوات الإنتاج بل كانت الأدوات تحت سيطرة الأفراد لأن النظام الرومانى كان نظاما رأسماليا.*

*ثالثا: ما كان يتم تجنيبه وإقتطاعه من المقتدرين كان هو الفائض منهم ولم يكن التساوى هو سمة التوزيع بل كان على قدر الإحتياج وإن كان هناك كثيرا من المحبة تجعل من المسيحيين الاوائل أكثر عطاءٍ وبذل.*

*رابعا: كان الأساس فى الإقتطاع هو العشور وهو ما أستمر حتى الان ولكن ما تم تقديمه من الناس بمحبة يفوق قيمة عشورهم نظرا لحاجة الكنيسة فى هذا الوقت للمال لتكوين النواة الإجتماعية الأولى للمسيحية .*



> احب كمان حضرتك تعطينى تاملك بين الحلال والحرام ويليق ولا يليق
> ممكن ؟



*أحببت أن أختم مشاركتى بهذا السؤال رغم ان ترتيبه الثانى فى أسئلتك ولكنى قد أخرته نظرا لعدم تماشيه مع سياق السؤالين السابقين.*


*بإختصار شديد جدا لا يوجد ما هو حلال وحرام وقد يظن البعض ان بولس قد جعلها اكثر تيسيرا حينما قال أنها يليق ولا يليق ولكن فى الحقيقة هى أشمل وأعم ، فقد يكون الشىء حلالا وفقا للشرائع ولكنه لا يليق فى المسيحية وعلى سبيل المثال فالشريعة اليهودية لم تحدد مظهر خارجى محدد للرجل او المرأة ينبغى ان يلتزما به وبالتالى قد يعارض البعض الحشمة بقوله أنها لم ترد بها نصوص ، ولهذا جاء معيار المسيحية بكلمة يليق أو لا يليق ليسد كل طريق على كل مدعى أو منافق،فإذا غاب النص المحرم او أختلف تفسيره فتبقى القاعدة العامة وهى مدى موائمة الفعل لنا كأولاد لله.*
*وربما يكون تعبير يليق او لا يليق فى نظر البعض تعبير مطاطى يحتمل التمدد أو الإنحسار وبالتالى لا نستطيع أن نجزم بصحة أفعالنا أو خروجها عن القصد الإلهى،ولكن قد يستطيع الكل أن يخالف كل القوانين الوضعية بل والشرائع الإلهية أيضا ويحتال عليها ولكن يبقى الروح القدس داخلنا هو المعيار الأساسى لما يليق وما لا يليق فلا نستطيع ان نخدعه او نخدع أنفسنا.*
*وكمعيار شخصى أستخدمه فى تطبيق ما يليق وما لا يليق ، دائما أحكم على أفعالى حينما أتصادم مع نفسى بمعيار ثابت ألا وهو لو كان المسيح فى نفس موقفى هل كان سيتصرف نفس التصرف؟*
*إذا كانت الإجابة بنعم إذا انا لما أخطىء وإذا كانت الإجابة بلا فأنا أحتاج لإعادة حساباتى وترتيب أوراقى.*


*شكرا للرائعة دائما ا/أسميشيل*
*سعدت بأسئلتك*
*سلام المسيح أترك لكِ*


----------



## asmicheal (27 أبريل 2010)

*طبعا ردود حضرتك لا تحتاج اى تعقيب او ايضاح *
*لانها النقط فوق حروف كثيرة *
*كانت بلا معنى *

*شكرا لحوارك الثرى وفكرك الراقى وروحانيتك والروح القدس الذى يملائك والتى تغلف كل كلامك *
*ليخرج مملحا نقيا قويا *
*لكن *
*معلش *
*ممكن تستحمل استفسارى *

*للفهم الاعمق من مقصد كلام حضرتك *

*:download:*

*ولكن نظرا للتعددية الثقافية التى ذكرتها وتلوثها متأثرة بالبلاد المختلفة فكان من المستحيل ترك هذة المهمة للبشر لأنها كانت ستأتى بنتائج عكسية متمثلا فى إنحلال أخلاقى وتفكك إجتماعى يصعب معه تحقيق خطة الله المعدة لهذا الشعب،فكان تدخل الله بالتشريع بمثابة مشرط الجراح الذى يقتطع المسرطن من الخلايا الفاسدة ويبقى و يضمد على السليم*

+*.*

*أما عن المسيحية *

*فقد جاءت فى توقيت أرتقت فيه البشرية إلى حد كبير وعرفت كيف تنظم حياتها الإجتماعية بنفسها ويظهر هذا جليا فى الإمبراطورية الرومانية والتى كانت تملك نصف العالم القديم حينذاك وإرسائها للنظام الجمهورى،ويظهر أيضا فى تبلور الحياة الديمقراطية فى بلاد الأثينين العظام (الإغريق)،ففى فترة بزوغ المسيحية كان العالم قد تخطى بالفعل مرحلة الفطام والصبا وبالتالى كان أجدر للشعوب أن تضع ما يناسبها من قواعد تنظيمية تحدد وتبلور العلاقات الإجتماعية بين مواطنيها بل والعلاقات الدولية أيضا.*


:download:

مهما ارتقت البشرية اجتماعيا ومدنيا 
لكن 

لن ترقى لمستوى تعاليم الملك المسيح لة كل المجد 

فلماذا لم يوجد تشريع اكثر خصوصية لتنفيذ الحياة المسيحية 

وايضا 

توجد وثنية فكرية لدى من يقومون بالتشريع تبعا لشريعتهم 
الم يكن من الاسهل والاوضح 
ان يكون للمسيحية تشريعات محددة خاصة بالفكر قبل التطبيق المسيحى 




*نقطة اخرى* 
هوة اول مرة اعرف ان ما يقدمة الافراد ايام الرسل كان العشور 
فلماذا حوسب حنانيا وسفيرا على اختلاسهما جزء من قيمة الارض ككل وليس مذكور انها العشور 
سؤال وحقيقى وليس مجادلة لكلام حضرتك 



*بالنسبة لتامل حضرتك*


 اية بالروعة واعجبنى جدا 

شكرا لروعة حوارك استاذى الغالى بجد 
فائق احترامى


----------



## alaakamel30 (27 أبريل 2010)

*أهلا بإستفسارك فى أى وقت*


> *ولكن نظرا للتعددية الثقافية التى ذكرتها وتلوثها متأثرة بالبلاد المختلفة فكان من المستحيل ترك هذة المهمة للبشر لأنها كانت ستأتى بنتائج عكسية متمثلا فى إنحلال أخلاقى وتفكك إجتماعى يصعب معه تحقيق خطة الله المعدة لهذا الشعب،فكان تدخل الله بالتشريع بمثابة مشرط الجراح الذى يقتطع المسرطن من الخلايا الفاسدة ويبقى و يضمد على السليم*



*مقصدى هو ان بنى إسرائيل قد تأثروا بعادات وتقاليد وقوانين بل وديانات المناطق التى عاشوا فيها ولكِ فى ذلك مثال صناعتهم للعجل المسبوك فى أيام موسى وعبادته، و قد قاموا بسبك العجل لأنهم تأثروا بعقائد المصريين وأن الله فى نظرهم هو القوة الغيبية التى يجب أن تأخذ شكل خارجى ليكون موجود بينهم فالله فى نظرهم كان قوة حماية يجب ان تكون لها وجود مادى (صنم) بين الجماعة ولم يكونوا قد أدركوا بعد أن هذة القوة الغيبية (الله) مكانه الحقيقى هو القلب البشرى ،فلاحظى حضرتك ان مفهوم بنى اسرائيل عن الله حتى لحظة الخروج لم تكن تتعدى بعض الروايات عن حوادث فردية حدثت مع آبائهم ولكن حتى زمن موسى لم يكن هناك إتصال مباشر بين الله والشعب وهو ما حدث بعد ذلك فى الضربات العشر وعبور البحر الاحمر وظهر واضحا فى التجلى على الجبل،فحتى تلك اللحظة كان الله مجرد قوة غيبية لا دليل عليها سوى الروايات المتناقلة بلا سند كتابى.*
*وبالتالى فإن ترك الله لبنى إسرائيل ليسنوا قوانينهم الوضعية بنفسهم كان سيؤدى إلى ظهور هذة العادات والتقاليد البعيدة عن الله فى تلك القوانين المسنونة،وهو ما يخالف قصد الله وخطته لإعداد هذا الشعب ليكون النواة الحقيقية لبلورة فكرة الخلاص وظهور المخلص من نسلهم.*



> *مهما ارتقت البشرية اجتماعيا ومدنيا *
> *لكن *
> 
> *لن ترقى لمستوى تعاليم الملك المسيح لة كل المجد *
> ...



*القوانين كانت موجودة بالفعل وهى ناموس موسى ولكن كل القوانين الوضعية بل وحتى الناموس قد أظهر فشله فى تحسين سلوكيات البشر،فالناموس وضع لكى يشير إلى عيوبنا ولكن لم يعالجها،بالناموس كنا نعرف اننا خطاة لاننا نكسره ولكن لم يساعدنا الناموس فى السمو الروحى،وبالتالى فالمسيح لم يهتم بوضع نواميس أرضية بل وضع أعظم ناموس فى قلوبنا وهو ناموس الروح القدس،فما الفائدة إذا وضع المسيح ناموس أخر ، بالطبع كان سيظل الحال كما هو عليه، ولكن المسيح دخل إلى العمق،انظرى عزيزتى عندما لم يصطاد التلاميذ انظرى ماذا قالوا ليسوع وكيف رد يسوع عليهم،قال سمعان يا معلم لقد تعبنا الليل كله ولم نصطاد شيئا،وعجيبة هى كلمات الوحى فالليل هنا هى فترة الناموس ولم يكن الناموس ينجى احد ولكن يسوع أجابه بحكمة (ادخل الى العمق)،أى ادخل الى القلب مباشرةٍ،لكى نخلق جيل ملتزم يجب أن نطهر حنايا قلبه وليس سلوكه الخارجى،اذا كان الداخل نظيفا فيكون الخارج ايضا،هذا كان القصد الإلهى أن تكون نواميسنا فى قلوبنا وليست فى كتبنا المقدسة.*



> *هوة اول مرة اعرف ان ما يقدمة الافراد ايام الرسل كان العشور *
> *فلماذا حوسب حنانيا وسفيرا على اختلاسهما جزء من قيمة الارض ككل وليس مذكور انها العشور *
> *سؤال وحقيقى وليس مجادلة لكلام حضرتك *



*لقد كتبت ان الاساس كان العشور كما قال الناموس ولكن كان هناك محبة مفرطة وبذل عظيم بحيث كان كل من يجد عنده شيئا فكان يبيعه ويضع ثمنه تحت أرجل الرسل ليوزعوه على المحتاجين،ولكنه بالطبع لم يكن فرض إلزامى ولكنه كان من فرط محبة العابرين إلى المسيحية.*
*أما عن عقاب حنانيا وسفيرة فلم يكن عقابا مترتبا عن إمتناعهم عن العطاء ولكنه كان عقاب إلهى عن كذبهم على الروح القدس ومرائيتهم أمام الناس،ولكِ ان تراجعى أعمال الرسل الإصحاح الخامس لتكتشفى ذلك، فبطرس يوبخ حنانيا متعجبا من إخفاءه جزء من ثمن الحقل وقائلا ألم يكن الحقل ملكك وحتى بعد البيع ألم يكن فى سلطانك ان تحتفظ بثمنه،أى أنه لم يجبر حنانيا على بيعه ولم يسأله ذلك ولكنه فقط يتعجب لماذا تظهر امام الناس بمظهر المحب المعطى وأنت تحتجز جزء من ثمن البيع،حنانيا كذب على الناس وعلى الله بمرائيته ولو كان لم يبيع الحقل من الاساس ما كان وقع عليه لوم أو عقاب.*


> *بالنسبة لتامل حضرتك*
> 
> 
> *اية بالروعة واعجبنى جدا *



*كلمة تأمل كبيرة حقا على شخصى البسيط*
*إنها مجرد افكار أشكرك كل الشكر أنك ساعدتى فى إخراجها عوضا عن أن تظل حبيسة صدرى طيلة الحياة.*


*سلام المسيح اترك لكِ*


----------



## asmicheal (27 أبريل 2010)

*كلمة تأمل كبيرة حقا على شخصى البسيط*
*إنها مجرد افكار أشكرك كل الشكر أنك ساعدتى فى إخراجها عوضا عن أن تظل حبيسة صدرى طيلة الحياة.*


:download:

لا حضرتك اطمن 
هطلع كل اللى جواك بعون اللة وبفضل الفضول وبمعونة الجراءة 
بس لما حضرتك تتعب بلغنى 
بكلمة كفى 
ورايا اشغال ما تعطلنيش 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه



نقطة جديدة 
لان السابق استوفى حقا حقة بالشرح الرائع 
ولما اسكت ببقى مقتنعة 
لو مش مقتنعة بملاء الدنيا اسئلة 


حتى افهم 


اسال على حتة كدة بس لو فية احراج لا تجاوب 

الى اى مدى يعتمد الانسان على من حولة 
والى اى مدى راى الناس يكون مؤثرا 

ومتى نوقف اراء الناس لنستمع لراى اللة 

وبالنسبة لاستاذ علاء كامل 
ماذا يعنى وجود الناس بحياتك 


معلش 

حتة جراءة ملفوفة بشقاوة لتوضيح غموض عبارة حضرتك قلتها 


www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2042572&postcount=14

 
*عذرا..ابدا لم اتغطى بالكلمات*
*ولكنى احيانا كنت أنام بين جفونهن*​
 
وسؤال كدة فوق البيعة 

المراءة بحياة  استاذ علاء كامل تساوى اية


----------



## alaakamel30 (28 أبريل 2010)

> لا حضرتك اطمن
> هطلع كل اللى جواك بعون اللة وبفضل الفضول وبمعونة الجراءة
> بس لما حضرتك تتعب بلغنى
> بكلمة كفى
> ...


*إطمئنى لن اقولها وإن اختلفنا*
*ويسعدنى الإستمرار إن إتفقنا*



> الى اى مدى يعتمد الانسان على من حولة
> والى اى مدى راى الناس يكون مؤثرا


*يعتمد الإنسان على من حوله فى كل شىء فالإنسان مخلوق إجتماعى بطبعه خُلق بشكل بديع لكى يتواصل مع من حوله بشكل ديناميكى متكامل، انظرى عزيزتى إلى خلق الله اللسان والأذن وعندها ستقفين على حقيقة اهمية حياة الجماعة بالنسبة للإنسان،فالله حاشاه ان يخلق شيئا عبثا.*
*فالفرد هو وحدة بناء الجماعة والجماعة هى مصدر أمان الفرد، وها هو إبراهام ماسلو فى هرمه عن الإحتياج البشرى يضع الحاجة الإجتماعية فى المرتبة الثالثة فى هرم من خمسة مراتب وتأتى الحاجة الإجتماعية بعد الإحتياج الجسمانى والإستقرار وقبل تحقيق الذات،ووفقا لهرم ماسلو فأنه بدون المجتمع لن يوجد تحقيق لذات الفرد.*

*أما عن أى مدى يكون رأى الناس مؤثرا،فهذا يختلف بإختلاف المتلقى للرأى فإذا كان رأى الناس يمثل دعامة كبيرة لتكوين رأى الشخص إذن هذا الشخص قاصرا عن الإستقلالية بأفكاره،أما إذا كان رأى الناس له دور ثانوى فى تكوين راى الشخص إذن هذا الشخص وصل لدرجة الإرتقاء والسمو الفكرى وله القدرة على إتخاذ القرار وأغلب هؤلاء الفئة هم من ينجحون فى تقلد المناصب القيادية سواء سياسية او عسكرية او اجتماعية.*



> ومتى نوقف اراء الناس لنستمع لراى اللة


*صيغة السؤال فى غير محلها وينبغى ان تكون هكذا:*
*متى ينبغى أن نوقف أراء الله لنستمع لرأى الناس؟*
*والإجابة أننا أبدا لا ينبغى أن نوقف أراء الله لنستمع لرأى الناس لعدة اسباب ألخصها كالتالى:*
*أولا: (ينبغى ان يطاع الله أكثر من الناس) هذا هو كلام السيد المسيح*
*ثانيا: أراء الله ثابتة وغير متغيرة(لا ينقض عهده ولا يغير ما خرج من شفتيه)*
*ثالثا: أراء الله دائما صواب ولا تهدف إلى مصلحته الشخصية بل إلى مصلحتى انا*
*رابعا:أراء الناس متغيرة بتغير خلفياتهم الثقافية والإجتماعية *
*خامسا:أراء الناس تحتمل الصواب وتحتمل الخطأ*
*سادسا: أراء الناس قد تهدف إلى مصلحتى الشخصية أحيانا ودائما تهدف إلى غايتهم الشخصية*



> وبالنسبة لاستاذ علاء كامل
> ماذا يعنى وجود الناس بحياتك


*فى أوائل الثمانينات كنت معجب كطفل بفيلم (روبنسون كروزو) ذلك الرجل الذى ساقته الاقدار أن يعيش على جزيرة نائية بمفرده،ولكن عندما اصبحت شابا أبكانى ذلك العظيم (تو هانكس) فى فيلمه الرائع (cast away) متمثلا فى ذلك الرجل الذى سقط بطائرته فوق جزيرة معزولة تاركا خلفه عمله وحياته وحبيبته ليظل خمسة سنوات يناضل هذة الوحدة القاتلة حتى انه صنع من كرة سلة وجه إنسان يخاطبه فى لياليه الطويلة،وعندما نجح فى العودة إلى العالم وجد أنه فقد كل شىء حتى حبيبته.*
*كم هو مؤلم حقا أن نحيا حياة بلا أحياء*
*فى رأيى هو الموت بعينه رغم الأنفاس مازالت تخرج وتدخل رئتاى بدون إستئذان.*



> *عذرا..ابدا لم اتغطى بالكلمات*
> *ولكنى احيانا كنت أنام بين جفونهن*​


*نعم مازلت اذكرها*
*لقد عقبتى على مشاركتى بقولك أنه ربما العيب فى شخصى لأننى بنيت أوهاما متغطيا بكلمات من مروا بقلبى، ولهذا كتبت هذة الجملة وكان مقصدى أننى لست هذا الرجل الذى يتغطى بكلمات الإعجاب الكاذبة ويقبل الخدعة حتى الموت.*
*الجفون تنطبق على بعضها البعض فقط فى حالة النوم ، وعند النوم تباغتك الاحلام،و جفونهن هم غطائى*
*ولهذا فربما أكون قد رحلت عن واقعهن لكنى مازلت تحت جفونهن ألعب دور البطولة المنفرد فى الاحلام.*​ 

*



المراءة بحياة استاذ علاء كامل تساوى اية 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*إذا أحببت أن اضع تعريف لقيمة المرأة فى حياتى فسيكون التعريف مشوه ، لأن المرأة نفسها تسىء إلى نفسها فى بعض الأحيان،ولكن المرأة بالنسبة لى هى ذاك الضلع الذى أخذ منى عنوة فى غفوتى،أحيا طول العمر حتى أجده متمثلا فى إحداهن فأستعيدها إلى صدرى،ولكن كم سيكون محزنا جدا لو أدركت بعد ان وجدته ان ذاك الضلع لم يعد حجمه يتناسب مع ملىء فراغ المساحات فى صدرى.*​ 

*أما إذا أردت إختصار النساء جميعهن فى واحدة فلن أجد أرق من أمى لتكون كل نساء العالم...أمى قطعة السكر التى أطعمت الدود*​​


*أسعدنى حوارك وتنوعه*​
*سلام المسيح اترك لكِ*​


----------



## asmicheal (28 أبريل 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *إطمئنى لن اقولها وإن اختلفنا*
> *ويسعدنى الإستمرار إن إتفقنا*
> 
> :download:
> ...


 



 :download:

حوار حضرتك استفادة وثراء و متعة خالصة لكل متابع ولى بصفة حصرية


----------



## alaakamel30 (28 أبريل 2010)

*



امتى تتوقع ان اختلف مع حضرتك بشكل يوقف الحوار 

على فكرة 
دة سؤال مش تامل 
كمان
متى توقف اى حوار ا علاء كامل عموما وخصوصا مع اسمشيل 
يعنى علشان اخللى بالى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

الإختلاف لا يوقف لى حوار بل على العكس يعطينى دفعة لإثبات حجتى أو الإعتذار إذا تحقق لى خطئى.
أما عن توقف الحوار بينى وبينك سيحدث فقط عندما تجدى فى نفسك الحاجة للإسترخاء من عناء الأسئلة.
أما فى العموم فالذى يوقف حوارى هو غباء المحاور ،أسف على حدة الكلمة ولكنى أعانى منها كثيرا فى منتدى الحوار الإسلامى،بطبعى أكره غباء الرجل او المرأة ويجعلنى انفر منهم سريعا،ولكن فى حالتك فأنتِ امرأة مميزة سريعة البديهة وهذا ما لمسته من قبل دخولى فى التحاور معك وإلا كنت أعتذرت بشكل لطيف عن الإستمرار.




			هههههههههههههههههههههه

يا سلام على التواضع 

أنقر للتوسيع...

قد يفسر البعض كلماتى على إنها درب من الكبرياء ولكنى أفسرها على أنها كلمات رجل يعرف حقا قدر نفسه،وهذا بالطبع لا يتعارض مع التواضع،فالسيد المسيح مع الفارق الكبير فى التشبيه كان رجلا متواضع القلب ولكن هذا لم يمنعه من معرفة قدره كإله وظهر هذا جليا عندما طلب من بطرس ان يعيد السيف إلى غمده قائلا بأنه يستطيع ان يطلب من أبيه ان يرسل له ربوات من الملائكة،تواضع القلب لا يتنافى مع معرفة النفس والوقوف على حقيقتها.




			يعنى الجزء دة اختيارى ممكن تجاوب وممكن الكلمة اللبقة (اعفينى من الاجابة )
ياترى مفهوم المراة تشوة عندك 
لانك اخترت انواع سيئة من المراة وتعاملت معها بسابق علمك انها سيئة 
ام
لانك اخلصت لامراءة واساءت اليك 
ام 
لانك لم تجد المراءة التى تملا مكانتها بقلبك 
ام 
ان مطالبك من المراءة لا تسمح لها باظهار حقيقتها بل اجابة طلبك فقط 

أنقر للتوسيع...

انظرى عزيزتى
لقد تعاملت مع شتى الأنواع من النساء ومن مختلف الخلفيات والثقافات، ولكن تشوه المرأة يأتى لأسباب طبيعية وسيكولوجية قد يكون الرجل ذاته عامل له دور مهم فيه،ولذلك لا أستطيع ان ألوم المرأة ولكنى ألوم كل تلك العوامل التى جعلت منها هذا النموذج المشوه للإنسان،فالمرأة بطبيعتها مخلوق ضعيف البنية ورقيق العاطفة وهذا يميزها عن الرجل ولكن ربما تنظر النساء إلى هذة الميزة على إنها إنتقاص من قدرتها فتبدأ فى البحث عن أسلحة أخرى بديلة فى مواجهة القوة و الشخصية المتكاملة للرجل،وغالبا ما يكون هذا السلاح هو الغموض والتخفى والتصنع وما هو المكياج إلا إنعكاس لهذة العلة السيكولوجية،فتبدأ المرأة بتصرفات على غير العادة وعلى غير المتوقع إعتقادا منها أن عدم القدرة للرجل للوقوف على حقيقتها سيجعل منه دائما ذلك اللاهث وراء سرها المكنون،وكثيرا ما تصل النساء للحالة المرضية التى تختلط فيها مفاهيمها عن الحياة وتتشابك وتتشعب إلى أن تصل للدرجة التى لا تفهم فيها نفسها،وكثيرا ما نسمع من نساء هذة الجملة (أنا مش عارفة انا عايزة ايه)،نعم تصل الإنثى لهذا الحد من التضاد حتى تُمسخ هويتها بنفسها فتصبح ذلك (المسخ) أسف على حدة اللفظ ولكنه للتعبير عن فداحة المشكلة فقط، و فى أخر المطاف يصبح سلاح المرأة المصطنع ضد الرجل هو نفس السلاح الذى تقتل به نفسها.
و كما أخبرتك سابقا انا لا الوم على المرأة فقط بل ألوم الرجل ايضا فالرجل له دور رئيسى فى وصول المرأة لهذة الحالة نظرا لعدة امور منها التعامل بدونية مع المرأة وإعتبارها شيئا يضاف إلى ممتلكاته، كما أن إظهار الرجل الدائم لسلاح القوة تجاه المرأة يجعلها هى أيضا تلجأ إلى هذة الطريقة غير المشروعة فى تأمين نفسها ألا وهى الخداع والتصنع.

أما عن تجاربى الشخصية فهى متنوعة،منها ما لا تستحق تذكرة الدخول إلى ذاكرتى ومنها ما يرسم إبتسامة على شفتاى عند تذكرها،ومنها أيضا ما أعيشها ومازلت اتنفسها.




			امى قطعة السكر 
معاك 
تشبية جميل 

لكن اطعمت الدود امممممممم
لية شبهت نفسك وبقية اسرتك بالدود 

أنقر للتوسيع...

عفوا الدود لا يأكل إلا الموتى
أمى (الراحلة) قطعة السكر التى اطعمت الدود*


----------



## asmicheal (28 أبريل 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *انظرى عزيزتى*
> *لقد تعاملت مع شتى الأنواع من النساء ومن مختلف الخلفيات والثقافات، ولكن تشوه المرأة يأتى لأسباب طبيعية وسيكولوجية قد يكون الرجل ذاته عامل له دور مهم فيه،ولذلك لا أستطيع ان ألوم المرأة ولكنى ألوم كل تلك العوامل التى جعلت منها هذا النموذج المشوه للإنسان،فالمرأة بطبيعتها مخلوق ضعيف البنية ورقيق العاطفة وهذا يميزها عن الرجل ولكن ربما تنظر النساء إلى هذة الميزة على إنها إنتقاص من قدرتها فتبدأ فى البحث عن أسلحة أخرى بديلة فى مواجهة القوة و الشخصية المتكاملة للرجل،وغالبا ما يكون هذا السلاح هو الغموض والتخفى والتصنع وما هو المكياج إلا إنعكاس لهذة العلة السيكولوجية،فتبدأ المرأة بتصرفات على غير العادة وعلى غير المتوقع إعتقادا منها أن عدم القدرة للرجل للوقوف على حقيقتها سيجعل منه دائما ذلك اللاهث وراء سرها المكنون،وكثيرا ما تصل النساء للحالة المرضية التى تختلط فيها مفاهيمها عن الحياة وتتشابك وتتشعب إلى أن تصل للدرجة التى لا تفهم فيها نفسها،وكثيرا ما نسمع من نساء هذة الجملة (أنا مش عارفة انا عايزة ايه)،نعم تصل الإنثى لهذا الحد من التضاد حتى تُمسخ هويتها بنفسها فتصبح ذلك (المسخ) أسف على حدة اللفظ ولكنه للتعبير عن فداحة المشكلة فقط، و فى أخر المطاف يصبح سلاح المرأة المصطنع ضد الرجل هو نفس السلاح الذى تقتل به نفسها.*
> *و كما أخبرتك سابقا انا لا الوم على المرأة فقط بل ألوم الرجل ايضا فالرجل له دور رئيسى فى وصول المرأة لهذة الحالة نظرا لعدة امور منها التعامل بدونية مع المرأة وإعتبارها شيئا يضاف إلى ممتلكاته، كما أن إظهار الرجل الدائم لسلاح القوة تجاه المرأة يجعلها هى أيضا تلجأ إلى هذة الطريقة غير المشروعة فى تأمين نفسها ألا وهى الخداع والتصنع.*
> 
> ...


 


:download:

يعنى كدة فيوسات عقلى تقريبا فرقع نصفها 
حضرتك رديت باقتضاب وغموض 
ولا انا اللى غبية مش قادرة اوصل لمقصدك 


ما علينا 
اعتقد شارة stop  هنا 


ههههههههههههههههههههه

بس هستانف 

ممكن توصف لنا والدتك 
شكلا وشخصية 

بس بعبارات بسيطة يفهمها الاغبياء الذين اولهم اسمشيل


----------



## alaakamel30 (28 أبريل 2010)

> يعنى كدة فيوسات عقلى تقريبا فرقع نصفها
> حضرتك رديت باقتضاب وغموض
> ولا انا اللى غبية مش قادرة اوصل لمقصدك



*ههههههههههههه ولا يهمك*
*انا قلت(أمى قطعة السكر التى اطعمت الدود)*
*امى متوفية والدود يأكل الموتى بالطبع*
*اذن أمى هى قطعة السكر التى أطعمت الدود*




> ممكن توصف لنا والدتك
> شكلا وشخصية


*عندما أتكلم عن أمى فأنا أتكلم عن المقدسات فى حياتى،وقد كتبت كلمات فى قسم الكتابات بعنوان (الصورة الوحيدة الحية فى الذاكرة) و (حبيبتى لما اشوفك) وكانتا لأمى رحمها الله،أمى هى تلك معزوفة الألم وسيمفونية الشجن التى أبكتنى كثيرا و بصدق،امى هى تلك المرأة التى أنبتت كفوفها سنابل خير وهى نفس المرأة التى عند دخولها المقبرة أفرخت الصخور زهورا.*
*لا أعلم الكثير عن شبابها فعند ميلادى كانت قد شارفت على الأربعين من العمر ولكنى أعلم الكثير عن معاناتها فى أيامها الأخيرة،فقط يتحدث شبابها إلىًّ من خلال الصور حبيسة الأدراج،فأرى فتاة جميلة تشبه إلى حد كبير جدا الفنانة الراحلة (كاميليا)،كانت أمى تحمل فى اصولها الجذور اليونانية والشامية فأينعت ثمار تحتوى على جميل عصارة الحضارتين الإغريقية والفينيقية،كانت تأخذ فى ملامحها جمال الأثينين وفى كلامها عذوبة أهل الشام،شجاعة الإسبرطيين وأسطورية المينيسيين.*
*إن تكلمت عن أمى فلن تكفينى الصفحات ولكن كلما تذكرت أمى أتذكر ذلك الموقف الذى يلخص كل أفكارى عن تلك السيدة العظيمة،دعينى أتلوه عليكِ بإختصار:*
*فى اوائل الثمانينات كنت طفل بالمرحلة الإبتدائية بإحدى المدارس الكاثوليكية الخاصة،واذكر أن يوما حدث إنقلاب عسكرى من جنود الأمن المركزى بالقاهرة والجيزة مما أربك الحياة المدنية فى القاهرة وأدى إلى نزول القوات العسكرية والدبابات إلى شوارع القاهرة ، وفى ذلك اليوم بالصدفة حدث انى ذهبت إلى مدرستى ناسيا وجبتى الغذائية (الساندويتشات) ولأن مصروف جيبى كان بضع قروش قليلة تكفى فقط مشروب من المياه الغازية وبعض العجائن فأدركت أننى سأظل جائعا حتى موعد عودتى فى الرابعة عصرا،ولكن بعد مرور سويعات قليلة من اليوم الدراسى ورغم إرتباك المدرسين نظرا للأحداث،وبرغم خلو الشارع من المواصلات،دخل فصلى ذلك المدرس الأنيق ليخبرنى بأن والدتى فى إنتظارى بالخارج،وعندما خرجت إلى الطرقة وجدت تلك المرأة العظيمة فى زيها الأسود الحزين والذى كان أقل سوادا من سواد حزنها المكتوم،وجدت عيونها التى غطتها غيمة من الدمع الشفيف تنظر إلىًّ فى شفقة وألم وتحمل بين يديها وجبتى الغذائية فهممت بسؤالها،لماذا تكبدتى عناء الطريق؟ فأجابتنى بعفوية رائعة قائلة (مصارينى كانت بتتقطع لما عرفت انك هتقضى اليوم جعان)،تكبدت أمى عناء الطريق ذهابا وإيابا على اقدامها لما يزيد على الأربعة ساعات نظرا لعدم وجود مواصلات فى ذلك اليوم الدموى،تكبدت أمى  ألام الطريق وألام قلبها المصاب لأنها رأت أن هذا الألم أكثر إحتمالا من أن يجوع طفلها الصغير.*
*هذة هى أمى قطعة السكر التى أطعمت الدود*

*سلام المسيح*


----------



## asmicheal (28 أبريل 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه ولا يهمك*
> *انا قلت(أمى قطعة السكر التى اطعمت الدود)*
> *امى متوفية والدود يأكل الموتى بالطبع*
> *اذن أمى هى قطعة السكر التى أطعمت الدود*
> ...


 

:download:


اللة على الروعة 

اجمل واصدق ما قرائت 
القصة التى رويتها اثارت عظيم شجونى وكل دموعى 

وغرقت الكيبورد دموع 
فى تعاقد رسمى من حضرتك لافساد كيبوردى 


لحظات تامل لان مثل هذا الصدق الصادم يهزنى داخليا بجد 

وبصراحة اول مرة اصدق حضرتك  فى كل ما كتبت 

حكايتك عن والدتك والقصة دى واقعية ومذهلة 

وقلبت الشاى وغرقت الدنيا 


لحظات وساعود 

لنقطة جديدة للحوار مع حضرتك


----------



## alaakamel30 (28 أبريل 2010)

> اللة على الروعة
> 
> اجمل واصدق ما قرائت
> القصة التى رويتها اثارت عظيم شجونى وكل دموعى



*قد أكون أحسنت التعبير*
*ولكنى مازلت قاصر عن إعطاء هذة المرأة حقها*




> لحظات تامل لان مثل هذا الصدق الصادم يهزنى داخليا بجد
> 
> وبصراحة اول مرة اصدق حضرتك فى كل ما كتبت



*ههههههههه*
*الذى يقول الصدق مرة...يستطيع أن يقول الصدق مرات*




> حكايتك عن والدتك والقصة دى واقعية ومذهلة
> 
> وقلبت الشاى وغرقت الدنيا


*ههههههههههه*
*هذا هو إنتقام الآلهة*
*لأنك ورغم تكبدى عناء الرد لم تذكرينى بقليل من الشاى*

*سعدت بحوارك*
*وأسف لإنسكاب الدموع ...والشاى*

*سلام المسيح اترك لكِ*


----------



## asmicheal (28 أبريل 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *قد أكون أحسنت التعبير*
> *ولكنى مازلت قاصر عن إعطاء هذة المرأة حقها*
> 
> *:download:*
> ...


 

:download:

يا ساتر 
حتى فنجان الشاى عينكم فية 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الى نقطة اخرى


----------



## alaakamel30 (28 أبريل 2010)

*



لا انا ما صدقتش حضرتك قبل كدة فى ولا حاجة من عظيم ابداعاتك كنت بتاثر جدا لجودة الشعر وقوة الالفاظ وصراحتك المرعبة احممممممم وترتيب افكارك وتنميق شياكة عباراتك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

صدقينى ما كتبته بقسم الكتابات هو من اصدق عباراتى
كما أن إحساسك بالكلمات هو اكبر دليل على صدق قائلها




			بس
كنت اشعر انك تكتب عن كل امراءة كانك تكتب عن سلعة او شيىء استهلكتة وفنى بنهاية استخدامة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

أتمنى أن اكون هذا الرجل الذى تصفينه فى كلماتك
للأسف مازالت حنايا الذاكرة تمتلىء بكثير من الروايات التى لا استطيع التخلص منها
كما أن كلماتى تحمل عتابا فقط وليس تهميش للمرأة أو حط من قدرها
ومعلومة شخصية جدا:
كل من عاتبتهم فى كلماتى مازلت اقدم لهم الخدمات رغم الجروح

فى إنتظار نقطتك التالية
سلام المسيح*


----------



## asmicheal (28 أبريل 2010)

فى تعليق حضرتك على احد الموضوعات 

www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2055796&postcount=5


اقتبست هذا الجزء لاستمتع ويستمتع معى كل من يتابع 


بالاستفاضة من راى حضرتك 

ببعض نقاط الحوار 



*كثيرا ما نوصف ما نمر به من تعاملات إلهية على إنها تجارب ولكن ننسى أن الله له طرقه الخاصة البعيدة عن افكارنا،لو تصفحتى قسم الشهادات ستعلمين لماذا انا ههنا فى هذا المنتدى وستعرفين إننى مررت بما هو يفوق ما مررتى به ولكن يبقى أسلوب الله الذى تعامل به معك ومعى هو اسلوب واحد ربما أضطر الله لإستخدامه معنا نظرا لغلظة قلوبنا ورقابنا المتحجرة*
*:download:*

*هل تعاملات اللة معنا حب ام عقوبة ام ماذا براى حضرتك ؟*

*كان يعقوب ذاك الرجل جبار البأس الذى يعتمد إعتمادا كليا على قواه الشخصية سواء قوة بدنية او حكمة بشرية،*

*حاول يعقوب أن يأخذ كل بركة بقوة يديه وحكمة عقله*

* وبالفعل نجح،*


*نجح أن يسرق بكورية اخيه بحيلته *

*ونجح أن يأخذ محبوبته راحيل بقوة يديه *

*ونجح ايضا أن يأخذ أغنام لابان بحكمته*

*،يا له من رجل يمجده الناس*

*،رجل نجح نجاحا مبهرا ان يأخذ كل شىء إعتمادا على ذاته*

* وظن أنه فى مأمن، *


*ولكن هل كانت هذة هى الحياة التى خططها له الله من البداية،هل هذة كانت إرادة الله الغير معلنة فى حياته والتى كانت تعده ليكون أمة عظيمة يأتى من نسله مخلص البشرية جميعها..*


*بالطبع لم تكن حياته رغم نجاحاته كما أراد الله له،ولهذا اضطر الله لمقابلة يعقوب وجها لوجه فى لقاء خاص جدا وفريد من نوعه،هذا اللقاء الذى اضطر يعقوب فيه لمصارعة هذا الشخص الغريب ليدعه يمر ولكنه لم يستطيع ان يتجاوزه،وفى نهاية الامر مد الله يده فكسر حق فخذ يعقوب،*

*:download:*

*ما مفهوم حضرتك عن النجاح بصفة عامة *
*وروحيا *
*ونفسيا *
*واجتماعيا *

*؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*ويا لها من معاملة إلهية رائعة،فالمكان الذى تصارع فيه الله مع يعقوب يسمى (يبوق) وهى كلمة بمعنى (يخلى)،وكأن الله يقول ليعقوب أنا أتيت لكى أخليك من ذاتك لكى أجعلك ترانى فى حياتك*

*:download:*

*هل لن نرى اللة الا حين نختلى من ذواتنا *
*والى اى مدى نحب الذات ونرعاها *
*وما الفرق بين الذات والنفس *
*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



*،ترى يمينى عوضا عن يمينك وحكمتى عوضا عن حماقتك،كسر حق الفخذ(الحوض) هى الإصابة الوحيدة التى تجعل الإنسان لا يستطيع أن يسير وحده بل يجب أن يستند على اخر نظرا لخلع رجله من مفصلها،ورغم سكوت الوحى عن ذلك لكنى متأكد ان الله بعد أن كسر مفصل يعقوب اعطاه كتفه ليستند عليه فى طريقه،نعم عزيزتى *



*هكذا الله أراد أن يتعلم يعقوب ان يسير معتمدا على إلهه ومستندا على يده القديرة،فكل النجاحات التى نحققها فى حياتنا بدون وجود الله فيها يجعل منها معادلة ناقصة مهما عظمت النجاحات وتكررت الإنجازات،والغريب*


* أن الوحى يقول فى سفر التكوين أن يعقوب انتصر فى هذا اللقاء برغم أنه المصاب المهزوم الذى يسير يجر رجله،ولكن الوحى لم يتركنا فى حيرتنا فى هذا الأمر فأعلن لنا فى وقت متأخر فى سفر هوشع أن يعقوب( جاهد مع الله وغلب بكى وأسترحمه)،*


* نعم كان بكاء يعقوب تحت قدمى الرب هو الغلبة هو الإنتصار الذى لم ينسبه الله لنفسه ولكن لمحبته الفائقة نسبه ليعقوب المهزوم،كم هو رقيق قلبك يا إلهى فى قولك( حولى عنى عينيكى فانهما قد غلبتانى)، هل دموعنا تؤثر فيك إلى هذا الحد،هل قلبك يرق لنا إلى هذا الحد،هل كلى القدرة يجد فى نفسه ضعفا حينما يرى دموعنا،يا لك من أب حنون.*
*:download:*
*ما مفهومك عن الدموع وموقعها بالحياة الروحية ؟*

 
:download:


وسؤال اخير بتلك النقطة 

كيف نسبح اللة وما هى التسبحة التى ترضى اللة 
وتفرح قلبة ؟


----------



## alaakamel30 (28 أبريل 2010)

> *هل تعاملات اللة معنا حب ام عقوبة ام ماذا براى حضرتك ؟*


*الله لا يعاقب*
*العقاب هو نتيجة ذاتية الحركة للخطيئة *
*المعنى:*
*رجل أعتاد على الزنى فاصيب بالإيدز فهل هذا هو عقاب الله أم نتيجة محتملة لأفعاله*
*رجل يدمن التدخين والمخدرات فاصيب بالسرطان فهل هذا هو عقاب الله أم نتيجة محتملة لسلوكه*
*فى رأيى الشخصى ان الله لا يعاقب فالرحمة تعفو ولا تجازى الشر بالشر، أما ما ورد فى العهد القديم من عقاب الله لشعبه كان أسلوب كاتب الوحى لتوصيل فكرة خطورة الخطية على الإنسان،ولأن بنى إسرائيل كانوا رعاة وليسوا فى قدرة فلاسفة الإغريق فأنهم لن يستوعبوا ماهية الله الرافضة للخطية ولهذا إستخدم كاتب الوحى بعض الكلمات القاسية لتوضيح الفكرة ولكنها بعيدة كل البعد عن المقصد الإلهى، ولاحظى حضرتك قول الكتاب (يريد أن الجميع يخلصون وإلى معرفة الحق يقبلون) فكيف يكون هذا الإله ذو القلب الحانى يملك قسوة العقاب،راجعى ايضا حياة المسيح على الأرض هل عاقب اى شخص رغم فداحة خطية المحيطين به من زناة وعشارين ومرائيين وفريسيين،بل حتى لم يعاقب صالبيه ولاعنيه،حتى فى خروج أدم وحواء من جنة عدن لم يكن عقابا بل كان إنفصالا عن الله ،فالله القدوس لا يستطيع أن يرى خطية فكيف يسمح بحياة شركة بينه وبين المتعدين و العاصين كلامه (أدم وحواء).*
*بإختصار شديد جدا الإنسان يعاقب نفسه بنفسه والعقاب هو النتيجة الطبيعية للخطية ياتى بشكل ديناميكى يشبه قانون الحركة لنيوتن(لكل فعل رد فعل مساو له فى المقدار ومضاد له فى الإتجاه).*
*ويظهر ذلك جليا فى قول الوحى فى العهد الجديد عن النار الأبدية ( التى اعدت لإبليس وملائكته)،فكما نرى النار لم تكن للإنسان ولكن لإبليس ولكننا إذ قبلنا أعمال الشيطان ووافقنا ان ننتسب له بأفكارنا فنكون من جنوده وينبغى ان نتبعه إلى مأواه الاخير.*



> *ما مفهوم حضرتك عن النجاح بصفة عامة *
> *وروحيا *
> *ونفسيا *
> *واجتماعيا *



*النجاح هو كلمة مطاطية نسبية تختلف بإختلاف الغاية منه وبإختلاف محققه،فشخص يعد وصوله لاعلى الدرجات العلمية نجاحا وآخر يعد صعلكته نجاحا،أما عن مفهومى الشخصى عن النجاح هو عندما ينظر المرء فى مرآة روحه فيشعر بالرضا.*
*النجاح روحيا: لن يتحقق إلا عندما أسمع تلك العبارة (نعما أيها العبد الصالح والأمين ..أدخل إلى فرح سيدك).*
*النجاح نفسيا: يتحقق حينما أستطيع أن أتصالح مع نفسى*
*النجاح إجتماعيا:أشعر به فقط حينما أرى فى نظرة أحدهم بعض الحقد و الحسد.*


> *هل لن نرى اللة الا حين نختلى من ذواتنا *
> *والى اى مدى نحب الذات ونرعاها *
> *وما الفرق بين الذات والنفس *


*نعم لن نرى الله مادُمنا نلبس نظارة الذات،لن نرى شمس البر مادُمنا نعيش فى كهوف الظلام،والعجيب أن أكثر الناس قربا إلى الله لم يروه بالحق،فيلبس رغم معاشرته للمسيح طلب منه أن يريه الآب فتعجب يسوع وقال له (أنا معكم زمانا هذا مدته ولم تعرفنى)، يوحنا المعمدان هذا الصوت الصارخ فى البرية والذى يحمل فى دعوته روح إيليا وبرغم الإعلان الإلهى له حين رأى الروح نازل على شكل حمامة على السيد المسيح لكنه لم يرى الله حقا فنجده يشك ويرسل تلاميذه إلى المسيح متسائلا هل أنت هو ام ننتظر اخر،داود اخترق بحياته الطريق بسرعة البرق من وراء الغنم إلى عرش المملكة،داود هذا المرنم الجميل والمتأمل الأعظم،داود الذى أختبر يد القدير فى كل خطواته والذى قال أن الله هو حصنه المنيع،لكنه حينما صعد إلى سطح قصره لم ترى عيناه الله ولكنها رأت امرأة أخلص قواده،التلاميذ فى السفينة لم يروا الله فى سفينة حياتهم ولكنهم رأوا الموج العاتى.*
*لكى نرى الله يجب أن نتخلص من ذواتنا بكل ما فيها من كبرياء وانانية وخوف وشك ...إلخ*
*أما عن مدى حبنا لذواتنا فهو لا يقاس بمقياس والله عالج ذلك بقوله(أحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك) لاحظى لفظ (من كل)،إذا وصلنا إلى هذة الدرجة التى نستبدل فيها محبة ذواتنا بمحبة الله نكون قد بلغنا الكمال.*
*أما عن الفرق بين الذات والنفس فلا يوجد فرق تقريبا فالذات والنفس والأنا هم الشكل التصورى للفرد عن نفسه وإدراكه لمن حوله والقيم المترتبة على هذة التصورات.*



> *ما مفهومك عن الدموع وموقعها بالحياة الروحية ؟*


*هى العامل الذى يحرك قلب الله اكثر من ألاف الكلمات (لقد سمعت صلاتك رايت دموعك هانذا اشفيك).*
*هى نقطة ضعف الله إن جاز التعبير فيقول الوحى (حولى عنى عيناكى فإنهما قد غلبتانى)،الله كلى القدرة تهزمه دموع الخاطىء، يا له من إله حنون مشفق على عمل يديه الغير مستحق.*



> *كيف نسبح اللة وما هى التسبحة التى ترضى اللة *
> *وتفرح قلبة ؟ *


*لا أعلم إذا كنتِ تقصدين التسبيح أى التمجيد ام الصلاة المقبولة*
*الله فى غنى عن تسبيحنا وعنده من الملائكة ربوات الربوات يسبحونه بإستمرار،ولكن تسبيح الله يكون كما قال يسوع(أشكروا فى كل حين) ، فالشكر وإن كان بكلمات بسيطة أو حتى أنات قلبية غير مسموعة فهو يسعد قلب الله،لكِ كأم أن تعرفى سعادة قلب الله حينما نشكره ، فتخيلى سعادتك بعد عناء يوم طويل من أجل أبنائك ولكن كلمة (شكرا يا ماما) كم لها من مفعول السحر الذى يداوى كل ألم ويريح كل مشقة.*


*أما عن الصلاة المقبولة فهى صلاة المنسحق*
*انظرى ماذا يقول الكتاب عن صلاة المنسحق:*
*(فالذبيحة لله روح منسحق)*
*(تميل أذنيك لحق اليتيم والمنسحق)*
*(أنظر إلى المسكين والمنسحق الروح والمرتعد من كلامى)*
*(الرب ملجأ للمنسحق ملجأ فى أزمنة الضيق)*
*الله لا ينظر إلى كلمات مرتبة ومنمقة، ولايستمع إلى كلمات تتكرر وكأن إلهنا أصم،الله لا ينظر إلى درجات أعمال السنة فى مواظبتنا على صلوات قالبية الشكل والمحتوى،الله ينظر إلى القلب المنسحق فقط.*

*سلام المسيح أترك لكِ*


----------



## wadeetito (28 أبريل 2010)

اسف للتدخل 
ولكنى افضل ان ابدى اعجابى بالحوار الممتع والشيق  بينكما والذى يدل على مخزون الثقافة والدارسة بينكما  تقبلو تحياتى وتقديرى واعجابى الشيديد          ا/علاءكامل      ا/ اسمشيل
اخيكم وديع تيتوووو


----------



## asmicheal (28 أبريل 2010)

wadeetito قال:


> اسف للتدخل





wadeetito قال:


> ولكنى افضل ان ابدى اعجابى بالحوار الممتع والشيق بينكما والذى يدل على مخزون الثقافة والدارسة بينكما تقبلو تحياتى وتقديرى واعجابى الشيديد ا/علاءكامل ا/ اسمشيل
> اخيكم وديع تيتوووو


 
:download:

اسف لية تيتو 
تدخل كما تحب 
الموضوع للكل 
وانا معك ان استاذ علاء شخصية مملوءة ثقافيا و علميا وروحانية والحوار معه ممتع وشيق 


تيتو قل رايك واى استفسار لك 
ا /علاء اكيد سيجيبة 
فهذا موضوعة هو 
انا نملة تقف اخر الصف لتتعلم وتستفاد منة ومنكم جميعا 


شكرا تيتو واهلا بيك


----------



## asmicheal (29 أبريل 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *الله لا يعاقب*
> *العقاب هو نتيجة ذاتية الحركة للخطيئة *
> *المعنى:*
> *رجل أعتاد على الزنى فاصيب بالإيدز فهل هذا هو عقاب الله أم نتيجة محتملة لأفعاله*
> ...


 


:download:

اللة على الابداع 

والنعمة والقوة 
ربنا يزيدك كمان وكمان ا علاء 
ويثبتك ويقويك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمة 

بس 
خايفة يكون الموضوع دة معطلك عن ابداعاتك الشعرية الرائعة 
وبصراحة اكتر 
وحشتنا قصايدك 

لكن برضة 

فية 

نقطة كنت احب اسال عنها 


بصفة عامة 


ازاى تنوع جذور الانسان  (الاب والام ) تثرى وتعمق شخصيتة ؟؟؟


----------



## alaakamel30 (29 أبريل 2010)

*أشكرك اخى الكريم وديع*
*على مجاملتك الرقيقة*
*إذا احببت المشاركة برايك سواء بالإتفاق او النقد فأهلا بك*
*الموضوع مفتوح للجميع*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## alaakamel30 (29 أبريل 2010)

> بصفة عامة
> 
> 
> ازاى تنوع جذور الانسان (الاب والام ) تثرى وتعمق شخصيتة ؟؟؟


*سؤال كبير على شخصى البسيط*
*أنا لم اتطرق كثيرا لعلم الإنسان،ولكنى قرأت أن الجينات الوراثية لا تحدد فقط الشكل الخارجى للإنسان،فالجينات الوراثية قد تحمل من الأباء إلى الأبناء القدرات العقلية والميول والطباع بل والسلوكيات أيضا،وكم كان غريبا عندما قرأت ذات مرة أن خيانة الأزواج هى عامل وراثى...فهل تتخيلى ذلك!!!!*
*وفقا لما هو سائد بأن الفرد يتأثر ويؤثر فى مجتمعه إذن كل فرد يحمل فى شخصيته ملامح المجتمع الذى جاء منه سواء بإيجابياته او سلبياته،وبما أن تعدد الجذور فى الأسرة الواحدة يعطى الفرصة لإمتزاج هذة العوامل وبالطبع إنتاج شخصيات جديدة مهجنة ،فبالطبع هذا إثراء للشخصية فى حالة تغلب الطابع الإيجابى وإنحدار لها فى حالة تغلب الجانب السلبى.*

*وبالطبع لأنى أفهم الغرض من سؤالك وهو التطبيق على شخصى البسيط ههههههه سأحاول أن احدد لك خصائص جذورى وليس خصائصى الشخصية :*
*أولا الشخصية الإغريقية:*
*هى شخصية تميل إلى كل ما هو جميل لذلك تراهم يميلون إلى حب الأداب والفن والهندسة،الحب عندهم يأخذ الشكل الكمالى إلى حد أنهم جعلوا منه إله ويذهبون بمشاعرهم ورومانسيتهم بما يخالف ارض الواقع وهذا كان ظاهرا فى نموذج العشق الافلاطونى.*
*أما عن التفكير فهم ذو أراء حادة قليلا ما تسمح بالنقاش،يميلون دائما للجدل والسفسطة وإن كانوا فى جدالهم هم على إقتناع وربما أصابوا الصحيح من الكلام،يميلون أيضا إلى النظرة الفلسفية للحياة فنراهم يهربون من الواقع المعاش إلى الحقيقة المطلقة الاكثر عمقا.*
*وعن سماتهم الشخصية يتميزون بشجاعة فائقة فى القتال والمواقف التى تتطلب حسما.*

*ثانيا: الشخصية الفينيقية*
*الشخصية الفينيقية شخصية مسالمة بطبعها لا تميل للعنف إلا دفاعا عن نفسها،بارعين فى كل ما يتصل بالاعمال اليدوية،يقدرون الفن أعلى تقدير ويميلون إلى الهدوء والطبيعة ولا ينشغلون كثيرا بالجانب الفكرى الفلسفى ويفضلون عليه الحرف اليدوية.*

*ثالثا: الشخصية الحبشية*
*ما وصلنى عنها قليل جدا ولكنى اعلم تماما انهم قوم يملكون من طيبة القلب ما لا يملكه غيرهم فى جميع القوميات الاخرى ولكنهم إذا أستثاروا إلى درجة الغضب تحولوا إلى مقاتلين يتميزوا بالشراسة والوحشية وعدم الأدمية وهو ما جعل الجيش الإيطالى فى عهد موسولينى يستعمل ضدهم الاسلحة الكيماوية المحرمة للقضاء عليهم دون عناء الدخول معهم فى قتال قد يكلف إيطاليا الكثير و الكثير،ولكن فى المجمل هى شخصية مسالمة بشكل كبير ومنفتحة على غيرها من الثقافات بفضل موقع البلاد الجغرافى،كما أنهم يتقبلون الآخر بكل سهولة.*

*سلام المسيح*


----------



## asmicheal (29 أبريل 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *سؤال كبير على شخصى البسيط*
> *أنا لم اتطرق كثيرا لعلم الإنسان،ولكنى قرأت أن الجينات الوراثية لا تحدد فقط الشكل الخارجى للإنسان،فالجينات الوراثية قد تحمل من الأباء إلى الأبناء القدرات العقلية والميول والطباع بل والسلوكيات أيضا،وكم كان غريبا عندما قرأت ذات مرة أن خيانة الأزواج هى عامل وراثى...فهل تتخيلى ذلك!!!!*
> *وفقا لما هو سائد بأن الفرد يتأثر ويؤثر فى مجتمعه إذن كل فرد يحمل فى شخصيته ملامح المجتمع الذى جاء منه سواء بإيجابياته او سلبياته،وبما أن تعدد الجذور فى الأسرة الواحدة يعطى الفرصة لإمتزاج هذة العوامل وبالطبع إنتاج شخصيات جديدة مهجنة ،فبالطبع هذا إثراء للشخصية فى حالة تغلب الطابع الإيجابى وإنحدار لها فى حالة تغلب الجانب السلبى.*
> 
> ...


 


:download:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ا علاء حضرتك وانا متاكدة  جدا 
رغم انى لم ولن اتشرف اطلاقا بمعرفتك الشخصية 
المهم 
حضرتك محامى شاطر جدا بل قد تكون نابغة 


بصفة عامة 
ولست اقصدك صدقنى 


طول عمرى 
اخاف من شخصيتين 


مراوغة المحامى 
وقسوة ضابط الشرطة 

ضباط الجيش منضبطين لكن غير قساة 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الان تاكدت من صدق اعتقادى طول حياتى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الان اقصدك 



ودة حقك وذكاء استمتع بة 

ان تجيب بما تريد وليس بما ابغى معرفتة 
ولن اضغط بمجرد ان تضع حد بذكاء بتوقف فورا عن الاستفاضة 


فية نقطة تالية للحوار 
بفكر ارجئها 
حتى تكتب لنا بكتابات احدى قصائدك البديعة 
بس تكون طازجة وجديدة 
مش من الالاف اللى يحفظها الشعراء بادراج مكاتبهم وقلوبهم 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


نسيت اقول 
الموضوع دة مافيهوش مشروبات 
ممكن روزى تقدم مشروبات كتير 

لما تستضيف حضرتك بالاذاعة 

اما هنا 

فيكفينى النهل من نهر عمق وثراء شخصيتك 
ربنا يحافظ عليك 
ويزيدك نعمة وقوة وحكمة


----------



## alaakamel30 (29 أبريل 2010)

> ودة حقك وذكاء استمتع بة
> 
> ان تجيب بما تريد وليس بما ابغى معرفتة
> ولن اضغط بمجرد ان تضع حد بذكاء بتوقف فورا عن الاستفاضة



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*ليس بذكاء منى ولكنى فقط فهمت الغرض من سؤالك*
*وانا حقا لا أضع أى حدود للتوقف ومنع الإستفاضة،واملك من الجرأة ما يجعلنى اتحدث عن نفسى بشفافية*
*لكنى وجدت أنه ليس من التواضع فى شىء أن اتحدث عن مميزاتى*
*وربما يعدها البعض كبرياء لو تحدثت عن نفسى*
*لذلك فضلت ان اتكلم عن خصائص جذورى بشكل عام واترك الحكم للقارىء من خلال الحوار ليقف على حقيقة شخصيتى بنفسه ومن خلال كلماتى.*




> فية نقطة تالية للحوار
> بفكر ارجئها
> حتى تكتب لنا بكتابات احدى قصائدك البديعة
> بس تكون طازجة وجديدة
> مش من الالاف اللى يحفظها الشعراء بادراج مكاتبهم وقلوبهم



*للأمانة :*
*أغلب ما كتبت بقسم الكتابات ليس بطازج*
*الطازج فى الكتابات يتطلب حالة نفسية مؤهلة للبوح*
*وهذة الحالة غير متوفرة على مدار العام بالطبع*
*وانا أرفض مبدأ الكتابة للكم ولتسجيل الحضور فقط*
*ولكنى تحقيقا لرغبتك سأشارك بكلمات قديمة بعض الشىء*




> نسيت اقول
> الموضوع دة مافيهوش مشروبات


*لا أهتم بالشكليات*
*يكفينى كرم ضيافتك الظاهر فى إهتمامك واسلوبك الرائع*

*سلام المسيح اترك لك*


----------



## asmicheal (29 أبريل 2010)

يعنى من حوارات حضرتك 
عرفت 
انك زرت عدة بلدان  خارج مصر 
مع شكى اللى بدون برهان او دليل 
ان حضرتك تعيش بالخارج 
فين لا اعرف ولا داعى للمعرفة 

انما 
اجمل بلد حبيتها اية 
ولية 

ويقولون 

(انا طبعا معرفش لانى لم اخرج خارج اغلى واحلى بلد بنظرى مصر الغالية عليا جدا 
رغم عدة فرص للهجرة اجهضتها جميعا 
لانى متعلقة جدا بكنيستى وابائها ومرشداتى والاديرة العامرة بالايمان )


المهم يقولون 

ان لكل بلد شخصية 
ولاهلها نكهة خاصة 

بصفة عامة احممممممممممممم



لااقصد مطلقا ذكريات او تجارب
 شخصية  احممممممممممممممممممممممممم



ممكن تاخدنا بجولة سياحية للبلاد التى زرتها 
او على الاقل الاروع بنظرك


----------



## alaakamel30 (29 أبريل 2010)

> مع شكى اللى بدون برهان او دليل
> ان حضرتك تعيش بالخارج
> فين لا اعرف ولا داعى للمعرفة



*لا أعرف كيف تسرب إلى قلبك هذا الشعور*
*ههههههههههه*
*أنا مازلت فى بلدى التى أعشقها رغم الجروح*




> يعنى من حوارات حضرتك
> عرفت
> انك زرت عدة بلدان خارج مصر



*لا أستطيع أن ادعى بذلك*
*أنا إنسان محافظ جدا جدا من جهة تغيير الأماكن*
*ورغم أن اغلب أفراد عائلتى يعيشون خارج البلاد (اليونان-إيطاليا-ألمانيا-الولايات المتحدة) ورغم الضغوط الكثيرة الذين يمارسونها على شخصى الضعيف من أجل اللحاق بهم إلا أننى فضلت البقاء،ولكن بقائى بشكل مؤقت لأننى مضطر واكررها (مضطر) هههههههههههه للهجرة لكندا نظرا لإرتباطى بإنسانة عظيمة من هذا البلد.*



> انما
> اجمل بلد حبيتها اية
> ولية



*ليس كل من نحب يستحق هذا الحب*
*ومن هذا المنطلق أحببت بلدى مصر جدا جدا*
*ورغم إضطرارى للهجرة لظروف زواجى فمازلت لا استطيع التكيف مع فكرة الغياب عن هذة الأرض،ومازال هاجس الرحيل يسبب لى ألما نفسيا عميقا.*
*لقد نميت فى شوارع القاهرة التى تحمل كل المتناقضات مثل شخصيتى تماما ولا أعلم هل تناقضها جاء من تناقضى ام تناقضى جاء من تناقضاتها،عشت فى أجواء القاهرة الحارة التى كانت تدفعنى للهروب ليلا إلى الكورنيش لأنعم ببعض نسيمات الفجر التى تداعب خدودى،ومشيت فى حواريها القديمة شتاءٍ تاركا رأسى لحبات المطر تغسلنى من عهر آثامى،فاتحا صدرى للهواء البارد فيلفحنى وتلفحنى معه ذكريات تهب بقسوة فى مخيلتى،أحببت كل متناقضاتها التى ميزت معالمها وميزتنى معها فكنت اسهر يوميا فى افخر الفنادق وعندما يحل الصباح أترك الفخامة خلفى لأكل فطورى على أول عربة فول تقابلنى على ناصية شارع قديم،أحببت تفتح عيناى صباحا على حدائق مصر الجديدة ومحاولاتى أن اغلب نعاسى ليلا بكوب الشاى على مقاهى الحسين،أحببت خطواتى فى ذهابى إلى مدرستى صغيرا وخطواتى فى ذهابى إلى جامعتى مراهقا والفرق بينهما ان الخطوات اتسعت قليلا واتسعت معها الاحلام،أحببت فيها أول خفقان لقلبى وأول شعور بالمغنطة تجاه جسد انثى،أحببت فيها أول قبلة انطبعت على وجنتى كدت معها ان أمسك بيدى قرص القمر،أحببت فيها نزيفى المستمر وإضطرارى الغير إرادى بمحو إسم جديد من قائمة عشيقاتى،أحببت فيها أسماء ما عدت أذكر وجوهها ووجوه ما عدت أذكر أسمائها،احببت دقات أجراس الكنائس القديمة التى أشعر انها تنبهنى بأن أعيد مراجعة كشوف حساباتى الروحية قبل ميعاد تخرجى من هذة الدنيا ، أكرها أحيانا وأنقم عليها أحيانا وألومها طوال الوقت ولكن مازال عشقها يسكن حنايا ضلوعى.*




> ممكن تاخدنا بجولة سياحية للبلاد التى زرتها
> او على الاقل الاروع بنظرك


*إذا سالتينى عن احب مكان أتمنى ان أزوره فسأجيبك بأنه أورشليم*
*يأسرنى هذا العبق القديم والهالة المقدسة التى تغطى شوارعها القديمة*
*أتمنى أن أزور نفس الاماكن الحية التى عاش فيها السيد المسيح خصوصا طريق الألام.*
*لا أستطيع ان اصف لكِ بلاد لم أزورها بعد،ولكنى أستطيع ان اصف جنسيات عديدة تشرفت بمعرفتها عن قرب.*
*عرفت شخصية إسترالية وعجبنى جدا هذا النظام فى الحياة وتنظيمهم للجدول اليومى بشكل رائع ويعجبنى أكثر تخصيصهم وقت كافى للتواجد فى نطاق الأسرة، وما اخذته عليهم هو لجوئهم إلى البيات الشتوى بعد الثامنة مساء.*
*اليونانيين بطبعهم شرقيين مثلنا رغم إختلاف القارات،فتستطيعين ان تلحظى ذلك الدفء فى العلاقات وأستغربت جدا عندما رأيت بعض العادات المشتركة بيننا ومنها أنهم عندما يطبخون شيئا وتمر امرأة حامل فيجذبونها للداخل حتى تأكل مما يطبخون خوفا من ظهور (وحمة) على جسد المولود.*
*الإيطاليين تعجبنى شجاعتهم المفرطة ونمط حياتهم الكثير الشبه بالحياة المصرية خصوصا عشقهم للأطعمة،ويؤخذ عليهم تحررهم الزائد عن الحد وميولهم الإجرامية فى بعض الأحيان.*
*يعجبنى فى الألمان مدى دقتهم فى عملهم وإحترامهم للمواعيد،كما يثيرنى دائما إعتزازهم بقوميتهم لدرجة انهم يرفضون التحدث بالإنجليزية رغم إجادتهم لها بطلاقة.*
*الروس يميزهم ميزة واحدة أحترمها جدا جدا ألا وهى الكفاح والصمود امام كل العوائق،ولكنى اكرههم على مستوى الصداقات فهم ممن لا يؤتمنوا ويغدرون بدم بارد.*
*تعاملت مع شخصية فرنسية وروعنى فعلا الحس والذوق وإختيار الكلمات وإتقانها للغة الجسد.*
*كان لى علاقات مع شخصيتان من تايوان ورغم ثقافتهما العالية إلا أنهما يعيبهما المراهقة فى التصرفات.*
*من تعاملى مع المغاربة ذهلنى إتقانهم فى التحدث بالعامية المصرية بشكل يصعب علينا تمييزه وكأنهم مولودين فى حوارى القاهرة القديمة، ويؤخذ عليهم دائما أنهم يضعون الجنس كمرتبة أولى فى اولويات حياتهم.*
*واجهت كثيرا من الضيق مع شخصية عراقية نظرا لصعوبة لكنتهم العامية التى بعيدة كل البعد عن العربية،ولكن هذة الشخصية كانت طيبة القلب وبيزنس من الطراز الأول.*
*من الكويت كانت هناك شخصية تدغدغ لكنتها مسامع اذنى بشكل يفوق حتى حلاوة كلام الشوام،ولاحظت مدى الكراهة بين الكويتيين والسعوديين بشكل كبير ولا اعرف سببا لذلك،حتى ان السعوديين يطلقون على الكويت لفظ الحمام(التواليت).*
*من السعودية تقابلت مع شخصية ثرية جدا من عائلات الامراء وروعنى رغم صغر سنها وكثرة اموالها إلا انها كانت تقضى ساعاتها فى رسم اللوحات الطبيعية الخلابة،وكانت هواياتها الأخرى هى السباحة وركوب الخيل الذى أعطى جسدها مظهرا جميلا وفروسية فى أخلاقها.*
*هذة هى محصلة تجاربى مع الشخصيات الأجنبية،ربما أصبت أو اخطئت بالحكم على شعوب من خلال افراد تعاملت معهم ولكنها نظرتى الخاصة لتلك الشعوب.*

*أشكرك أستاذتنا الكريمة*
*سلام المسيح أترك لكِ*


----------



## asmicheal (30 أبريل 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *لا أعرف كيف تسرب إلى قلبك هذا الشعور*
> *ههههههههههه*
> *أنا مازلت فى بلدى التى أعشقها رغم الجروح*
> 
> ...


 


:download:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه


معلش سامحنى 
اصل ضميرى كان مانبنى 
انى ممكن اكون بضايقك او باستدرج معلومات لا تبغى ان تصرح بيها او باقتحم خصوصيات لحضرتك 


بس 
نشكر ربنا 

بعد ردك دة 

ضميرى مش مانبنى نهائيا 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جولة ممتعة للغاية فعلا 
دة حضرتك انترناشونال جروب 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

المهم 


نقطة حوار خفيفة 



ازاى 

و
لية



حضرتك معانا على منتدى الكنيسة 
اهم مايميز منتدى الكنيسة عن منتديات اخرى او خدمات مشابهة 

واية اكتر ما يعجبك 
واية تتمناة يوجد اكثر 
واية تتمناة يقل 
فى صرح منتدى الكنيسة


----------



## alaakamel30 (5 مايو 2010)

> ازاى
> 
> و
> لية
> ...



*إزاى؟ انا أتابع المنتدى منذ فترة كبيرة بالصدفة عندما كنت أبحث عن مواضيع روحية ولكنى سجلت فقط منذ خمسة شهور.*
*ليه؟عوضا عن أشياء كثيرة ما عدت أفعلها أو اطيق وزرها،ربما يكون وجودى هنا نوع من التكفير.*



> حضرتك معانا على منتدى الكنيسة
> اهم مايميز منتدى الكنيسة عن منتديات اخرى او خدمات مشابهة
> 
> واية اكتر ما يعجبك
> ...


*أهم ما يميز المنتدى هو إنتشاره فحسب إعتقادى هو الأكثر إنتشارا بين المنتديات المسيحية.*
*ويعجبنى فيه التفاعل بين أعضائه وأنه يجمع بين جميع المراحل العمرية من الشباب وكبار السن.*
*واتمنى أن تعود روح الدفء والمحبة من جديد إلى المنتدى لإنها كانت من أسباب إنضمامى،خاصةٍ ان المحبة قد فترت قليلا فى الفترة الماضية.*
*وأتمنى ان تختفى الصبيانية فى بعض الأقسام واتمنى أيضا أن يختفى الجدل العقيم فى الأقسام الحوارية.*

*أختنا الكريمة أشكرك لسؤالك عن غيابى*
*أنا بخير ولكن كان هناك عطل فى خط الإنترنت خاصتى*
*سلام المسيح لكِ*


----------



## asmicheal (5 مايو 2010)

جميعنا افتقدنا حضرتك بجد ا علاء 

وحشنا تشغيل الدماغ لفهم عباراتك الغامضة 
واشعارك الواقعية المشوقة 
وشخصيا افتقدت الصراحة الصادمة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





alaakamel30 قال:


> *إزاى؟ انا أتابع المنتدى منذ فترة كبيرة بالصدفة عندما كنت أبحث عن مواضيع روحية ولكنى سجلت فقط منذ خمسة شهور.*
> *ليه؟عوضا عن أشياء كثيرة ما عدت أفعلها أو اطيق وزرها،ربما يكون وجودى هنا نوع من التكفير.*
> *:download:*
> 
> ...


 

:download:


شكرا ا علاء وجميعنا افتقدناك بالحقيقة 

الى نقطة حوار تالية


----------



## asmicheal (5 مايو 2010)

هوة اسئلة حائرة 
عامة وليست اطلاقا شخصية 


+الخوف هل هو حافز ام معوق لنمو خبرات الانسان ؟ وكيف يروض الانسان مخاوفة لفائدتة ونموة ؟


+هههههههههههههه طبعا لانك تعز المراة ولك اراء خاصة بها 

الام والزوجة والاخت

 ما تميز مكانة كل منهم عن الاخرى

 ولماذا تتداخل ادوار كل منهم فى تفكير البعض 

ومتى تكون الام مثالية 

والزوجة مكتملة 

والاخت سند وصديق 





+عام وليس شخصى هذا السؤال (مش ايمان وفيرونيكى   احممممممممممممممممممم)

 العلاقات النسائية فى حياة الشباب هل هى ثراء ام خبرة سيئة وظلال شك وذكريات مؤلمة 
تلازم الشباب وتؤزم حياتة 

ونصيحة حضرتك للشباب عن خبرة محامى مخضرم 




+متى يكون الحوار بناء ومتى يتجة للجدل العقيم  ؟




+ اغلب العظماء ولدوا ببيئات قاسية عاوزة اعرف من حضرتك متى قسوة البيئة تثرى الشخصية 

ومتى تجهض الشخصية وتحولها للدونية ؟


----------



## alaakamel30 (5 مايو 2010)

*سلام المسيح أ/ اسميشيل*


> +الخوف هل هو حافز ام معوق لنمو خبرات الانسان ؟ وكيف يروض الانسان مخاوفة لفائدتة ونموة ؟


*سؤال رائع ولكنه يحتاج إلى إعادة صياغته من وجهة نظرى*
*فالخبرات الإنسانية مكتسبة من خارج الإنسان وبالتالى الخوف من عدمه لا يؤثر فى نموها ،ولكن السؤال كالتالى هل الخوف هو عائق أم محفز لإنطلاق الإنسان وتحقيق كينونته؟*
*الحق أن الخوف كعائق أو كحافز يتوقف على الإنسان نفسه وكيفية تلقيه لواعز الخوف بداخله ومن ثم تعامله معه،وبالتالى فأن تعاملات البشر مع الخوف كشعور طبيعى هى تعاملات نسبية تختلف من فرد لآخر، انظرى ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس:*
*(بالإيمان نوح لما اوحى إليه بأمور لما ترى بعد خاف فبنى فلكا لخلاص اهل بيته) عبرانيين 7:11*
*انظرى ماذا يقول (خــــــــــــاف).. خاف نوح من الغضب الآتى،علم نوح ان شر بنى الإنسان قد عظم جدا ولابد من عقاب إلهى عظيم،خاف نوح من غضب الله فبنى فلكا ليحتمى فيه،خوفه كان عائق ان يستسلم للخطية مثل باقى البشر فسار مع الله كما يقول الكتاب، والخوف كان الحافز لبناء الفلك إيمانا منه ان الله الرحيم عنده طوق نجاة يدخره لأولاده،ويثير تأملى ان نوح كان مطمئنا جدا داخل الفلك ووسط الطوفان محتميا فقط فى وعد الله والمؤسف ان التلاميذ لم يعرفوا هذة الطمأنينة رغم أن صاحب الوعد شخصيا كان معهم فى السفينة.*
*وعلى النقيض تماما انظرى إلى خوف يونان أن يذهب إلى أرض نينوى،خاف يونان ان يبدل الله رأيه ولا يعاقب المدينة،خاف من رحمة الله فهرب،نوح خاف من عدالة الله فسار معه ويونان خاف من رحمة الله ولطفه فهرب منه،إلى أين كنت تهرب يا يونان أيها الإنسان الشقى ومن وجه من،لكن دائما فى هروب الإنسان من الله يحدث أجمل صدام وجها لوجه،قابل يونان الله وجها لوجه اثناء هروبه وعرفه فى بطن الحوت، واعتقد أن لولا هروبه ما كان ألتقى مع الله هذا اللقاء الرائع.*
*يوسف خاف ان يفعل الشر مع امرأة سيده فهرب منها تاركا رداءه وداود خاف أن يفتضح أمر زناه مع امرأة صاحبه فقتله،هكذا هو الخوف فى كل مكان وكل زمان نسبى يختلف من شخص لآخر فقد يحوله الفرد إلى حافز وقد يتخذ منه عائق.*


> الام والزوجة والاخت
> 
> ما تميز مكانة كل منهم عن الاخرى
> 
> ...


*فى رأيى ان الثلاثة هن مراحل مختلفة لنفس الشخصية*
*فالأخت المثالية بعد فترة تصبح زوجة مثالية والزوجة المثالية بلا شك ستصبح يوما ما أم مثالية،فالمثالية ليست فى دور المرأة ولكن فى شخصية المرأة ولذلك إن أختلف دور المرأة بإختلاف عمرها ووضعها الإجتماعى فلا تختلف شخصيتها،أى أن المرأة تحمل مثالية شخصيتها فى جميع أدوارها المرحلية من ابنة لأخت لزوجة لأم.*
*وعن مكانتهم فأعتقد أن مكانة الأم لا يعلوها مكانة فهى مدرسة المرء التى يخرج منها للحياة.*
*و عن تداخل ادوارهم أعتقد هذا خطأ ذكورى إلى حدٍ ما،فالرجل مهما كبر أو هرم يبقى بداخله ذلك الطفل الذى يحن إلى عالم اللامسئولية وكثيرا ما يتمنى الرجل التنصل من كل عالمه الذكورى الخشن والذى فرضته عليه طبيعة الحياة ويهرب إلى الطفل القابع فى أقصى اللاشعور بداخله،ويصطدم الرجل كثيرا عندما يكتشف أن زوجته ليست نفس النسخة الأصلية من أمه فيكتئب،وعظيمة هى الزوجة التى تعرف كيف تتعامل مع ذكورية زوجها الحادة وفى نفس الوقت تدلل طفوليته المختفية وراء الشارب واللحية وبعض هرمونات الذكورة.*


> العلاقات النسائية فى حياة الشباب هل هى ثراء ام خبرة سيئة وظلال شك وذكريات مؤلمة
> تلازم الشباب وتؤزم حياتة


*بالطبع هى ثراء ما بعده ثراء*
*التعامل مع النساء فى رأيى المتواضع هو لغة إن أمتلكت مفرداتها أبدعت فى معانيها،الخبرات النسائية تغنيك عن العمل فى السياسة،فالمتعامل معهن يمارس كل أساليب الساسة بدون الإنتماء إلى حزب معين،فنجده يكون دبلوماسيا تارة وتارة اخرى يضطر للجوء للدهاء واحيانا كر واحيانا فر وهلما جر.*
*ولذلك كان اغلب الساسة والعسكريين فاشلين فى الحب وأذكر مثلا نابليون بونابرت هذا القائد القوى الذى اطاح بأوروبا كلها فى عدة سنوات منتصرا على أعتى الجيوش ولكنه ذاق الهزيمة وفشل ان يحتل قلب زوجته جوزفين.*
*أيا كانت الموروثات من هذة العلاقات والذكريات سواء مؤلمة او مبهجة لكن تظل التجربة النسائية من اعظم التجارب الحياتية فى عمر الرجل وإما أن تؤثر فيه باقى العمر أو يؤثر هو فى تجربته إلى المنتهى.*




> ونصيحة حضرتك للشباب عن خبرة محامى مخضرم


*كن أنت نفسك...ولا تكن كما أراد لك المؤلفون أن تكون*
*عش رجلا...أو مت قبل ان تفقد إحترام الآخرون*


> +متى يكون الحوار بناء ومتى يتجة للجدل العقيم ؟


*يكون الحوار بناء حتى ولو إختلفت درجات ثقافة وعلم المتحاورين،ولكنه يتحول للجدل العقيم عندما يتشبث فرد بفكرة ويتمسك بها رغم علمه الصريح بعدم مصداقيتها أو عدم إحتماله لصدمة أن يكون على خطأ،يتشبث الفرد بفكرته مستخدما كل انواع الغباء المعروفة والتى لم تكتشف بعد ،محاولا ان يحافظ على ماء وجه ولكنه يفقد انهار الحياء.*


> + اغلب العظماء ولدوا ببيئات قاسية عاوزة اعرف من حضرتك متى قسوة البيئة تثرى الشخصية
> 
> ومتى تجهض الشخصية وتحولها للدونية ؟


*مثلما تكلمت عن الخوف فالأمر هنا أيضا نسبى يعتمد على الإنسان ويختلف من فرد لآخر،فقد تكون قسوة الحياة أو البيئة هى عامل النجاح وقد تكون هى من مسببات الفشل.*
*وقد قرأت قصة لا اعلم مدى صحتها وهى انه كان هنالك طفلان لأب سكير دائم الغضب والقسوة عليهما ويوما ما هربا الطفلان من بطش أبيهما وذهبا كل واحد منهما فى طريق مختلف،وبعد سنوات عديدة كان هناك صديق للعائلة فقابل أحد الطفلين فوجده شابا ضائعا يدمن المخدرات ويحيا فى عالم الرذيلة بلا مأوى،فسأله الرجل ما هو سبب ضياعك إلى هذة الدرجة فأجابه الشاب قسوة أبى هى التى أدت بى إلى ذلك الطريق،وبعد سنوات اخرى قابل الرجل الاخ الثانى فوجده يعمل عملا مربحا ويمتلك بيتا قيما وزوجة مخلصة واولاد رائعون،فسأله كيف وصلت إلى هذة الدرجة فأجابه الشاب قسوة أبى هى التى ادت بى إلى هذا الطريق.*
*عن نفسى يبكينى العظيم تشارلز ديكينز فى رواياته،هذا الكاتب الأسطورى الذى صنعت منه المأساة والفقر ذلك الكاتب بكلمات من ذهب،يعجبنى نزيفه الدائم وواقعيته المفرطة ونظرته الظلامية لأنفاق الحياة،هذا الكاتب العظيم الذى عاش الفقر بكل معانيه،هذا الكاتب الذى عمل أبوه فى مناجم الفحم بيوركشاير بانجلترا لمدة عشرين عاما عاش تحت الارض،فلما خرج اصابه ضوء الشمس بالعمى.*


*استمتع دائما بحوارك*
*لكِ منى جزيل الشكر*
*سلام المسيح اترك لكِ*


----------



## asmicheal (5 مايو 2010)

*استمتع دائما بحوارك*
*لكِ منى جزيل الشكر*
*سلام المسيح اترك لكِ* 


:download:

المتعة الخالصة كلها لى ولكل المتابعين 
واعتقد 
دة اطول موضوع حوارى 
قمت بة فى منتدى الكنيسة 

لان ثراء شخصيتك وخبرتك الواسعة وحنكة اختيارك الفاظك ودقة وترتيب افكارك 

بحر حقيقى بلا شطان 


كلما انهل منة اشتاق وكل من يتابع للمزيد 


ا علاء كامل 

سانوع الحوار لانى اعتقد ان بين جنباتك جزء بل اجزاء رائعة لا تزال غامضة 




احب ان تمتعنا بتاملاتك عن الصور التالية 

طبعا مع اشتياقنا لالغاز قصائدك الرائعة 

ذات النكهة الخاصة المميزة 

ونتابع بجد باهتمام كل قصايدك 



:download:


----------



## asmicheal (5 مايو 2010)

تامل حضرتك 

فى سطور قصيرة او طويلة 

او بمقطع ترتيلة 
او ايات 


حسبما تثير فيك الصورة من تامل







































:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (5 مايو 2010)

شوية شعر من خواطرك اللحظية 
على تلك الصور 



























































​


----------



## alaakamel30 (6 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> شوية شعر من خواطرك اللحظية
> على تلك الصور ​
> 
> 
> ...


 *أتمنى ان تضاهى كلماتى روعة صورك*


----------



## alaakamel30 (6 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> تامل حضرتك ​
> 
> 
> فى سطور قصيرة او طويلة ​
> ...


*أشكرك*
*لأنك أتاحتى لى الفرصة أن اكتب للمرة الأولى*
*كلمات فى حق إلهى*
*سلام المسيح معكِ*


----------



## asmicheal (6 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

هوة لية تعليقات حضرتك 
بتبقى محتاجة تعليق 

او جايبة لك التعليق 


ا علاء 

لى تعقيب على روعة اشعارك 
معرفش لية احيانا اشعارك ترعبنى تصدمنى 

المهم 



*سأظل طوال عمرى أنتظرك*
*سأبحث عنكِ فى كل المعمورة*
*سأركب كل موجة*
*وأغزو كل صحراء*
*حتى يضيع منى العنوان*​


:download:


مش خلاص لقيتها فى كندا روسيا استراليا الحبشا اليونان 

فركة كعب يعنى  

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*هارب إلى عينيكِ فى هذة الرسالة*
*باحث عن نفسى وسط الرموش*
*أنا فى عينيكِ ملك مختار*
*فاتح ..كتبه التاريخ بأحرف من نار*
*أنا فى عينيكِ شاعر ترسمه الأشعار*
*عيناكى مدينتين حزن وإحتيار*
*عيناكى فى الدنيا جنة ونار*
*ليت عيناكى تكونا أخر المشوار*​


روعة ومعدية لحد كندا 
ربنا يتمم لكم بخير 



*أنا رجل فى الثلاثينات*
*يعيش على التأوهات*
*وكأننى بلغت الستون*
*كل حياتى ذكريات*
*أنا فى ثورتى جحيم*
*يقتل كل الشجيرات*
*و فى هدوئى نهر*
*يلهم بأرق الأغنيات*
*أنا حلم*
*عيشى به أو استيقظى منه*
*وأذرفى من أجلى*
*بعض الدمعات*​


اللة على ابداع الجمال 
والثقة 
والعبارات المتمكنة بجودة اللغة 



*حكمة*
*-------------*
*لو كانت الحياة ورود بدون اشواك لداستها الأقدام*
*كذلك الإنسان*
*عفوا .. دعينى أنبت شوكا فى جسدى حتى أتقى شر أقدامك*​

قاسية جدا هذة العبارة 
لية احيانا 
معلش احنا بنتحاور 

بحس 
ان المراة عندك = وحش 

احمممممممممممممممممممم

*دعينى و أرحلى مع اول خيوط الفجر*
*لم أعد استطيع ان أكون قيسا*
*يموت فى حب ليلاه*
*أو عنترا*
*يغزو فى سبيل عبلاه*
*لا تلتفتى إلىَّ واذهبى من غير وداع*
*ودعينى انزف دما*
*فربما يخرج حبك مع الدم*

*:download:*
*دة انت بتلكك لها بقى *

*ههههههههههههههه*
*روعة روعة *
*تعبيرات *
*حضرتك النازفة الصدق *
*العميقة الاحساس *

*بجد *​ 
أنا اتقن فن الغوص فى الأعماق
*و هى مشكلتى وهوايتى*
*فأرجوكِ*
*ألعبى مع غيرى لعبة الفضيلة*

:download:


اذا اصبحت الفضيلة لعبة 
فقدت مصداقيتها 
ومتى تخلى الصدق عن معنى تدمر محتواة 



:download:

روعة استاذ علاء 
امتعتنا جميعا بخواطرك الحرة 
النازفة الصدق الصادمة الواقعية


----------



## asmicheal (6 مايو 2010)

*تامل حضرتك 



فى سطور قصيرة او طويلة 

او بمقطع ترتيلة 
او ايات 


حسبما تثير فيك الصورة من تامل








عارف؟
وانا شايفك بتعدى قصادى
وصليبك ضاغط على كتفك
مقدرتش اجرى واقول عنك
مقدرتش يابا أشيل حِملك
خوفى مكانشى من الكرابيج
كان خوفى من الحِمل الزايد
كان تعبى من التقل الضاغط
على قلبى من يوم ما وعيت
وبدال ما تحنن نظرة عينك
أخر نقطة شفقة فى روحى
لقيتنى 
بأرمى بباقى حمولى عليك









قد أكمل
قولتها وكأنك فنان
بيشَطب لوحته المرسومة
وبراعة رسمك للتفاصيل
ملحمة بتصور أسطورة
ومع إن الأحمر فى الألوان
غميق وبيجرح عينك
كان دمك غالب فى الصورة









قوللى ليه
لساك بتسند فيا إيه
بتسند دراعى
اللى قبض تمنك وخان
ولا صباعى
اللى شاور ناحيتك وقال مُدان
ماتسيبنى وحيد
يمكن أخور وأستسلم
وأبطل اصلب فيك بإيديا
أرمينى بعيد
يمكن أموت م الخوف وحديا
أما أنت غريب !!
بتشفق ليه على جلادك
لما أنت ضحية
و فى عز ما إيدى بتدبح فيك
ألاقيك
بتطمن روحى القلقانة
بتثبت ركبى الرعشانة
تتبسم وتقوللى يا ولدى
أنا كلى أهون
علشان أفديك







أيوة فاكره الحضن ده
كان قرب
بعد فراق طويل
كان راحة
بعد عذاب و ويل
بس الغريبة
إنى رغم قلبى خاين
معاتبنيش أبو قلب أصيل


:download:​*







هاستعير 

تعليق حضرتك على احدى مداخلاتى 



احممممممممممممم

اقتباس يعنى مش سرقة 


احممممممممممم



:download:












*طبعا بعد كلمات تأملك الرائعة لا يبقى لى إلا الصمت
حتى لا أضيع بحماقة كلماتى عمق كلماتك*

*شكرا لمرورك*
*سلام المسيح* 


:download:


اسيب حضرتك ترتاح شوية 

لحد ما اجهز 

نقط حوار ساخنة 


قصدى تالية 

احممممممم
استعد


----------



## alaakamel30 (6 مايو 2010)

> مش خلاص لقيتها



*أنا أعلم علم اليقين مدى ولعك بالنزاريات*
*ولكن ألم يكن نزار زوجا وأبا ويحمل من العمر سبعين عاما حينما كتب ( ولا تأتى بنت السلطان)؟!!!!*
*عزيزتى يبقى الشعر حالة حتى ولو أختلف مع الواقع*



> قاسية جدا هذة العبارة
> لية احيانا
> معلش احنا بنتحاور
> 
> ...



*تذكرى ...أنا قلت (كذلك الإنسان) *
*أى فى العموم ذكر وأنثى*
*لن تستطيعين ان تثبتى الإتهام علىً ههههههههههههه*


> اذا اصبحت الفضيلة لعبة
> فقدت مصداقيتها
> ومتى تخلى الصدق عن معنى تدمر محتواة



*صحيح*
*لكن أنظرى حولك بصدق*
*أليس الفضيلة ندرت كصفة وأنتشرت كلعبة!!!!*



> روعة استاذ علاء
> امتعتنا جميعا بخواطرك الحرة
> النازفة الصدق الصادمة الواقعية


*كل الشكر لكِ*
*لأنك ساعدتى فى إخراج تلك الكلمات*


----------



## asmicheal (6 مايو 2010)

حضرتك طبعا عارف 
ان تعبير زى دة ثرى وعميق 
مش هقدر افوتة احمممممممم

يعنى حضرتك اللى جبتة لنفسك  احمممممممممممممم


أليس الفضيلة ندرت كصفة وأنتشرت كلعبة!!!!

+ ما مقياس صدق الفضيلة ؟


تامل وتعليق حضرتك 
فى سطور قليلة او كثيرة حسبما 
تثير تلك العبارات بنفسك التامل والخواطر 

+  إن المؤمن لا يمكن أن تتعبه التجربة أو الضيقات ... ذلك لأنه يؤمن بعمل اللـه وحفظه. ويؤمن أن اللـه يهتم به أثناء التجربة، أكثر من إهتمامه هو بنفسه … إنه يؤمن بقوة اللـه الذي يتدخل في المشكلة. ويؤمن أن حكمة اللـه لديها حلول كثيرة، مهما بدت الأمور معقدة. 
​



+ليس نجاح الخدمة فى كثرة عدد المخدومين وإنما فى الذين غيرت الخدمة حياتهم وأوصلتهم إلى الله



+ الضمير
  قاضى يحب الخير ولكنه ليس معصوماً من الخطأ 

و ما الفرق بين الضمير والروح القدس الذى يسكن بالمؤمن 


+    يجب ألا تأخذ القوة 
أسلوباً شمشونياً أو عالمياً ، ولا تعنى القوة الإنتصار على الغير وإنما كسب الغير 


+   الخوف قد يكون نقصاً وقد يتحول إلى مرض نفسى   ، 
ولكن إذا حولناه إلى مخافة الله صار طاهراً للطاهرين وهكذا يتحول الخوف إلى فضيلة تقى من السقوط فى الخطية ​




+محبة النفس ليست خطية 
ولكن المهم أن تتجه محبتك لنفسك إتجاهاً روحياً ، تحب لنفسك النقاوة والقداسة وتحب لنفسك أن تكون هيكلاً مقدساً للروح القدس وتكون بلا لوم أمام الله .
​


​


----------



## alaakamel30 (7 مايو 2010)

> + ما مقياس صدق الفضيلة ؟


*مقياس صدق الفضيلة هو القلب*
*قد نستطيع ان نخدع العالم كله ولكننا أبدا لا نستطيع ان نخدع أنفسنا*
*الناس تحكم على فضيلة الآخرين من سلوكياتهم ومظاهرهم الخارجية،ولكن الله يحكم على الداخل فها هو فى إنجيل متى يقول (لأنكم تنقون خارج الكأس والصحفة وهما من داخل مملوآن اختطافا ودعارة) ويقول أيضا (يأتونكم بثياب الحملان ولكنهم من داخل ذئاب خاطفة).*
*بإختصار تكون الفضيلة صادقة إذا تطابق خارج الإنسان مع داخله*



> + إن المؤمن لا يمكن أن تتعبه التجربة أو الضيقات ... ذلك لأنه يؤمن بعمل اللـه وحفظه. ويؤمن أن اللـه يهتم به أثناء التجربة، أكثر من إهتمامه هو بنفسه … إنه يؤمن بقوة اللـه الذي يتدخل في المشكلة. ويؤمن أن حكمة اللـه لديها حلول كثيرة، مهما بدت الأمور معقدة.


*يعجبنى قول قداسة البابا شنودة ناصحا إيانا بأن نضع الله بيننا وبين المشكلة ولا نضع المشكلة بيننا وبين الله،إذا نظرنا ونحن نسير على الأرض إلى ناطحة سحاب نجدها شاهقة ولكن إذا نظرنا إلى نفس الناطحة من طائرة نجدها فى حجم النملة،هكذا نحن عندما ننظر إلى تجاربنا وألامنا وهكذا أيضا يراها الله من السماء.*
*إذا آمنا أن الله لا يجرب وعلمنا ان التجارب بعيدة كل البعد عن مقاصد الله لعلمنا أن تجربتنا لها مخارج عديدة،فقط نلغى أنفسنا وحكمتنا وقت التجربة ونلقيها بكاملها على الله وهو أمين وعادل.*
*حتى الخطاة عند صراخهم يسمعهم الله وينجيهم،يونان كان هاربا من وجه الله ولكن الله لم يدعه فى تجربته بل أنقذه من الموت،والغريب والعجيب أيضا أن فى وسط التجربة وفى وسط بطن الحوت لم يرى يونان الموت بل نجده يقول(دعوت الرب من ضيقى فاستجابنى)... غريب أنت يا يونان كيف علمت ان الله سوف ينجيك ،لاحظى هو لم يقول إنشاء الله سيستجيب ولكنه وسط الموت كان موقن ان الله استجاب بالفعل.*
*حتى غير المؤمنين حينما يتعلقون بالله فهو أمين لا يستطيع ان ينكر نفسه،الملك الوثنى حينما أمر رغما عنه ان يُلقى دانيال فى جب الأسود كان متأكد ان الله سينجيه(إن إلهك الذى تعبده دائما هو ينجيك).*


> +ليس نجاح الخدمة فى كثرة عدد المخدومين وإنما فى الذين غيرت الخدمة حياتهم وأوصلتهم إلى الله


*أتفق معكِ تماما فى هذة النقطة*
*فقد تتسع قاعدة المخدومين ولا تثمر عن ثمرة واحدة،وقد تضيق القاعدة ولكنها تأتى بثمر كثير،ويؤيدها قول الكتاب ان السماء تفرح بخاطىء واحد يتوب،الله قال لإبراهيم أنه لن يهلك المدينة لو وجد فيها بار واحد.*
*إذا أتسعت قاعدة الخدام وأستمرت لسنوات طويلة وفقط أتت بخاطىء واحد فأعلمى ان هناك فرح فى السماء.*


> + الضمير
> قاضى يحب الخير ولكنه ليس معصوماً من الخطأ


*الجملة الصحيحة هى:*
*الضمير قاضى لا يصلح ان يكون قاضيا لأنه أحيانا يبيح الخطأ*
*فالضمير له أنواع عديدة منها:*

*ضمير ميت*
*رب انسان يمنعه اقلاله عن الخطيئة وفي راحته لا ينخسه ضميره*
*يشوع ابن سيراخ 23:20*

*ضمير مهلك *
*وهو الضمير الذى يوبخ الإنسان فيحرمه من رجاءه*
*طوبى لمن لم يقض عليه ضميره ولم يسقط من رجائه*
*يشوع ابن سيراخ 2:14*

*ضمير ضعيف*
*وهو الضمير المتشكك فى كل شىء*
*وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ الْعِلْمُ فِي الْجَمِيعِ. بَلْ أُنَاسٌ بِالضَّمِيرِ نَحْوَ الْوَثَنِ إِلَى الآنَ يَأْكُلُونَ كَأَنَّهُ مِمَّا ذُبِحَ لِوَثَنٍ، فَضَمِيرُهُمْ إِذْ هُوَ ضَعِيفٌ يَتَنَجَّسُ.*
*كورنثوس 7:8*

*ضمير شرير *
*وهو الضمير الذى يبطن عكس ما يظهر*
*لِنَتَقَدَّمْ بِقَلْبٍ صَادِق فِي يَقِينِ الإِيمَانِ، مَرْشُوشَةً قُلُوبُنَا مِنْ ضَمِيرٍ شِرِّيرٍ، وَمُغْتَسِلَةً أَجْسَادُنَا بِمَاءٍ نَقِيٍّ.*
*عبرانيين 22:10*

*ضمير نجس*
*وهو الضمير الذى ينظر لكل الأشياء بنجاسة*
*كُلُّ شَيْءٍ طَاهِرٌ لِلطَّاهِرِينَ، وَأَمَّا لِلنَّجِسِينَ وَغَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فَلَيْسَ شَيْءٌ طَاهِرًا، بَلْ قَدْ تَنَجَّسَ ذِهْنُهُمْ أَيْضًا وَضَمِيرُهُمْ*
*الرسالة لتيطس 15:1*

*ضمير محتمل*
*وهو الضمير الذى يحتمل الظلم من اجل الله ومن اجل ألا يخطىء*
*لأَنَّ هذَا فَضْلٌ، إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ أَجْلِ ضَمِيرٍ نَحْوَ اللهِ، يَحْتَمِلُ أَحْزَانًا مُتَأَلِّمًا بِالظُّلْمِ.*
*بطرس الأولى 19:2*

*ضمير طاهر*
*إِنِّي أَشْكُرُ اللهَ الَّذِي أَعْبُدُهُ مِنْ أَجْدَادِي بِضَمِيرٍ طَاهِرٍ، كَمَا أَذْكُرُكَ بِلاَ انْقِطَاعٍ فِي طَلِبَاتِي لَيْلاً وَنَهَارًا،*
*الرسالة الثانية لتيموثاوس 3:1*

*ضمير صالح*
*وَأَمَّا غَايَةُ الْوَصِيَّةِ فَهِيَ الْمَحَبَّةُ مِنْ قَلْبٍ طَاهِرٍ، وَضَمِيرٍ صَالِحٍ، وَإِيمَانٍ بِلاَ رِيَاءٍ.*
*الرسالة الاولى لتيموثاوس 5:1*

*



و ما الفرق بين الضمير والروح القدس الذى يسكن بالمؤمن 



أنقر للتوسيع...

الضمير يتعلق بالأنا وهو يقيم أفعال الشخص وافعال الآخرين،وبما انه يتعلق بالأنا إذن هو نتيجة عدة عوامل خارجية منها الإدراك والبيئة الإجتماعية والثقافية والفترة الزمنية ايضا،ولذلك نجد ان الضمير يختلف بإختلاف المجتمع والزمن فما يرفضه ضميرنا الأن ربما كان مقبولا منذ عصور والعكس صحيح.
ولذلك يكون الضمير قاضى متغير الأحكام لا يصلح ان يكون قاضيا،أما الروح القدس فهو أزلى ابدى لا يتغير ولا تتغير أحكامه،والروح القدس يعمل فى المؤمنين فيوبخهم ولكنه لا يفنى رجائهم،فمع التوبيخ يعطى رجاء،الضمير قتل يهوذا والروح القدس اعادت بطرس لرعى الخراف، الضمير أباح لداود ان يزنى ويقتل والروح القدس أباحت لإستفانوس ان يغفر لراجميه.




			+ يجب ألا تأخذ القوة 
أسلوباً شمشونياً أو عالمياً ، ولا تعنى القوة الإنتصار على الغير وإنما كسب الغير
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

المسيحية لا تعرف القوة الدنيوية ولكنها تقوم على قوة الله والروح القدس وتنمو بقوة الإيمان،المسيح رفض القوة وطلب من بطرس أن يعيد سيفه إلى غمده،أبيجايل قالت لداود لا تنتقم لئلا تكون لك عثرة، وفى العهد القديم يقول يهوه النقمة لى يقول الرب.
الذى يمارس القوة هو أكثر شخص يؤمن بضعفه،فالقوة هى ان أجبر الآخر على إحترامى دون أن أظهر أى مظهر خارجى لقوتى.




			+ الخوف قد يكون نقصاً وقد يتحول إلى مرض نفسى ، 
ولكن إذا حولناه إلى مخافة الله صار طاهراً للطاهرين وهكذا يتحول الخوف إلى فضيلة تقى من السقوط فى الخطية 

أنقر للتوسيع...

الخوف خطية تعادل نكران وجود الله،فالخوف عكس الإيمان أما مخافة الله فهى فضيلة تعنى خشية الله،والمخافة ليست خوف بل هى إحترام وحياء



			+محبة النفس ليست خطية 
ولكن المهم أن تتجه محبتك لنفسك إتجاهاً روحياً ، تحب لنفسك النقاوة والقداسة وتحب لنفسك أن تكون هيكلاً مقدساً للروح القدس وتكون بلا لوم أمام الله .


أنقر للتوسيع...

هل تذكرين هذة العلامة الرياضية (>) والتى كنا ندرسها فى حصة الرياضيات؟
هى علامة تعنى ان ما قبلها اكبر مما بعدها،وإذا أردنا ان نصل للمعادلة الرياضية الصحيحة للمحبة فستكون كالتالى:
محبة الله>محبة النفس= محبة قريبك
فالكتاب يقول حب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك وهى الوصية الأعظم ،ويجب أن تكون محبتنا لله أعظم من محبتنا لذواتنا.
أما عن محبة الآخر فيجب ان تكون فى نفس مقدار محبتنا لذواتنا ،فالكتاب يقول حب قريبك كنفسك،والقريب هنا ليس ذو القربى فقط بل كل من هو بشرى.
وبالتالى تكون المعادلة محبتنا لله أكبر من محبتنا لأنفسنا التى تتساوى مع محبتنا للآخرين.
أرجو أن تكون فى معادلتى إيجازا

سلام المسيح أترك لكِ*


----------



## asmicheal (7 مايو 2010)

يعنى هوة اجابات حضرتك معدية الروعة ب  20 او 30 ميل بس 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

اسئلة خفيفة 
ثم عودة لاسئلة بجد  احممممممممممممم


:download:

هوة حاولت اغش اسئلة من موضوعات حوارية سابقة 

مع شخصيات مميزة  اخرى 

بس شخصيتك المتفردة استاذ علاء  

منعتنى 

واضطريت اعمل اسئلة جديدة وحصرية لحضرتك 



:download:


----------



## asmicheal (7 مايو 2010)

ما ياتى ببالك سجلة على تلك العبارات 


البعض عندة الموهبة ولكن .................


البعض ودود ولكن ..................


البعض يحترمنى ولكن ................


احب البعض ولكن ......................


استمتع بهذا الحوار ولكن ..............




لو بطلنا نحلم .....................



لو احبينا بصدق .........................



احب (غير كندا وايمان وفيرونيكى ) ههههههههههه  فى الطبيعة ...........+  .............+.......




حكمت المحكمة على المنافق ............


حكمت المحكمة على الكاذب ..........


حكمت المحكمة على اللئيم ..............




الادلة كلها بتقول ان منتدى الكنيسة .....


الادلة كلها بتقول ان روك .............


الادلة كلها بتقول ان   دونا نبيل ...............


الادلة كلها بتقول ان كليمو   ...........


الادلة كلها بتقول ان  عادل نسيم .........



ا  علاء  كامل بيقول ان asmicheal  .......




اضحك ضحكة صافية لما ............


ابكى بصدق وبدموع لما ................


احلم واسرح لما  ...........



اكتب قصيدة جديدة لما .....................



احب جدا لما ..................




اسئلة خفيفة 
اى خدعة 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



بعد ما حضرتك تجاوب الاسئلة الخفيفة 

عودة للاسئلة الحوارية 
ومجهزة لحضرتك باقة اسئلة   حوارية هدية احممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## asmicheal (7 مايو 2010)

نسيت اقول 
ان الاسئلة لو عجبتك 

لينا  متابعى الموضوع وخدامتهم كلهم انا 


 مكافاة 

مش بنخدم ببلاش 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حضرتك تكتب لنا قصيدة بكتابات 

ولو من اشعارك القديمة المرمية فى الدرج الشمال فى يمين

 اللى جنب الحيطة الشرقية البحرية 
بمكتب حضرتك 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## alaakamel30 (8 مايو 2010)

> هوة حاولت اغش اسئلة من موضوعات حوارية سابقة
> 
> مع شخصيات مميزة اخرى



*حتى لو الأسئلة مكررة*
*أوعدك أن الإجابات ستكون مختلفة*



> يعنى هوة اجابات حضرتك معدية الروعة ب 20 او 30 ميل بس


*إستحسان لا أستحقه*
*ولكنى أشكرك عليه*


----------



## alaakamel30 (8 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> ما ياتى ببالك سجلة على تلك العبارات
> 
> 
> البعض عندة الموهبة ولكن .................
> ...


*أسئلتك كانت خفيفة ولكنها عميقة جدا *
*إضطرتنى أن أتعامل معها بكل الصدق*
*سلام المسيح*


----------



## loly80 (8 مايو 2010)

بصوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
بقييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي

انا جاتلي عقدة نفسية منكو انتو الاتنيننننننننننننننننننننننننن

من حلاوة كلامكو انتو الاتنين مش عارفة اعمل اي مداخلةةةة

دي عايزة مفرراتتتتتتتتتتتتت

علي شان اعرف اخاول اكتب كلمة حني بينكممممممممممممممم

جبتولي اكتئاببببببببب لغوييييييييييييييي


فييييييي حلللللللللللل

ناوية استغلكو انتو الاتنين في موضوععععععععععععععع

لو وافقتوووووووووووووووووووووو هقولكو عليةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

علي طوللللللللللللللللللل مش استنييييييييييييي


----------



## alaakamel30 (8 مايو 2010)

*اختنا الكريمة لولى*
*هذا تقدير كبير على شخصى البسيط ربما لا أستحقه*
*يسعدنى أن الموضوع قد جذب إنتباهك وأثار إستحسانك*
*بالطبع أنا فى خدمتك فى أى موضوع اخر واعتقد ان ا/أسميشيل لن تعارض أيضا.*
*سعدت جدا بمرورك وأرجو أن تشاركينا إن احببتى بدون الحاجة إلى كلمات فصحى أو تعقيدات لغوية.*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## loly80 (8 مايو 2010)

الحمددددددددد للةةةةةة\\

سابدا بكتابة الموضوعععع


----------



## asmicheal (8 مايو 2010)

اجابات حضرتك هى المذهلة ولكن تخفى دهاء مخيف وراء نزف الصدق الواقعى فيها 


لى بعض التعليقات 

اثارتها ردودك 







alaakamel30 قال:


> *ما ياتى ببالك سجلة على تلك العبارات *
> 
> 
> *البعض عندة الموهبة ولكن .................*
> ...



:download:

طيب المكافاة 

قصيدة بقى بكتابات 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


مستنين القصيدة 

لنبدا باقة اسئلة حوارية جهزتها لحضرتك 

انما احممممممممممممم


----------



## asmicheal (8 مايو 2010)

امورتى الجميلة لولى 

بعتذر معلش ونهائيا

لانى لست بشاعرة لاحكم على الشعراء 
او بينهم 

انا درست الشعر كهواية 
ونقدى للشعر اجتهاد وليس دراسة اكاديمية 

بعتذر نهائيا 

وبرشح اختى الغالية 
كاتبة الاشعار الراقية 

دونا نبيل 

هى اقدر تماما على هذة المهمة منى 

كامل محبتى وفائق احترامى لاغلى لولى بالمنتدى كلة


----------



## asmicheal (8 مايو 2010)

+  اية الفرق بين الصداقة والاعجاب والحب 


+ لية 
لييييييييييييييييييييييييييية 
ريحة امبارح 
اقوى من واقعية اليوم 


لية ليها كل الجبروت دة 


وبتخلينا نعيش 
امبارح جوة النهاردة 



لية صحيح 


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​​ 

+ لماذا يقيس الانسان  ثقتة بنفسة بنظرة الجنس الاخر لة ؟



+ بين الغرور والثقة بالنفس شعرة صغيرة  ما تعليق حضرتك 


+ لية تنتهى علاقات الحب بالكراهية احيانا ؟



+لية ا علاء كامل فرحتة بتبقى بشجن وليس فرح كامل ؟؟؟



+ كمحامى قدير اية


 اغرب 
اظرف 
اخطر 
اصعب 


القضايا اللى مرت على حضرتك 



+ متى تسيل دموعك ولو داخليا  وانت تحكم او تدافع عن مجرم 



+ لية فية ناس مجرمين السؤال دة بفكر فية كتير


----------



## alaakamel30 (8 مايو 2010)

> *اما حب النزاريات والشوارع فلا اقصدة لانة شهوة لا ترقى الى حب
> وان كنت اعشق الشعر فلاثرى بة حياة المخطوبين والمتزوجين *



*لماذا*
*لماذا دائما ننظر للعلاقات العاطفية خارج نطاق الخطوبة والزواج على إنها خطيئة أو جرم،عفوا سيدتى ولكن ليس دائما تبدأ علاقة الحب فى صالون الأسرة،ما العيب إذا أحببت الفتاة التى أزاملها فى عملى او مكان دراستى أو فى كنيستى مادام العلاقة لم تدنس بما يخالف وصايا الله.*
*سيدتى هل تذكرين يعقوب،لقد أحب راحيل خارج مفهوم الزواج وظل يحبها لأربعة عشر عاما،هل تعتقدين ان يعقوب ظل صامتا طوال هذة السنوات ولم يعبر لها عن مشاعره،هل تعتقدين ان يعقوب هذا الشخص العنيد والذى إستباح ان يختلس بكورية أخيه لم يحاول أن يختلس لمسة يد من راحيل،سيدتى كون الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر تفاصيل هذة العلاقة لا ينفى إنها كانت علاقة متأججة وكوننا نضفى قداسة خاصة على حياة الانبياء والقديسين لا ينفى انهم كانوا بشر مثلنا يملكون نفس المشاعر.*



> *وبعدين النملة لا تحلل شخصية عملاق *
> *انا اجلس تحت علمك الغزير وشخصيتك الثرية *


*أنا أعلم انك متواضعة القلب*
*ولكن أرجوكِ لا تتحدثين عن نفسك مرة اخرى بمثل هذة الطريقة*
*فأنا أقدرك علما و أدبا *
*أنا أعلم أنك امرأة مثقفة وناضجة ولذلك وافقت أن أشاركك الحوار بشكل يظهر كلانا على قدر واحد.*


> *حادة الطباع فعلا *
> *ونشكر ربنا اننا ابدا لن نلتقى وجها لوجة *


*تلميح مبطن وذكى*
*ولكن*
*أنا فى غنى عنه*
*وربما هو إشارة منك للبعض حتى لا يختلط عليهم أمر الحوار*


> *علشان كدة حضرتك بتنزل وقت دخول المدارس *


*أحيانا أشعر بحنين لأيام صباى وأعتقد انك انتِ ايضا كذلك ومن منا لا يفعل.*
*أما عن مغازلة بعض فتيات المدارس لى فأعتبرها شهادة تقدير ومكافأة نهاية الخدمة بعد إحالتى على المعاش من عملى كمراهق درجة اولى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه.*
*سأحكى لكى موقفا طريفا:*
*فى عيد الميلاد السابق كنت فى كنيستى أتناول مشروبا بالكافيتريا وعندها دخلت الكافيتريا مجموعة من الفتيات لا تزيد اعمارهن عن السادسة عشر ولكنهن يمتازون بأنوثة مبكرة،ولأن بعض المراهقات يأسرهن الشارب واللحية والملابس الفورمالية واحيانا القليل من الشعر الأبيض،فقد بدأت إحداهن فى تصنع بعض الإيماءات الانثوية الفطرية لجذب إنتباهى،ولأنى أدرك تماما ما تعنيه من مداعبة اطرافها لخصلات شعرها ومحاولتها الدائمة لتنعيم صوتها وإخراج أصوات بوقية مع ضحكتها المفتعلة،فقد ضحكت فى داخلى وقررت أن أعطيها كلمة للمنفعة بحكمة ثلاثينية وبدون تجريح،فناديتها فأتت وأعتقد ان دبيب قلبها كان أعلى من أصوات خطواتها،وقلت لها بشكل مفاجىء وبدون مقدمات هل تقبلين الزواج منى،فإبتسمت إبتسامة يكسوها الخجل ويبطنها حلاوة الإنتصار على كهل مثلى،ولكنى أدركتها سريعا حتى لا تسرح بأفكارها ابعد من الخيال وقلت بالحرف الواحد(ونبقى ضربنا عصفورين بحجر،أبقى جوزك و عمو فى نفس الوقت )،أدركت الفتاة الصغيرة الدرس جيدا وذهبت بعيدا ولكنى كنت متأكدا انها ستحاول مرة اخرى مع أول صيد فى الطريق.*


----------



## asmicheal (9 مايو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *لماذا*
> *لماذا دائما ننظر للعلاقات العاطفية خارج نطاق الخطوبة والزواج على إنها خطيئة أو جرم،عفوا سيدتى ولكن ليس دائما تبدأ علاقة الحب فى صالون الأسرة،ما العيب إذا أحببت الفتاة التى أزاملها فى عملى او مكان دراستى أو فى كنيستى مادام العلاقة لم تدنس بما يخالف وصايا الله.*
> *سيدتى هل تذكرين يعقوب،لقد أحب راحيل خارج مفهوم الزواج وظل يحبها لأربعة عشر عاما،هل تعتقدين ان يعقوب ظل صامتا طوال هذة السنوات ولم يعبر لها عن مشاعره،هل تعتقدين ان يعقوب هذا الشخص العنيد والذى إستباح ان يختلس بكورية أخيه لم يحاول أن يختلس لمسة يد من راحيل،سيدتى كون الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر تفاصيل هذة العلاقة لا ينفى إنها كانت علاقة متأججة وكوننا نضفى قداسة خاصة على حياة الانبياء والقديسين لا ينفى انهم كانوا بشر مثلنا يملكون نفس المشاعر.*
> 
> ...


 


:download:

حضرتك فظيع الواقعية 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اعتقد ان تلك الفتاة المسكينة 

هتحلق زيرو 
وتتعقد من الرجالة كلهم 

ومش هتدخل اى كافتريا تانى 
بعد واقعيتك المخيفة معها 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


فظيع فعلا ومرعب 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## alaakamel30 (9 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> + اية الفرق بين الصداقة والاعجاب والحب
> 
> *الصداقة توافق بين ميول طبيعية وافكار وسلوك*
> *الإعجاب إستحسان لبعض الصفات البشرية او المظاهر الجسدية*
> ...


*دائما المتعة عنوان لحوارك*
*والبهجة رفيق فى رحلتى بين أسئلتك*
*والحكمة طريق فى محاولتى للهروب من الإجابة*
*سلام المسيح*


----------



## asmicheal (9 مايو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> + اية الفرق بين الصداقة والاعجاب والحب
> 
> *الصداقة توافق بين ميول طبيعية وافكار وسلوك*
> *الإعجاب إستحسان لبعض الصفات البشرية او المظاهر الجسدية*
> ...


 

:download:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا ا علاء اطراء رقيق لا استحقة 
المتعة كلها من نصيبنا نحن المتابعين وانا 

بس 
حضرتك مش محتاج حكمة 
ربنا يزيدك نعمة وقوة ودهاء 

انا اللى بصلى اولا واعصر مخى عصر 
لاستطيع ان احاور شخصية قوية ممتلئة مثل حضرتك 


وشكرا 
لدهائك 
فى الزوغان من بعض الاجابات 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بلباقة محامى قدير 
وانسانية شاعر رقيق 


الى نقطة الحوار التالية


----------



## asmicheal (10 مايو 2010)

للتنويع 

ولان القداس الالهى عشقى الاول بكل الاسرار الكنسية 

تاملات حضرتك العميقة الشجية على 

+ عند دخولك الكنيسة وعلى عتبة بيت اللة ما خواطرك 


+ عند قراءة الانجيل بالقداس الالهى ماهى خواطرك 


+حين ينطق الاب الكاهن تلك العبارة : ألوف ألوف وقوف قدامك، وربوات ربوات يقدمون لك الخدمة، انت الذي يباركك غير المرئيين، وأنت الذي يسجد لك الظاهرون ويصنعون كلهم كلمتك يا سيدنا" 

ما احساسك وتاملك عليها 



+  هو امنية ان اسمع تسبيح السيرافيم 

فما تامل حضرتك 
على 

الذي أعطي الذين على الأرض تسبيح السيرافيم، 




+ خلقتني إنساناً كمحب للبشر، ولم تكن أنت محتاجاً إلى عبوديتي بل أنا المحتاج إلى ربوبيتك، من أجل تعطفاتك الجزيلة كونني إذ لم أكن 

تاملك ا علاء 



+أنت يا سيدي حولت لي العقوبة خلاصاً كراع صالح سعيت في طلب الضال، كأب حقيقي تعبت معي أنا الذي سقطت، أدبتني بكل التأديبات المؤية إلى الحياة


تاملك ا علاء 



+متى تقول ا علاء  :  
أقدم لك يا سيدي 
مشورات حريتي 
وأكتب أعمالي تبعاً 
لأقوالك


----------



## alaakamel30 (10 مايو 2010)

> + عند دخولك الكنيسة وعلى عتبة بيت اللة ما خواطرك



*على عتبة بيت الله أجد نفسى أنزع هذا الإنسان العتيق بداخلى وألبس إنسان مجدد بدم الحمل وكم أتمنى ان يظل هذا الإنسان الجديد معى على مدار اليوم،صلى من أجلى كى استطيع ان احتفظ به إلى الأبد.*
*نفسى على عتبة بيت الله تردد فى داخلى (أما انا بكثرة رحمتك ادخل إلى بيتك واسجد أمام هيكل قدسك).*



> + عند قراءة الانجيل بالقداس الالهى ماهى خواطرك


*لكى لا أكون كاذبا فغالبا ما أذهب بعد قراءة الكتاب المقدس ولكن فى نظرى الكتاب المقدس فى القداس هو هو فى البيت وفى العمل وفى كل مكان،أنظرى ماذا يقول داود (بكلامك أتلذذ بكلامك احيا كلامك حلو فأكلته).*
*اذا كان ارتباطنا بكلمة الله يظهر فقط وقت الطقس الكنسى فقد فقدنا مصدر الحياة ونموت خارج الكنيسة،داود يقول فى ناموسك ألهج نهارا وليلا،فى كل مكان وفى كل وقت نضع الكلمة نصب أعيننا،أنظرى ماذا يقول الرب لموسى :*
*"ولتكن هذه الكلمات التى أنا أوصيك بها اليوم على قلبك، وقصها على أولادك، وتكلم بها حين تجلس في بيتك، وحين تمشى في الطريق، وحين تنام وحين تقوم، وأربطها علامة على يدك، ولتكن عصائب بين عينيك، واكتبها على قوائم أبواب بيتك وعلى أبوابك" (تث6: 6-9). *



> +حين ينطق الاب الكاهن تلك العبارة : ألوف ألوف وقوف قدامك، وربوات ربوات يقدمون لك الخدمة، انت الذي يباركك غير المرئيين، وأنت الذي يسجد لك الظاهرون ويصنعون كلهم كلمتك يا سيدنا"


*هذة العبارة تثير فى نفسى عدة تأملات*
*أولا: كينونة هذا الإله العظيم المهوب التى تخضع له كل هذة القوات*
*ثانيا: خطأنا حينما نتعامل مع الله على انه ذلك الشخص الوديع الذى ظهر فى يسوع المسيح فقط وننسى انه هو ايضا ذلك الملك الجبار التى تسجد له كل ركبة فى السماء وعلى الأرض وتحت الارض.*
*ثالثا: كم أنت محب ومتواضع القلب حين تترك جلالك وهيبتك وتأتى فى صورة البشر وتحصى بين أثمة من اجل حقارتى.*



> + هو امنية ان اسمع تسبيح السيرافيم
> 
> فما تامل حضرتك
> على
> ...


*ستسمعينها ...فقط آمنى*
*بالتسبيح هُزمت ممالك،بالتسبيح وقعت أسوار اريحا،التسبيح هو حمد وشكر لله ولكن هذا التسبيح له قوة مستمدة من الروح القدس،فالتسبيح شركة مع الروح القدس فيها عمق وتأمل وليس مجرد كلمات جوفاء نكررها.*
*والغريب ان التسبيح بمعنى الشكر لا ياتى فقط بعد الإنتصار على التجربة ولكنه يأتى ايضا أثناء التجربة وهو أقوى انواع التسبيح الذى يعكس نوع صلب جدا من الإيمانيات أننا رغم التجربة إلا أننا نرى فرحة الإنتصار عليها وان كانت التجربة مازالت قائمة،وهذا النوع من التسبيح أقامه يونان فى بطن الحوت،يونان كانت تكتنفه حبال الموت حسب تعبيره ولكنه فى وسط الموت يسبح الله موقنا من خروجه من التجربة قائلا (ولكنى اعود انظر إلى هيكل قدسك) عجيب ذلك الإيمان وعجيب هو يقينك يا يونان.*



> + خلقتني إنساناً كمحب للبشر، ولم تكن أنت محتاجاً إلى عبوديتي بل أنا المحتاج إلى ربوبيتك، من أجل تعطفاتك الجزيلة كونني إذ لم أكن


*أحسنتِ الإختيار*
*فالعبارة تثير إشكال فلسفى*
*هل كان الله محتاجا للبشر كى يعبدوه؟*
*لو كان الله يحتاج إذن هو ليس بإله*
*هل كان الإنسان يحتاج لربوبية الله؟*
*نعم كان الإنسان يحتاج لربوبيته*
*كيف يحتاج الإنسان لربوبية وهو لم يُخلق بعد؟*
*السؤال عسير وأعلم أن التساؤلات تدور فى رأسك بلا إجابات،لذا دعينى اجيبك قبل أن أفقدك:*
*الله محبة كاملة غير ناقصة،فيض من المحبة المتدفقة،قوة حب عجيبة بلا نهاية ،طاقة حب لا تنضب ولا تستحدث من عدم،إدراك الله بمقدار محبته الفائقة جعله يعلم أنه من الأفضل أن يشارك احدا هذة المحبة،كانت المحبة تدور فى فلك ذات الله ولكنه اراد لها أن تفيض خارجه فخلق الإنسان ليشاركه هذة المحبة،لهذا كان الإنسان هو المحتاج إلى ربوبية الله وبهذا يستقيم معنى العبارة ولنا أن نستبدلها بالآتى (ولم تكن أنت محتاج إلى محبتى بل انا محتاج إلى محبتك).*



> +أنت يا سيدي حولت لي العقوبة خلاصاً كراع صالح سعيت في طلب الضال، كأب حقيقي تعبت معي أنا الذي سقطت، أدبتني بكل التأديبات المؤية إلى الحياة


*هذة العبارة هى تعريف للمسيحية ككل ومحور لها فى نفس الوقت*
*فى كل الأديان يظهر الله كأنه العادل القهار خلق عباده ووضع لهم صراطا مستقيما إن ساروا عليه كافئهم وإن خالفوه جزاهم، وتضفى هذة الصورة على الله مظهر المتسلط القوى على من هم أضعف منه والمجبرون على إطاعته عن خوف أو رياء، وهو ما يدفع البعض فى النهاية إلى التمرد على أحكام هذا الإله الديكتاتورى الهيئة والباطن.*
*أما المسيحية فقد أظهرت الصورة الحقيقية لله خلافا لكل الأديان،فالله هو ذلك الراعى الذى يبذل نفسه عن الخراف،هو ذلك المهتم بخلاص النفس أكثر من عقابها،هو ذلك الأب الذى يقبل أن يتحمل عقوبة القتل عوضا عن إبنه القاتل،وهو ذلك المحب الذى يرضى أن يحمل هو عار محبوبته التى هجرته وخانته عوضا عن فضحها.*



> +متى تقول ا علاء :
> أقدم لك يا سيدي
> مشورات حريتي
> وأكتب أعمالي تبعاً
> لأقوالك


*نظرا لحماقتى كنت أعتقد أن نجاحاتى فى الحياة هو دليل على تأييد إلهى لكل ما امتدت إليه يداى رغم أننى ابدا لم أطلب مشورة هذا الإله.*
*ولكنى أخيرا تعلمت أن القى بكل تفاصيلى اليومية أمام قدميه وانا اعلم أنه الطبيب الاعظم والجراح الماهر وهو الرسام الفنان القادر أن يصنع من هذة الألوان المبعثرة لوحة تعج بالحياة.*

*ا/أسميشيل*
*شكرا لمجهودك وتعب محبتك*
*سلام المسيح*


----------



## asmicheal (10 مايو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *على عتبة بيت الله أجد نفسى أنزع هذا الإنسان العتيق بداخلى وألبس إنسان مجدد بدم الحمل وكم أتمنى ان يظل هذا الإنسان الجديد معى على مدار اليوم،صلى من أجلى كى استطيع ان احتفظ به إلى الأبد.*
> *نفسى على عتبة بيت الله تردد فى داخلى (أما انا بكثرة رحمتك ادخل إلى بيتك واسجد أمام هيكل قدسك).*
> 
> *:download:*
> ...





:download:


*شكرا ا علاء *

*المكافاة *
*للمتابعين وانا *


*قصيدة ولو قديمة من درج مكتبك الشمال فى يمين*
* بحرى قبلى على الشارع *


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*لناخذ بنزين *
*نستكمل بة الحوار *


*حضرت لحضرتك اسئلة خفيفة بريئة *


*بعد ما تمتعنا فى كتابات باحد روائعك *

*كفترة استجمام *



*هههههههههههههههههههههه*



*فى انتظار القصيدة بكتابات *

*لنستانف نقطة حوارية جديدة *


*ولا حضرتك هنجت *

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ههههههههههههه*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 مايو 2010)

*احب اسجل اني من المتابعين بشوق لهذا الموضوع الجيد جداااااااااا
صراحة اسئلة اسماشيل مستواها عالي جدا ومحاورة جيدة بتعرف تخرج حجات جميلة من استاذ علاء
وصراحة اجباتك رهيبة ومبهرة استاذ علاء 
انا مستمتعة جدا بالمتابعة 
وبدخل اوقات كزائر واقعد في الموضوع من جمالة 
بحيكم انتو الاتنين 
مبدعين بجد​*


----------



## alaakamel30 (10 مايو 2010)

*اختنا العزيزة راجعة ليسوع*
*أحب ان اسجل عدم إستحقاقى لتقديرك*
*فقط صلى من اجلى انا الخاطى*
*أما عن حبك لأسميشيل ولى  فهو تقدير ما بعده تقدير ولكنك تنالين أكثر منه لأن المنتدى ككل يحب راجعة ليسوع*

*المسيح يحافظ عليكِ*


----------



## alaakamel30 (10 مايو 2010)

*



شكرا ا علاء 

المكافاة 
للمتابعين وانا 


قصيدة ولو قديمة من درج مكتبك الشمال فى يمين
بحرى قبلى على الشارع 




أنقر للتوسيع...

يا سلام على الطمع
شوف بقى الدماغ الصعيدى لما تحب تعمل ناصحة
كل سؤالين بقصيدة
ههههههههههههههههههه
عموما انا بس حبيت أقول لحضرتك مش كل اللى باكتبه من الدرج
فى حاجات بتبقى عفوية ووليدة اللحظة
كل الكلمات اللى كتبتها فى الموضوع ده وموضوع دونا وموضوع سوق عكاظ ولولى كان مساجلة شعرية وليدة اللحظة.
عموما أحاول اكتب حاجة جديدة ولو مفيش يبقى ندور فى الدرج

سلام ونعمة*


----------



## asmicheal (11 مايو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *احب اسجل اني من المتابعين بشوق لهذا الموضوع الجيد جداااااااااا​*
> *صراحة اسئلة اسماشيل مستواها عالي جدا ومحاورة جيدة بتعرف تخرج حجات جميلة من استاذ علاء*
> *وصراحة اجباتك رهيبة ومبهرة استاذ علاء *
> *انا مستمتعة جدا بالمتابعة *
> ...


 






انا كمان مستمتعة بهذا الحوار 
لانى فى صفوف المتعلمين بجد 
من شخصية غنية وثرية ومثقفة وصريحة 

اعلاء كامل 

بس بقى حبيت الموضوع اكتر لما شرفتة ملكة الاحساس راجعة ليسوع 
وكمان 
بتابعة 
يبقى الموضوع دخل التاريخ 

هوة عادة لا ارد على مشاركات لان الموضوع موضوع ا علاء 
وهو بيرحب ويرد على ضيوفة 
لكن دى بقى راجعة ليسوع 

ملكة الاحساس كلة 

فلها اوبشن غلاوة خاص عندى وعند الجميع 

شكرا راجعة ودايما لا تحرمينا من متابعتك وتعليقك حبيبتى الغالية


----------



## asmicheal (11 مايو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *يا سلام على الطمع*
> *شوف بقى الدماغ الصعيدى لما تحب تعمل ناصحة*
> *كل سؤالين بقصيدة*
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


 





جديدة قديمة الاهم انها تحمل اجزاء ثمينة 
من تجربتك الانسانية الفريدة والثرية 

وانا مش طيبة اوى على فكرة 
انا بطلب القصايد 

1- لانى بحب بجد اسلوبك بالقصائد ولكى لا يقال انى معطلاك عن كتابة تحبها 

2- لان كثيرين ينتظرون كتاباتك بس انا بحب محاورتك اكتر ههههههههههههه

3- لكى اتوجة اليك بالاسئلة اذ من قصائدك ادينك قصدى اسالك ههههههههههههه

4- لانى كما قلت سابقا حضرتك شخصية مميزة وعميقة وثرية جدا وكلما اتعمق بالبحث
ابغى ومعى 2مليون 
المزيد من العلم والخبرة التى تفيدنى وكل المتابعين 
على فكرة 
على الخاص كثيرون يقولون انهم يتابعوك ا علاء وان حوارك يمتعهم 



اتغر بقى 
ومش هنعرف نكمل 

ههههههههههههههههههههه

الى نقطة الحوار التالية 

اسئلة خفيفة احممممممممممممممم


----------



## asmicheal (11 مايو 2010)

+ اود ان اعبر عن اعجابى بتلك الصورة 

واتمنى الا تغيرها لانها اصبحت كختم مسجل باسمك 

ان ماكانتش لحضرتك 
فهى تشبة برايى كثير منك 








اصرار  قوة  عناد تمرد  عصبية  ههههههههههههه

اية حكاية الصورة دى 
ولماذا اخترتها 





*+  احب* 

احب الصيف لانة ..........

احب عملى لانة .............

احب من حولى لانهم ............

احب خطيبتى لانها ................

احب المطر لانة ...............




*+لماذا* 

لماذا يوجد مجرمون ...........

لماذا يتفاوت البشر  ....

لماذا يغضب الانسان ....

لماذا يظلم البشر بعضهم ...

لماذا المسيحيين خابوا عن ايام الرسل ...



*+ اعتذر ... لان* 

اعتذر عن حوار  لان ....

اعتذر عن موعد لان ...

اعتذر عن قبول هدية لان ...

اعتذر عن تاخرى لان ...

اعتذر لامى لان ...

اعتذر لنفسى لان ....



*+بالنسبة لى تعنى*

السياسةبالنسبة لى  تعنى ....

القراءة بالنسبة لى تعنى... 


المال بالنسبة لى يعنى ...


الفن بالنسبة لى يعنى ...

حياتى السابقة تعنى ....

ذاكرياتى السابقة تعنى ...

المستقبل بالنسبة لى يعنى ........

خطيبتى بالنسبة لى تعنى ....




*+ارحمنى* 

ارحمنى يا رب من 


ارحمنى يا عملى من


ارحمنى يا الم من 


ارحمنى يا اخى الانسان من 


ارحمينى يا asmicheal من 





هههههههههههههههههههههه

جميع الاسئلة جديدة نوفى وحصرية لشخصية حضرتك المميزة التى لا تسمح لى باسئلة قديمة من درج الكتب 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه


----------



## alaakamel30 (11 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> + اود ان اعبر عن اعجابى بتلك الصورة
> 
> واتمنى الا تغيرها لانها اصبحت كختم مسجل باسمك
> 
> ...


*شكرا لوقتك ومجهودك *
*دمتِ بود وخير*
*سلام المسيح*


----------



## asmicheal (11 مايو 2010)

الردود كلها معدية الروعة باميال 

لكن 

اية دة 













*ارحمينى يا asmicheal من 
مايرحمنيش منها غير ربنا*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*









ياساتر  احمممممممممممممممممم

ما كانش العشم 


احممممممممممممممممممم



نكرر


----------



## alaakamel30 (11 مايو 2010)

*بالطبع لم أقصد الإهانة أو تمنى السوء*
*ولكن كما يقول المثل الشعبى (مايقدر على القدرة إلا ربنا)*
*وحضرتك مايقدر على قدرتك إلا ربنا*


----------



## alaakamel30 (11 مايو 2010)

*



ثانيا: لأن الرعية قديما كانت بمنتهى البساطة تبحث عن هذة القوة المحركة للقانون 

أنقر للتوسيع...

عفوا قصدت القوة المحركة للكون ولكنه خطأ كتابى ساقوم بتعديله
أعمل إيه أكل العيش يحكم ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## asmicheal (12 مايو 2010)

بعد 106 مداخلة 
ومشوار طويل اسئلة واجوبة 

اجمل تعليق جاللى على الموضوع دة 









عمالة تقوللى لاستاذ علاء 
انا نملة   انا نملة 

اهة 

داس عليكى 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههه


----------



## alaakamel30 (12 مايو 2010)

*يا خبر ابيض انا مقدرش اعمل كده*
*لكن هو تعليق ظريف ينم عن شخصية مرحة*
*بس حضرتك ما قولتيش مين صاحبة التعليق*


----------



## asmicheal (12 مايو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *يا خبر ابيض انا مقدرش اعمل كده*
> *لكن هو تعليق ظريف ينم عن شخصية مرحة*
> *بس حضرتك ما قولتيش مين صاحبة التعليق*


 

:download:

هو مش امراءة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## alaakamel30 (12 مايو 2010)

*أها*
*لقد اختلط علىَّ الأمر*
*فقد رأيت الورود مكتوب عليها إلى صديقتى وانا أعلم انك حريصة فى اختيار الصداقات لذا أعتقدت انها امرأة.*
*عذرا لصاحب التعليق*


----------



## asmicheal (12 مايو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *أها*
> *لقد اختلط علىَّ الأمر*
> *فقد رأيت الورود مكتوب عليها إلى صديقتى وانا أعلم انك حريصة فى اختيار الصداقات لذا أعتقدت انها امرأة.*
> *عذرا لصاحب التعليق*


 

:download:

بمنتدى الكنيسة 

لا لى اصدقاء = زملاء غاليين مميزين = شرف لبروفيلى 

ا / يوحنا 
ا/ ماجد
د/ طحبوش 


من الحوار الكنسى 

ا /جرجس

 ا /مايكل حبشى

 ا/ لبيب

  ا/ عزيز  

ا /وجدى القس


----------



## asmicheal (13 مايو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *بالطبع لم أقصد الإهانة أو تمنى السوء*
> *ولكن كما يقول المثل الشعبى (مايقدر على القدرة إلا ربنا)*
> *وحضرتك مايقدر على قدرتك إلا ربنا*


 


:download:


شطارة محامى قدير 

بس 
حضرتك 
فى اى وقت تقدر تنسحب من الحوار 
مش محتاج اسميشيل ترحمك 

 احممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


الى نقطة الحوار التالية 

لو 
حضرتك تحب تكمل 



:download:


----------



## asmicheal (13 مايو 2010)

+ لية الانسان يلجا لادمان عادة ؟


+ هل  تنتهى الوحدة بالتواصل مع الناس ولماذا ؟


+اعرف نفسك بنفسك بأي وسيلة يمكن تحقيق هذا المطلب وإلى أي حد؟
وهل بوسعي القول بأنني أفضل من يعرف من أنا؟



+هل العقل الباطن يعرف الانسان  اكثر من العقل الظاهر  الواعى  ؟


+هل يجب ان يعترف العالم بمنزلة الانسان فية ليحقق شعورة بالرضا عن نفسة ؟


+ لية الرضا عن النفس يرتبط برضا من حول الانسان عنة او للدقة يتاثر برايهم ؟


+ ما هو النضج النفسى والروحى والعاطفى ؟


+ المعانى والافكار من يوجدها عقل الانسان ام منطق البيئة المحيطة بة ؟


----------



## alaakamel30 (13 مايو 2010)

> بس
> حضرتك
> فى اى وقت تقدر تنسحب من الحوار
> مش محتاج اسميشيل ترحمك



*لماذا فهمتى مشاركتى على هذا النحو*
*لو نظرتى نظرة سريعة على الصفحة السابقة وفى المداخلة التى سبقت سؤالك (ارحمينى با اسميشيل من) حضرتك كتبتى بالحرف الواحد ( اطمن معايا هتجيب اخرك) فما كان منى إلا اننى قلت تعقيبا على جملتك وسؤالك (مايرحمنيش منها غير ربنا) وكانت على سبيل المزاح وفى التسلسل الطبيعى للقفشات المزاحية التى بدأتيها حضرتك.*
*يبدو انك سيدتى لا تتعلمين من دروس الماضى القريب بسهولة،فها أنتى من جديد توزعين إتهاماتك وتبنى إنطباعاتك الخاصة التى لا وجود لها فى دنيا الواقع إلا فى مخيلتك فقط.*
*ولذلك من جديد اقولها      يـــــــــــــا رب ارحـــــــــــــــــم*




> الى نقطة الحوار التالية
> 
> لو
> حضرتك تحب تكمل


*بالطبع سأكمل الحوار*
*فكما صرحت أكثر من مرة إنى استمتع به*
*أما بخصوص سوء ظنك فهو لا يفسد للود قضية مادام فى حدود المعقول.*

*سلام المسيح*


----------



## asmicheal (14 مايو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *لماذا فهمتى مشاركتى على هذا النحو*
> *لو نظرتى نظرة سريعة على الصفحة السابقة وفى المداخلة التى سبقت سؤالك (ارحمينى با اسميشيل من) حضرتك كتبتى بالحرف الواحد ( اطمن معايا هتجيب اخرك) فما كان منى إلا اننى قلت تعقيبا على جملتك وسؤالك (مايرحمنيش منها غير ربنا) وكانت على سبيل المزاح وفى التسلسل الطبيعى للقفشات المزاحية التى بدأتيها حضرتك.*
> 
> *
> ...


 






يعنى بصلى ان شكى او سوء ظنى 

 يكون دايما فى الحدود المعقولة 

كمان ا علاء 

على النت انت لا تعرف من امامك الا من خلال كلامة 
وكل غموض اكيد يتبعة شيىء من الشك 
واحيانا بعض من سوء الظن 


لكن عامة 

مثلما اخطى الظن على نفس قدم المساواة 
اعترف 
اعتذر بصدق
وعادة من يعرفونى جيدا يسامحونى  








فى انتظار استكمال الحوار


----------



## alaakamel30 (14 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> + لية الانسان يلجا لادمان عادة ؟
> *عن نفسى أرفض لفظ الإدمان وإن كنا نستطيع ان نستعيض عنه بلفظ الإعتماد او التعود:*
> *الإدمان هو حالة نفسية اكثر منها عضوية تنتج عن التفاعل بين الإنسان ومادة نفسية مشبعة لرغباته القهرية،ويداوم الإنسان بشكل مستمر او متقطع على هذة المادة ليختبر اثارها النفسية او ليتجنب متاعب الإبتعاد عنها.*
> 
> ...


 *شكرا للعزيزة ا/أسميشيل*
*سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## asmicheal (15 مايو 2010)

ردود بغاية الروعة والعمق ا علاء

ناخد شوية تاملات من حضرتك 


من اجمل من اصدق بالقصائد 


قداسة البابا المعظم بابا شنودة الثالث 



:download:


----------



## asmicheal (15 مايو 2010)

تاملات حضرتك 
على 
تلك اللقطات 

من 

قصائد قداسة البابا  بابا شنودة الثالث 


​+
انا الجبار ام شبحي انا شمشون ام غيري
اذا ما كنت شمشون فاين جلاله القدر
واين كرامة القاضي واين نباهة الذكر
واين اللحى في كفي وجيش هارب يجري
واين النور من عين واين الطول من شعري
حنانك يارحى الطاحون اوا تدرين ما سري
اجيبي انني مصغٍ فقد حيرت في امري
انا الجبار ام شبحي انا شمشون ام غيري



​+قويت ارادتى كترت عهودى                     من فرط غرورى غرورى زودت عهودى​​​​​​واثق بعزيمتى واثق بجهادى                      خانتنى نفسى نفسى ورجعت تانى​​​​​​​​فصرخت بشدة وقلت ارحمنى                     أنا عارف ضعفى ضعفى يارب اعننى​​​​​​​​القوة منك من فوق مشى منى                     طول مانت معايا معايا مش حرجع تانى​





+
هوذا الثوب خذيه ** إن قلبى ليس فيه 
أنا لا أملك هذا الثوب ** بل لا أدعيه 
هو من مالك أنت ** لك أن تسترجعيه 
فانزعى الثوب إذا ** شئت و إن شئت اتركيه 
إنما قلبى لقد ** أقسمت ألا تدخليه 
أنا لا أملك قلبى ** و كذا لن تملكيه 
إنه ملك لربى ** و قد استودعنيه 
عبثاً قربك منه ** هوذا قلبى اسأليه 




+.أيها المصلح يا من ** تملأ الدنيا لهيبا
ثائرا للحق والإصلاح ** محتدا غضوبا
كم لقيت العنت والتجريح ** و القول المعيبا
تحمل اليوم صليبا ** و غدا أيضا صليبا
يا صديقي : إن مضى الوقت ** نزاعا وحروبا 
و استمر الحال مثل الأمس ** صعبا وعصيبا
فأدخل المخدع واركع ** و اسكب النفس سكيبا
قل له اشتدت وضاقت ** فأفتح الباب الرحيبا
قل له يا رب إني ** عاجز لن استطيعا
واعرض الأمر وحاجج ** في دجى الليل يسوعا
و املأ الليل صلاة ** و صراعا ودموعا​





+ما بعيد أنت عن روحي التي ** في سكون الصمت تستوحى نداك
في سماء أنت حقا إنما ** كل قلب عاش في الحب سماك
هي ذي العين وقد أغمضتها ** عن رؤى الأشياء علّي أن أراك
و كذاك الأذن لقد أخليتها ** من حديث الناس حتى أسمعك
قلبي الخفاق أضحى مضجعك ** في حنايا الصدر أخفي موضعك 




+   كجحيم ذلك الماضي كشيطان مريع                       قائم ضدي في صحوي وأيضا في هجوعي​*        (كم مضى الليل وقد بللت فرشي بدموعي)2                    ايه يا ظلمة نفسي هل ترى أبصر شمسا* *
* 
*     قرأ الكاهن حلا فوق رأسي فاسترحت                    قال لي هيا اصطلح بالرب هيا فاصطلحت
* 
*       ( قلت أنسى الأمس لكن صرخ العقل فصحت)2                    حسن يا قلب أن أنسى ولكن كيف أنسى
* 
*      كيف أنسى فترة الطيش وآثام الصبا                    ( كيف أنسى الرب مصلوبا وقلبي صالبا )2*​


----------



## alaakamel30 (16 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> تاملات حضرتك ​
> 
> على
> تلك اللقطات ​
> ...


*أشكرك أختنا الكريمة على روعة الأبيات*
*التى لم أستطع مجاراتها *
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

قمة بالذكاء 
ان ربطت تاملك باشخاص الكتاب المقدس 

استفدت كثيرا استاذ علاء 

خصوصا تلك العبارات اثارت عظيم تاملى 


:download:

*+ فما انعم اوتار الخطية وما اشد رباطها على جسدنا الفانى،أذلتك خطيتك يا رجل الله وقد قيدت نفسك بنفسك فلا تعود وتسأل عن كرامة القاضى.*



*+ يا لها من مفارقة عجيبة ان وقت التجربة هربت أنت القوى مع الهاربين وفقط صمد يوحنا الوديع الضعيف*


*+ كم منا يستسلم يوميا لهذا الفراش الوثير ولا يعلم أن تحت نعومة أوسدته تكمن ألسنة من لهيب الجحيم،*


*+ يا إيليا علمنى كيف أنظر إلى الوعد الغير ظاهر للعيان بعين الروح،علمنى أن أرى غيمة قدر كف مثل سحابة عظيمة فى يد الله.*

 
*+ عيناك التى لم ترى قوة الفرس ولكنها رأت يمين الله.*


*+ أجحدك أيها الشيطان وأشكرك يا إلهى لأنك لم تترك طالبيك ولم تدع المنسحق يعود بالخزى*

 
*:download:*

الى نقطة الحوار التالية


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

+ تحيرنى فكرة 
لماذا السجون وهل عزل الانسان المخطى بوضعة مع اناس اكثر اجراما 
تؤهلة للحياة والفكر الارقى ؟






+بين احترام الجسد واقمع جسدى واستعبدة فهم وتامل حضرتك ؟





+ متى يعتبر الاتكال على اللة تواكل ؟ومتى يصل الانسان ل سلمنا فصرنا نحمل ؟






+ لية الحرية الغربية صاحبها انحلال خلقى ولا دينية فى بعض بعض تطبيقاتها ؟ولية الكبت الشرقى لم يفرز اخلاق حقيقية سامية وتتابع مع جرائم نفسية وسلوكية مروعة ؟









+ بس حضرتك ما تضحكش من سذاجة سؤالى 

ربنا غنى اغنى الاغنياء 

لية فية غنى وفقير 







+ كيف نقرا التاريخ لنستفاد منة وليس لنعرف احداث تاريخية فقط ؟


----------



## alaakamel30 (17 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> + تحيرنى فكرة
> لماذا السجون وهل عزل الانسان المخطى بوضعة مع اناس اكثر اجراما
> تؤهلة للحياة والفكر الارقى ؟
> *لقد جعلتينى اعود سنوات كثيرة للوراء واتذكر اياما جميلة*
> ...


*سيدتى الكريمة*
*اشكرك كل الشكر على اسئلتك الرائعة*
*وعذرا على التأخير فى الإجابة*


----------



## asmicheal (17 مايو 2010)

معلش سؤال زودتة 

ونزل وقت اجابة حضرتك 


:download:



+ كيف نقرا التاريخ لنستفاد منة وليس لنعرف احداث تاريخية فقط ؟


----------



## alaakamel30 (17 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> معلش سؤال زودتة
> 
> ونزل وقت اجابة حضرتك
> 
> ...


*هناك فرق بين قراءة التاريخ وإستقراء التاريخ*
*قراءة التاريخ مثل قراءة الصحف والمجلات لا تعلق فى الاذهان أو ربما تقتصر على معرفة ما حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم، أما الإستقراء فهو قراءة ما بين السطور وهو عمل المحللين والساسة وهو موهبة أكثر منه هواية او علم.*
*المقولة الشهيرة تقول (التاريخ يكرر نفسه)،ودائما ما تكرر الجماعات السياسية (دول و أحزاب) نفس الخطوات التاريخية التى قامت بها من قبل مع إختلاف الزمن،والسياسى الحكيم الماهر هو من يستقرأ التاريخ ليعلم كيف ستكون الخطوة القادمة لعدوه او حتى لحليفه،فعالم السياسة ملىء بالمفاجأت ولكن من يستقرأ التاريخ يستطيع ان يتجنب تلك المفاجأت بل ويتوقع حدوثها.*
*سأعطى لكِ مثالا عمليا لإستقراء التاريخ:*
*فى حقبة الخمسينات ومع بزوغ نجم جمال عبد الناصر كزعيم قومى على مستوى العالم العربى،تنبهت الدول الكبرى وقام محللوها وساستها بإستقراء التاريخ،فالواقع ان عبد الناصر كان سياسي فاشل كما كان عسكري فاشل ايضا،وانا اعلم ان الكثير سيصطدم بهذا الرأى وربما أنال نصيبى من النقد بسبب تصريحى هذا ولكنها الحقيقة التى لا يعلمها البعض ويتعامى عنها البعض الآخر.*
*نعود للموضوع الأساسى وهو إستقراء الدول الكبرى حينذاك (بريطانيا وفرنسا) للتاريخ والوقوف على خطوات عبد الناصر هذا الجندى الساذج ذو الثمان والثلاثون ربيعا الذى أعتقد أنه يستطيع ان يلعب لعبة السياسة بسهولة ويناطح العظماء،قام عبد الناصر بتتبع نفس خطوات ادولف هتلر فى نظام الحكم الداخلى ونظرته التوسعية الخارجية،فعندما أعتلى هتلر الحكم كانت المانيا ممزقة نتيجة خروجها المهين من الحرب العالمية الأولى وإنصياعها لشروط معاهدة فرساى التى فرضتها عليها الدول المنتصرة،وتنص المعاهدة على إقتطاع اراضى من ألمانيا لصالح فرنسا وتشيكوسلوفاكيا وبولندا وتقليص عدد الجيش والأسطول الألمانى إلى الثلث تقريبا ونزع سلاح الغواصات، وكان هتلر يملك من الدهاء ما يجعله يتقدم حثيثا فى مخططه،فأعلن الإشتراكية وأبتدأ فى تحديث الجيش ومن ثم بدأ فى إحتلال ما اقتطعته معاهدة فرساى من أراضى المانية،كل ذلك والدول الكبرى كانت تعتقد إنها مجرد مناوشات لرجل مغرور لا تنم عن خطر حقيقى وبالتالى تجاهلت مقاومته فى البداية،وفاقت الدول الكبرى على صفعات إحتلال هتلر لأوروبا كلها فى ظرف عام ونصف.*
*وهذا ما حاول عبد الناصر إتباعه فبدأ بتطبيق الإشتراكية، وبعدها حاول ان يصدر الثورات إلى الدول العربية لتكوين جبهة مساندة له على غرار دول المحور بالنسبة لألمانيا،ومن ثم قام بتأميم قناة السويس رغم أن عقودها كانت مازالت سارية فى حق بريطانيا وفرنسا،ولكن عبد الناصر الغر لم يدرك أن هذة الدول قد تعلمت الدرس جيدا من هتلر وأنها تستقرأ التاريخ بكل دقة وأنها لن تسمح للقومية العربية الإشتراكية أن تكون النازية الثانية،ولهذا دبرت للعدوان الثلاثى.*
*ورغم ذلك لم يعى عبد الناصر الدرس جيدا ربما لغروره او لجهله وجهل من حوله من العسكريين الذين لا يملكون اى خبرة فى المجال السياسى،فأستمر فى توسيع قاعدته القومية وأقام الوحدة مع سوريا،وبدأ فى تصدير الثورات الجمهورية لدول الخليج الملكية،وبالتالى فقد خسر عبد الناصر مساندة دول الخليج له نظرا لتهديده لكراسى ممالكهم،وكان عبد الناصر يملك من الغباء العسكرى ما يجعله يرسل قواته إلى اليمن لمساندة الجمهوريين ضد الملكية فى اليمن،ووسط هذة المعركة التى ليس للمصريين فيها ناقة ولا جمل اندفع عبد الناصر بحماسته المعهودة مهددا إسرائيل،ورغم علم عبد الناصر أن موازين القوى قد اختلفت وأن إسرائيل فى ذلك الوقت اصبحت الوريث الشرعى للغرب فى المنطقة وان الولايات المتحدة تساندها بكل قوتها إلا أن غروره الأعمى جعله يتصور أنه يستطيع الحرب على جبهتين مختلفتين فى ذات الوقت وأنه يستطيع مناطحة الدول الكبرى،فما كان من الولايات المتحدة إلا أنها اعطت الضوء الأخضر لإسرائيل بالهجوم على مصر لتقليم أظافر عبد الناصر العسكرية والقضاء على طموحه الفاشيستى حتى لا يظهر لهم هتلر من جديد،والوثائق السرية لوزارة الخارجية الامريكية التى يتم الكشف عنها كل ربع قرن قالت أن عبد الناصر بعد هزيمة النكسة مباشرةٍ وعندما ذهب للبيت الأبيض لتقديم فروض الطاعة والولاء والندم أيضا،قابله الرئيس الامريكى ليندون جونسون فى مكتبه بالبيت الأبيض وكان يصطحب معه كلبه الصغير فما كان منه إلا أن انحنى وشد أذن كلبه وقال له:*
*(hopefully,you recognize what i can do) بمعنى أتمنى أن تكون فهمت ما أستطيع ان أفعله بك،كان جونسون يكلم كلبه وهو يشد أذنه ولكن الكلام كان موجها لعبد الناصر،واعتقد ان عبد الناصر فى هذا الموقف المهين قد أبتلع الغصة التى فى حلقه وتعلم الدرس جيدا هذة المرة ولكن بعد فوات الأوان وبعد ان ضاعت سيناء ومازالت ضائعة.*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مايو 2010)

تحليل رهيب 
استمتعت جدا باستقراءة وليس قرائتة 

بس 
لان المنتدى يناء عن السياسة 


وان كنت ممكن استفيض بالاسئلة وعارفة انى ساخذ اجابات رائعة 


لان تحليل حضرتك كمحامى مخضرم واستاذ جامعة قدير 

يفتح النفس لمزيد مزيد من الاسئلة 

لكن ساكتفى بما عرفنا 

التزاما بخط المنتدى بالبعد عن السياسة 

انتقل الى نقطة حوار اخرى


----------



## asmicheal (18 مايو 2010)

النقطة دى بجد هتمتعنى جدا شخصيا 
لانى اعشق القراءة 


المهم 

+لمن تقرا استاذ علاء :

فى :

السياسة 

الخبر الصحفى 

الفلسفة 

علم النفس والاجتماع 

الادب 

الشعر 


ولماذا 




+ اى اجزاء الكتاب المقدس اثير بالاكثر الى نفسك ؟


+ من تتابع كتاباتة وكتبة الروحية 


+ على اغابىctv ان سمح لك الوقت ان  تتابعهم 
فاى البرامج ستتابع


----------



## asmicheal (18 مايو 2010)

اةةةةةةةةةةةةةة 

كنت هانسى القصيدة 
اللى من 
درج مكتب حضرتك شمال ف يمين 

مش بنشتغل ببلاش 

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## alaakamel30 (18 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> النقطة دى بجد هتمتعنى جدا شخصيا
> لانى اعشق القراءة
> 
> 
> ...


*لقد نفذت عندى كل كلمات الشكر *
*وانا اكره التكرار*
*لذلك تقبلى منى هذة :16_4_8:*


----------



## alaakamel30 (18 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> اةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
> 
> كنت هانسى القصيدة
> اللى من
> ...


*فى حاجة فى قسم كتابات اسمها بينى وبينك*
*مش من الدرج خالص *
*جديدة والفضل فيها للأخت loly*
*بس بعد شوية هتدخل الدرج هههههههههه*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مايو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *فى حاجة فى قسم كتابات اسمها بينى وبينك*
> *مش من الدرج خالص *
> *جديدة والفضل فيها للأخت loly*
> *بس بعد شوية هتدخل الدرج هههههههههه*


 

:download:

بصراحة واعلم انك الوحيد بهذا المنتدى كلة 
الذى سيفهم صراحتى ولا يزعل منها 

قرائتها مرتين 
ولم تثيرنى للرد عليها 
فلم ارد 

مش هاقول اوعى تزعل لانى عارفة انك مش هتزعل 

هههههههههههههههه



اتفق معك فى روعة الفكر الاجنبى عموما فى شفافيتة وعمق تحليلاتة وحيادية عرض  الحقائق 
ولكن كارل ماركس وايمانويل كنت ولا ازال اقرا لهم 
كمان روعة واقعية وبساطة كل الشعراء الذين ذكرتهم واعتقد اثروا فى كتاباتك الشعرية 

والكتاب المقدس ايضا اعيد قراءة اشعياء وحزقيال والمزامير والجامعة ومراثى ارميا حين اتضايق 
عدة مرات 


وصلاة حنة وحفيدتها ام النور العذراء مريم 
مدرسة للانسكاب امام اللة 

واوغسطينوس وعمق توبتة وسلاسة نغم كتاباتة 

ويوحنا ذهبى الفم السابق لعصرة العميق بتاملة 

كمان القديس جيروم
 والقديس امبرسيوس
 وكثير من افكار العلامة اوريجانوس 

والغالى ابونا متى المسكين وان كانت لة بعض الافكار التى  اتمنى ان يكمل لى شرحها فى السماء وافكار اخرى لا استسيغها ارثوذكسيا 

انما اروع ما اعجبنى لة حياة الصلاة الارثوذكسية واعدت قرائتة مرارا وتكررا لاكثر من 6مرات 

وبالمناسبة ابونا متى المسكين شفيعى بالامور الروحية الصعبة 

لكن بالنسبة لى 
الاروع  على الاطلاق بكل الكتاب الروحيين 
واتابعة بشغف واهتمام 

السلس الفكر العميق الروحانية 
بابا شنودة الثالث 

والانبا بنيامين اسقف المنوفية روحانى وعميق جدا

والانبا روفائيل والعقيدة 

واكيد ابونا داود لمعى والانجيل والكرازة و لانة من رعاة كنيستى 


جولة رائعة 
كالعادة امتعنى حوارك ا علاء


و



الى نقطة حوار جديدة 
بعد 
ما توضع لنا احد قصائدك بكتابات


----------



## alaakamel30 (18 مايو 2010)

> مش هاقول اوعى تزعل لانى عارفة انك مش هتزعل



*يا خبر ابيض*
*طبعا مش زعلان بالعكس باحترم صراحتك*
*بس غريبة بالنسبالى*
*يعنى لما بأكتب حاجة رومانسية حضرتك تدخلى تحوليها لروحانية*
*ولما اجيبلك حاجة روحانية جاهزة ماتعجبكيش*
*خيرا تعمل شرا تلقى*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*أوعدك الجاى هيعجبك*



> والغالى ابونا متى المسكين وان كانت لة بعض الافكار التى اتمنى ان يكمل لى شرحها فى السماء وافكار اخرى لا استسيغها ارثوذكسيا


*مادام وصلتى حضرتك لإختلاف فكر ابونا متى عن الارثوذوكسية قليلا*
*يبقى كده حضرتك اثبتى ان ذهنك حاضر ومش بتقرأى والسلام*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مايو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *يا خبر ابيض*
> *طبعا مش زعلان بالعكس باحترم صراحتك*
> *بس غريبة بالنسبالى*
> *يعنى لما بأكتب حاجة رومانسية حضرتك تدخلى تحوليها لروحانية*
> ...


 

:download:


طيب مادام ما زعلتش ازعلك 
روحانية القصيدة 
زى متكون متسربعة 
او مش بقوة قصايدك اللى رديت عليها 
ولانى فعلا 
مش بقرا والسلام 

ولا ارد نهائيا على احد من باب 
شكرا وعسولة ومشتقاتها 
فقلت 
كفى المؤمنين شر القتال 
بلاش يا اسميشيل 
تدخلى برد ينكد على الشاعر 

بس 
ما تقولش لحد 
لحسن ا علاء يزعل 


دة سر 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههه


----------



## alaakamel30 (18 مايو 2010)

> ولا ارد نهائيا على احد من باب
> شكرا وعسولة ومشتقاتها



*طيب تصدقى هأزعل جدا لو ماقولتيش عسولة على اللى جاى هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*عسولة وعرفناها مشتقاتها دى تطلع ايه ههههههههههه*
*ربنا يحافظ عليكى ا/أسميشيل*
*فعلا انا كتبتها فى 50 دقيقة بس مش معنى كده انى ما حسيتش بيها ومش معنى كده انها ضعيفة،لو حضرتك راجعتيها كويس هتلاقى فيها مواطن جمال كتيرة،انا اتكلمت فيها عن بطرس من غير ما اجيب اسمه وقسمتها لتلات مشاهد،مشهد الحكم ومشهد الصلب ومشهد الظهور بعد القيامة برضه من غير ما اذكر اى كلمة عن التلاتة.*
*عموما تتعوض*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## asmicheal (21 مايو 2010)

+هوة الوعظة الاسبوعية التى تخترق اذنى بالاجبار وتثبتنى بايمانى المسيحى وتجعلنى اهتف بقلبى لو لم اكن مسيحية لوددت ان اكون مسيحية 

تنتهى غالبا بتهدج صوت الواعظ 
مطالبا  ليس بتوبة الحاضرين 
وانما التبرع فى سبيل اللة 
وكل اسبوع حجة شكل 

سؤال بقى ثار بعقلى 


من يراقب التبرعات 
وهل تذهب لمستحقيها 
ام 
لشحن ارهابييين باسلحة جديدة 



+ سؤال يؤرقنى لية الكنيسة ليست بقوة وقت الرسل 
مع عظيم تقديرى للصحوة الرائعة للكنيسة 

برعاية بابا شنودة الثالث 
والجهود الجبارة التى تبذل من كثير من الاساقفة والقمامصة والقسوس  المخلصين بالحقيقة 




+ متى يتحول الانسان للادينية 

هل حين تعلو ذاتة ومطالبها عن حقوق اللة وتقف وصية اللة عائقا للذات 

ام 
هل لتجربة قاسية 

ام 

فكر يذدرى بالاديان 

ام 

لعدم اقتناع بكل ما بين يدية


----------



## alaakamel30 (21 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> +هوة الوعظة الاسبوعية التى تخترق اذنى بالاجبار وتثبتنى بايمانى المسيحى وتجعلنى اهتف بقلبى لو لم اكن مسيحية لوددت ان اكون مسيحية
> 
> تنتهى غالبا بتهدج صوت الواعظ
> مطالبا ليس بتوبة الحاضرين
> ...


*تشرفت بإجابتى على أسئلتك*
*و فى إنتظار كل ما يدور فى باطنك من إستفهامات*
*سلام المسيح*


----------



## asmicheal (21 مايو 2010)

*اولا *


*




*

*مبوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك*

*لحضرتك انك محاور *
*والحقيقة حضرتك من اروع المحاورين *

*بالمنتدى هنا *

*عمق ومنطق رائع بالفعل وعفة لسان وحزم قاطع بالادلة *
*ربنا يستخدمك لمجد اسمة *

*مبرووووووووووووووووك *


*هوة فية اسئلة ببالى لسة كنت باناقشها بالكنيسة باجتماع الخدمة *

*بس *

*احب اعرف اجابات حضرتك المميزة عليها *


----------



## alaakamel30 (21 مايو 2010)

أشكرك سيدتى على تهنئتك الرقيقة
أنا تحت امرك فى أى وقت تشائين


----------



## asmicheal (21 مايو 2010)

فى الابدية 
ما طبيعة اجسادنا 
هتقوللى جسد ممجد روحانى 

طيب والجسد اللى تعب وجاهد وانحنى بالمطانيات اليس لة مكافاة 
وبالعكس اليس لة عقاب 




بالنسبة 
لتعبير ملء قامة المسيح 
هل للجهاد بالارض ام بالابدية  فى رحلة الاستكشاف الابدية 






بالنسبة لارواح الابرار والقديسين 
ما مدى علاقاتنا بهم وتفاعلنا معهم بالابدية


----------



## alaakamel30 (21 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> فى الابدية
> ما طبيعة اجسادنا
> هتقوللى جسد ممجد روحانى
> 
> ...


*أرجو أن تكون اجوبتى على مستوى الأسئلة*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## asmicheal (21 مايو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *أرجو أن تكون اجوبتى على مستوى الأسئلة*
> *سلام ونعمة*


 

:download:


هوة اجابات حضرتك 
وان كانت قاطعة 
انما فاقت بكثير مستوى الاسئلة 

هقول لك ما حصلت علية من اجابات 


فى كنيستى الغالية عليا جدا 

ان الماء حين نسخنة يتحول لبخار 
يحمل كافة صفات الماء 
انما يتسامى بطبيعتة 

كينونة هذا الجسد ونوع التسامى فية 

لا نعرفها سنعرفها بالابدية 




قامة المسيح مجال روحى للملء 
الى عمق اعماق الفضيلة والوصية والمحبة 




فى الابدية سننشغل بالكامل باصل الانشغال 
اللة لة كل المجد 

كاننا بطريقنا للسماء نركب عدة مواصلات لنصل للهدف 
ونحب بطريقنا ما نراة 
انما متى وصلنا 

فالحب يكون لمنبع واصل الحب كلة 
الذى سيملا قلوبنا وعقولنا ونعرفة بارواحنا 







ساتابع  مع حضرتك الحوار 

غدا 

باسئلة خفيفة 

تفتح لنا من بحار معلوماتك عمق جديد نتعلم ونستفاد منة 

الف مبروك ا علاء 

وجود حضرتك ومحاورتك ثراء حقيقى 

ونكهة خاصة فى كل من حاورت 

من شخصية احترمها بالفعل


----------



## alaakamel30 (21 مايو 2010)

> ان الماء حين نسخنة يتحول لبخار
> يحمل كافة صفات الماء
> انما يتسامى بطبيعتة


*مع إحترامى لصاحب القياس فهو قياس باطل*
*أولا: التبخير لا يسمو بالحالة المادية للماء ولكنه فقط يحولها من حالة لحالة كما انه لا يحمل نفس الصفات المادية للماء.*
*ثانيا: حتى لو فرضنا ان التبخير سمو فهو سمو مؤقت سرعان ما يعود إلى حالته الأولى مع إصطدامه بأول كتلة هوائية ساخنة فيتحول ثانية إلى ماء وهو ما لا يجب أن نقيسه على الأبدية ،فأجسادنا الأبدية لن تتأثر بما ينقص من سموها او يعيدها إلى حياتها الأولى*


> قامة المسيح مجال روحى للملء
> الى عمق اعماق الفضيلة والوصية والمحبة
> 
> 
> ...


*اتفق مع هذا الرأى تماما*
*ولكن إتجاه مشاعرنا نحو الله فى الأبدية لا يعنى اننا سنتجاهل باقى المدعوين،نحن اعضاء فى جسد واحد كما يقول الكتاب وهو جسد المسيح، ولكن هل كل أعضاء هذا الجسد تهتم بالرأس فقط(المسيح) وتتجاهل باقى الأعضاء؟ أشك فى ذلك وإلا يصبح تعبيرنا عن الجسد الواحد مجرد تصاوير وهمية.*

*أشكرك اختنا الفاضلة*
*و فى إنتظار جديدك*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## asmicheal (22 مايو 2010)

* لماذا* 

لماذا اعيش 

لماذا اعمل 

ماذا ااكل 

لماذا احب

 لماذا ابكى 

لماذا افرح 



لماذا تتابع الحوار 







*اين *

اين السعادة 

اين الحب (اجابة مقترحة  كندا ههههههههه)  


اين الشقاء 

اين الفلسفة 

اين المنطق 






*احب جدا وجدا جدا     لان* 



الصدق 


الصراحة 


النقاء والشفافية 






*يكون     عندما*

يكون الرجل رجلا عندما 

تكون الانثى انثى عندما 


تكون الطفولة فرحة عندما 

يكون الزواج متعة عندما 


يكون الطريق واضحا عندما 

تكون الوصية موضع تنفيذ عندما 

يكون الانجيل سراج لرجلى ونور لطريقى عندما 





*اعذرك   لانك *


اعذرك فى جهلك لانك 

اعذرك فى شقاوتك لانك 

اعذرك فى سفسطتك لانك 

اعذرك فى احلامك لانك 

اعذرك فى خطائك لانك 





اسئلة خفيفة 

بعدها قصيدة تقيلة من درج مكتبك اليمين فى شمال قبلى بحرى 

مش بنحاور ببلاش 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## alaakamel30 (22 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> *لماذا*
> 
> لماذا اعيش
> *لأنى لا أملك مهنة أخرى سوى مزاولة الحياة*
> ...


*أشكرك سيدتى على الأسئلة والإهتمام*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## asmicheal (22 مايو 2010)

فى انتظار قصيدة لحضرتك بكتابات 

لنستكمل  امتع حوار قمت بة بالفعل 

انا من اشكرك سيدى الاستاذ 
واتعلم واستمتع بكل حرف اقراءة واعدة 

مع 3 مليون يتابعون معنا 

فى انتظار قصيدتك 

لننتقل لنقطة حوار تالية 


سؤال حقيقى 

ما زهقتش من اسئلتى 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## alaakamel30 (22 مايو 2010)

> مع 3 مليون يتابعون معنا



*3 مليون مرة واحدة ههههههههههه*
*لو العقاد بنفسه يكتب فى هذا الحوار ما تابعه 3 مليون*
*حتى الأن هناك 1500 متابع فقط وهو عدد يكفينى*
*فأنا اعلم ان الغالبية تفضل التيك اواى*




> سؤال حقيقى
> 
> ما زهقتش من اسئلتى


*سيادتك إنسانة ذكية ومثقفة ومتجددة الفكر وهذا مدعاة للإستمرار*
*لا يوجد ما يدعو للتوقف مادام الحوار يسير فى جو من الود والإحترام المتبادل والفكر الراقى*

*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 مايو 2010)

> *فى ذلك البطين الذى حذرنى الاطباء ان شراهتى فى التدخين قد تقضى عليه ولهذا أصر على التدخين*




*ههههههههههه يا شيخ هوا حد واخد منها حاجه *

*طنش تعش تنتعش*

*بس خاف شويه علي نفسك اخي الكريم عشان خاطر الي بيحبوك من عيلتك و هكذا يعني*

*انما لو جات علي الواحد ذات نفسه ما تفرقش ههههههههه*

*التدخين ضار بالكحه مش الصحه*

*




*


----------



## alaakamel30 (22 مايو 2010)

*



 عشان خاطر الي بيحبوك من عيلتك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 عيلتى تعيش انت يا حاج ههههههههههه



			التدخين ضار بالكحه مش الصحه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هههههههههههههه ملعوبة

أشقى تروث
دينامو الحوار الإسلامى 
نورتى التوبيك*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 مايو 2010)

*لا خلاص ركنت العجله عند باب الحوار الاسلامي و كسرت قله وراه و بلطت في الاسئله و الاجوبه ارد(من كتر ما دراسه لاهوت يعني ههههههههه)*

*ربنا يباركك يا علاء*

*اسفون يا اسميشال علي الازعاج*

*انا لاقيت الحوار طول مع علاء قولت ادحرج المسا بس*

*سلام*​


----------



## asmicheal (22 مايو 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *لا خلاص ركنت العجله عند باب الحوار الاسلامي و كسرت قله وراه و بلطت في الاسئله و الاجوبه ارد(من كتر ما دراسه لاهوت يعني ههههههههه)*​
> 
> *ربنا يباركك يا علاء*​
> *اسفون يا اسميشال علي الازعاج*​
> ...


 


:download:


اهلا بيكى حبيبتى تروث 
دحرجى براحتك مسا وصباح 
بس حاسبى تعورى ا علاء 

لان 

الموضوع موضوعة 
والضيوف ضيوفة 


عاوزينة سليم لحد ما يكتب لنا قصيدة 
من درج مكتبة يمين ف شمال قبلى بحرى 

ما انت عارفة الشعراء وتلاكيكهم بقى 

ششششششششششششش

لحسن ا علاء يسمعنا 
دة سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسر

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههه

ههههههههه

نورتى تروث دايما معانا 
حبيبتى 
بتعليقاتك الشقية


----------



## alaakamel30 (22 مايو 2010)

> عاوزينة سليم لحد ما يكتب لنا قصيدة
> من درج مكتبة يمين ف شمال قبلى بحرى


*اللى فاتت مش من الدرج*
* واللى جاية برضه مش من الدرج*
*حاجة كده ضرب نار*


----------



## asmicheal (22 مايو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *اللى فاتت مش من الدرج*
> *واللى جاية برضه مش من الدرج*
> *حاجة كده ضرب نار*


 


:download:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مش بنصدق الشعراء لحد 
ما يحطوا اشعارهم فى كتابات 


ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ضرب نار   ضرب نار 

مش بنخاف احنا 
نشكر ربنا المنتدى اتملى محاميين


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)

+ راى شخصى 
عاوزة اعرف تعقيب حضرتك علية 


الرجل الشرقى لا يعرف ان يحترم المراءة 

ولن يصل ابدا لمعين نظيرة وليست جارية لارضائة 

هل للتربية الذكورية للمجتمع 

ام 

لخبرات الرجل مع  نساء ربما فاسدات 

ام 

ماذا 







+  لية كلما كثر الكلام قلت الافعال بكل مجالات الحياة 




+  ما صفاتك التى تراها يحبها اصدقائك وما الصفات المتعبة لهم ؟



+ كيف تصف ا علاء كامل ؟



+ما معنى انك تحترم فلان ؟



+ ما الفرق بين الحكمة والذكاء ؟


----------



## alaakamel30 (23 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> + راى شخصى
> عاوزة اعرف تعقيب حضرتك علية
> 
> 
> ...


*شكرا أستاذتنا القديرة*
*سلام المسيح*


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)

كالعادة اجابات معدية افاق الروعة 


نغير شوية 

خواطرك على الصور التالية 


وليدة اللحظة مش من درج مكتبك اليمين ف شمال 
قبلى بحرى 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




:download:


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)




----------



## alaakamel30 (24 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> *مش عايز حضنك*
> *لو كان زى البحر*
> *مليان بالبرد*
> *لكن لما يولع قلبك*
> ...


*رغم ان حضرتك بتكروتينى والصور مكررة *
*لكن انا برضه عملت بأصلى ورديت*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*سلام المسيح معاكِ*


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *رغم ان حضرتك بتكروتينى والصور مكررة *
> *لكن انا برضه عملت بأصلى ورديت*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *سلام المسيح معاكِ*


 


:download:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههه


*لكن انا برضه عملت بأصلى ورديت*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مصرى لا غش فيك 

فين بقى قوة الملاحظة 
صورة واحدة فقط اللى مكررة 
صورة  امواج البحر 
الباقى كلها صور جديدة 


عادة لا اكرر الا بالنادر 

وموضوع حضرتك بالذات 
اسئلتة كلها جديدة وحصرية لحضرتك فقط 

ا علاء متر محامى   

يعنى ربنا يستر علينا بقى 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه






الى نقطة حوار تالية


----------



## asmicheal (25 مايو 2010)

+ بعيد عن كل المناقشات السابقة واللاحقة 
لية يلجا الشاعر لاستخدام الفاظ ذات مدلول حسى 
باشعر  الشعر ارقى الاحاسيس 
والشعر لو ممتاز ومتمكن 
لن يلجا لحليات الالفاظ ذات المدلول الحسى 



+ لية الصراحة بتؤلم الناس 
واقصد بالصراحة الصراحة النقية 
الخالية من شبهة التجريح او اللفظ القاسى الذى قد يجرح 




+ تاملات حضرتك السريعة 

على ما يلى  :


*عند كثرة همومى فى داخلى تعزياتك تلذذ نفسى 



*لك وحدك اخطات  والشر قدامك صنعت 



*روحا مستقيما جددة فى احشائى 




*انقل عقولنا من الاهتمام العالمى والشهوات الجسدية الى تذكار احكامك السمائية 




*فى طريق  وصاياك  سعيت عندما وسعّت قلبى


----------



## alaakamel30 (26 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> + بعيد عن كل المناقشات السابقة واللاحقة
> لية يلجا الشاعر لاستخدام الفاظ ذات مدلول حسى
> باشعر الشعر ارقى الاحاسيس
> والشعر لو ممتاز ومتمكن
> ...


*أشكرك سيدتى على الإهتمام*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## asmicheal (26 مايو 2010)

*+ بعيد عن كل المناقشات السابقة واللاحقة 
لية يلجا الشاعر لاستخدام الفاظ ذات مدلول حسى 
باشعر الشعر ارقى الاحاسيس 
والشعر لو ممتاز ومتمكن 
لن يلجا لحليات الالفاظ ذات المدلول الحسى 
يظهر حضرتك مش بتحرمى ههههههههه*
*:download:*

*حضرتك لسة جديد هنا *
*بكرة هتعرف ان حوار اللى محدش فية بيسمع التانى *
*ارحم بكتير *
*من المحاورة هنا *
*هههههههههههههههههههه*

* 

سيدتى الكريمة لى رأى خاص جدا وغير ملزم للآخرين ولكنه يعكس قناعاتى الخاصة ألا وهو ان اللفظ مادام لم يخرج عن الاداب العامة ولم يحرض على الرذيلة فهو متاح للإستخدام ولكن هذا الإستخدام مقنن ومشروط بأن يكون مطوع لخدمة الهدف من القصيدة ويبرز معناها.
:download:

لكن يعطى ايحاء حسى مثير 
ممكن المتلقى 
رد فعلة يختلف علية 

كمان 
اللى يسمح بة سيسمح بغيرة 
يعنى 
بعبارة اخرى 
اعتياد الانسان مثلا استخدام الفاظ نابية مثلا فى كلامة حتى لو مقنن اكيد هيسيب اثر بقلبة 

سيدتى الوحى فى الكتاب المقدس استخدم الفاظ حسية،ورغم حسيتها إلا اننا نفهم ونستوعب الهدف من معناها فلا نستطيع ان نقول انه عند قرائتنا لهذة الألفاظ يحدث لنا إستثارة جنسية مثلا بل على العكس نحن نقرأها بكل قداسة،وكوننا نرفض إستخدام الفاظ حسية فى الشعر فمن باب اولى ينبغى علينا ان نرفضها فى كتبنا المقدسة التى هى اكثر قداسة وطهرا من الشعر.

:download:

لان كاتبها والموحى بها هو اللة 

لانك تخاطب شعوب الوثنية 

او يهود تغلغلت فيهم وثنية معينة 
فتفهمهم بلغتهم 
بمعنى 
لو انت مثلا بكندا هل هتصر على الكلام بالمصرية العربية 
اكيد حسب قسم كندا فرنسى او انجليزى ستتكلم 



فى كلية الطب يستخدمون رسومات للاعضاء التناسلية فهل معنى ذلك انها رسومات إسفافية ام ان الغرض منها يبرر الوسيلة،
:download:

يدرسها وليس يتغزل بمحاسنها 
علم مجرد 
وليس احساس ومشاعر 
وجو رومانسى وكدة 



كذلك فى ساحات القضاء استطيع ان أقتبس جميع الالفاظ الحسية بل والسباب مادام هذة الالفاظ هى عنصر من عناصر الدعوى ورغم ان الجلسات معلنة ويحضرها العديد رجالا ونساءٍ إلا أن القاضى لا يستطيع ان يمنعنى بدافع الفضيلة او يعاقبنى بدافع الخروج عن الأداب.

:download:
ولو فى ايدك تتجنبة 
هل تستخدم تلك الالفاظ 
كمان ان تذكرها لاغراض جنائية 
وبجو جاد وقتل بقى وجثث 

يعععععععععععععععع

المحامين وضباط الشرطة اللة يكون بعونهم 

فهل تستخدم الالفاظ الحسية لاغراض جنائية ؟؟؟
ام 
عاطفية 
فى اجواء رومانسية 

احممممممممممممممممممم 
كمان معلش احساس شخصى 

الشعر المتمكن لا يحتاج لالفاظ حسية 
ما حضرتك كتبت هنا وبكتابات اشعار اية بالروعة 
ووصلت بمنتهى القوة 
ولا تحتاج لحليات حسية تزخرفها 
وتنزل بها من عمق الشعور للحسية الجسدية 




+ لية الصراحة بتؤلم الناس 
واقصد بالصراحة الصراحة النقية 
الخالية من شبهة التجريح او اللفظ القاسى الذى قد يجرح

الصراحة دائما مؤلمة للإنسان لأنها تكشف نقائصه وبدأت منذ بدايات الخليقة،فعندما سأل الله أدم عن سبب أكله من الشجرة انكر والقى بالتهمة على المرأة وعندما سأل الله قايين عن هابيل رد بجفاء أنه ليس بحارس له،الصراحة دائما ما تجعلنا نقف أمام مرآة الضمير ولهذا يرمى الإنسان تلقائيا بذكرياته المؤلمة إلى عقله الباطن إلى الجزء المخصص فى المخ للنسيان،


الإنسان كما هو ضعيف أمام الخطية هو ايضا ضعيف أمام الحقيقة. 

:download:

رووووووووووووووووعة تلك العبارات المظللة بالاحمر 
اثارت عميق اعجابى وكثير تاملى 




+ تاملات حضرتك السريعة 

على ما يلى :


*عند كثرة همومى فى داخلى تعزياتك تلذذ نفسى 
تختلف الهموم فمنها أمراض واضطهادات وجراح نفسية وغيرها الكثير


،ولكن داود رأى العزاء الوحيد فى داخله ولم يجده خارج جسده،

:download:
روووووووووووعة 

لم يجده فى أقارب او اصدقاء أو محبين،لم يجده فى النسيان او التلذذ بمتاع الحياة بل وجده داخل نفسه،فى هموم أيوب لم يجد التعزية من زوجته وهى شريكة العمر المحبوبة والباقية له بعد وفاة أولاده،بل على العكس كانت زوجته سبب عثرة عندما طلبت منه الموت،لم يجد أيوب العزاء من اصدقائه الذين صبوا الزيت على النار فعوضا عن تعزيته زادوا من همومه،اما داود فرأى التعزية فى داخله رأى التعزية فى الروح القدس وهو الروح المعزى كما قال السيد المسيح،عندما وصف السيد المسيح هذا الروح لم يجد وصفا أشمل وأروع من لفظ التعزية،كذلك تأتى التعزية من وعود الله فى كلمته وكثيرا ما يعزينا الروح القدس بأنات داخلية تذكرنا بوعود الله،وها هو الكتاب المقدس يقول:
كلام سيدى الملك عزاء...2صم 14:17
تذكرت أحكامك فتعزيت...مز52:119






*لك وحدك اخطات والشر قدامك صنعت

 
عندما نقع فى الخطية فأننا نخطىء فى حق شخص واحد لا ثانى له،نخطىء فى حق الله القدوس الذى لا يستطيع ان يرى خطية ونخطىء ايضا فى حق انفسنا،وبما ان انفسنا ليست ملك لنا بل هى ملك لله إذن نحن نخطىء فى حق الله حتى عندما نخطىء فى حق انفسنا.
:download:

منطق قوى لتامل جميل 
 

والخطية منها المعلوم والمكشوف ومنها المستتر الذى لا تراه الناس،وقد يكون الإنسان بار فى عين الناس ولكنه خاطىء فى نظر الله الذى لا يخفى عليه شىء،الله الذى يفحص القلوب والكلى،الله الذى يفحص ويمحص حتى اعماق ذواتنا،فقد نستطيع ان نخدع كل الناس بل ونخدع حتى انفسنا ونضع لها المبررات 


ولكننا امام الله لا نستطيع ان نتحاجج او نتخذ اعذار،فالخطية فى حق الله وامام الله ولا مجال للهروب من احكامه.

:download:

تمام ابداع استمتع بة 


*روحا مستقيما جددة فى احشائى 
غريب جدا ان سليمان رغم طلبه الحكمة من الله إلا أن حكمته لم تمنع رجله من الزلل فى الخطية،غريب جدا ان حماسة بطرس الدينية لم تمنعه من إنكار سيده،ولكن داود وضع لنا حل للمعضلة وهو الروح المستقيم والقلب النقى،عندما تكون أرواحنا مستقيمة وقلوبنا نقية سنضمن ان تكون مسالك اجسادنا بعيدة عن الخطية،فمن فضلة القلب يتكلم اللسان،وعندما يكون داخل الصفحة نقيا يكون الخارج ايضا،



وتجديد الروح هو خلع كل ما يتعلق بطبيعة الإنسان العتيق ولبس الطبيعة الجديدة التى أخذناها بدم المسيح.
حقا روحا مستقيما أسألك ان تجدد فى احشائى يا الله








*انقل عقولنا من الاهتمام العالمى والشهوات الجسدية الى تذكار احكامك السمائية




عندما نضع كلمة الله امام اعيننا فى كل حين فسنتجنب الإنفصال عنه




،قديما قال الله لموسى ان يضع الكلمة عصائب أمام عينه وان يضعها على قوائم البيت وان يتكلم بها فى المخادع،طلب الله من موسى ان تكون الكلمة هى محور حياته وحديثه وتأملاته،ووعى داود الدرس فكان يلهج بالكلمة ليلا ونهارا.
الكلمة هى سلاح المؤمن فى حروب الشياطين،فالشيطان يرتعب من سلاح الكلمة،فضيلتنا لا تقهر الشيطان وقوة شكيمتنا لا تثنيه ولكن فقط الكلمة تجعله يهرب بعيدا،ففى لسان المؤمن حياة وموت يستطيع بكلمة لسانه ان يحيى نفسه وبكلمة خارجة عن مقاصد الله ان يميتها. 




*فى طريق وصاياك سعيت عندما وسعّت قلبى

دعينى اتوقف هنا فقط عند كلمة (وسعت قلبى)
داود يوقف سعيه فى طريق الله على إتساع قلبه،فما هو الذى وسع قلبك يا داود،هل هى عملية جراحية لتوسيع الصمامات ام هى 


عملية روحية لإزالة العوالق



،نعم يا داود هى كلمة الله التى فى إقتنائها أغلى من الذهب



،كلمة الله التى تدخل إلى القلب فتزيل معها كل وسخ التجارب السابقة والمفاهيم الخاطئة،كلمة الله التى تنير المعتم وتبنى المنهدم،هى كلمة الله التى تدخل قلبك فيتسع صماماته فتتنفس بشكل أسرع وتلهج فى ناموس احكامه. 

*








*أشكرك سيدتى على الإهتمام*
*سلام ونعمة* 


:download:


استمتع وكل المتابعين 

بحوار فكرك العميق الراقى 

وبانتظار تعقيبك


----------



## alaakamel30 (26 مايو 2010)

*



لكن يعطى ايحاء حسى مثير 
ممكن المتلقى 
رد فعلة يختلف علية 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 هل هذا نعتبره إباحية فى كلمات القصيدة ام فى ذهن المتلقى؟!!!!
الذهن النجس لا يحتاج لكلمات حتى تستثيره،فهو يثير نفسه حتى ولو يحيا صاحبه فى صومعات المتوحدين.
لاحظى حضرتك أنى قلت ان الألفاظ يجب ان لا تخرج عن الأداب العامة ولا تحث على الرذيلة.




لان كاتبها والموحى بها هو اللة 

لانك تخاطب شعوب الوثنية 

او يهود تغلغلت فيهم وثنية معينة 
فتفهمهم بلغتهم 


أنقر للتوسيع...

عفوا أسمحى لى ان أختلف معك فى الرأى من عدة اوجه
أولا: ان الكتاب المقدس لم يكن لشريحة او طائفة او اثنية معينة
ثانيا: كون الله استخدم هذة الالفاظ اذن هذة الالفاظ ليست نجسة فى حد ذاتها بل النجاسة فى نفس المتلقى
ثالثا: إستخدام تلك الالفاظ يتوقف على الغاية منها،فكما الغاية هى روحية فى الكتاب المقدس فهى غاية غزلية عفيفة فى الشعر
رابعا: إستخدام لفظ أو جملة فى قصيدة لا يعنى ان الشعر حسى،فالشعر الحسى هو مدرسة قديمة لها أسسها وأغراضها التى تختلف تماما عن ما نكتبه نحن الأن.



			يدرسها وليس يتغزل بمحاسنها 
علم مجرد 
وليس احساس ومشاعر 
وجو رومانسى وكدة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

الغزل والرومانسية والأحاسيس غير محرمة او تقع تحت مصطلح ما لا يليق،كما ان الشعر علم وفن يدرس وليس أفلام للبورنو



			الشعر المتمكن لا يحتاج لالفاظ حسية 
ما حضرتك كتبت هنا وبكتابات اشعار اية بالروعة 
ووصلت بمنتهى القوة 
ولا تحتاج لحليات حسية تزخرفها 
وتنزل بها من عمق الشعور للحسية الجسدية 

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا اضع كلمة او لفظ جرىء متى أحتاجت له القصيدة وليس للحلى والزخرفة ، وتكون العبارة فى اضيق الحدود.
سيدتى هل هناك خلاف أن السيدة فاتن حمامة من الفنانات العظام؟
هل هناك اى شك فى اخلاقياتها؟هل كانت من ممثلات العرى؟
وبالرغم من ذلك فأحيانا كانت تتقبل ان يقبلها البطل لأن الدور يتطلب ذلك ولأن المشهد لا يكتمل من غيرها.


أشكرك سيدتى مرة اخرى وإلى نقطة اخرى 
قد نختلف فيها او نتفق ولكن يبقى الود هو أساس الحوار*


----------



## asmicheal (26 مايو 2010)

هوة انا ممكن 
اكمل حوار بهذة النقطة 

لكن هتركها 

لان راية stop 
وضعت 
ف

ساكتفى بعرض كامل القناعتين 

كما عرضتا 

وننتقل لنقطة حوار تالية


----------



## alaakamel30 (26 مايو 2010)

*انا لم اقصد وقف الحوار فى هذة النقطة*
*اذا كنتِ تريدين الإستزادة فأهلا بكِ*


----------



## asmicheal (26 مايو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *هل هذا نعتبره إباحية فى كلمات القصيدة ام فى ذهن المتلقى؟!!!!*
> *:download:*
> 
> *لا من فضلة القلب يتكلم اللسان *
> ...


 


:download:

انا كنت هاقف بس حضرتك 
اللى سمحت لى باكمال الحوار


----------



## alaakamel30 (27 مايو 2010)

> *لا من فضلة القلب يتكلم اللسان *
> *والمتكلم من *
> *كلمات القصيدة *
> *ام متلقيها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*تماما ولكن مازال السؤال هل فى اللفظ الحسى ما يخالف تعاليم الكتاب المقدس؟*
*كما ان السيد المسيح قال انه لو نقينا داخل الصفحة يكون خارجها ايضا نظيفا،اذن لو كان ذهن المتلقى طاهرا فسيكون كل ما هو يتلقاه طاهرا ايضا.*
*لاحظى رأى بولس الرسول واعتقد انه يتفق مع رأيى:*
*كل شىء طاهر للطاهرين واما للنجسين وغير المؤمنين فليس شىء طاهرا بل قد تنجس ايضا ذهنهم وضميرهم.*
*الآية واضحة ان الطهارة والنجاسة فى الذهن وليس فى الأشياء،فللمؤمن كل شىء طاهر اما نجس الذهن فكل شىء بالنسبة له نجس.*
*أعتقد لا جدال بعد كلام بولس.*


> *ولية اضع تعبير يحوى بذكاء مدلولا حسيا *
> *سواء المتلقى اعتى المجرمين *
> *او راهب بصومعة*



*نفس الجواب السابق*
*لأن كل شىء طاهر لى*


> *مش لازم تخرج عن الاداب او تحث على الرذيلة *
> *يكفى ان تلمح عليها *


*لا حث ولا تلميح*
*كلامى واضح وصريح اذا كانت العبارة لا تخرج عن الأداب العامة فهى مباحة.*
*اذا كان الدين يمنعنى عن كتابة لفظ ربما يفهمه البعض على أنه تلميح للرذيلة فما رأيك بلبس الفتاة للجينز والجوب القصير والإستريتشكال،هل نعتبره تلميح للرذيلة ونفرض النقاب أم نقول ان الغرض لم يكن الإستثارة وان الإثارة فى الذهن النجس.*


> *تمام *
> *لكن انظر لمن كان يتحدث اليهم وقتها *
> *شعوب وثنية وشعب اليهود نفسة *
> *كانت تخللتة وثنية فكرية *


*مازلت متمسك برأيى أن الكتاب غير موجه لإثنية معينة وصالح حتى هذا الزمان وحاشا لله ان يخاطب شعبه حسب زناهم،هذا ولكِ ان تعلمى ان عصرنا الحالى لا يقل وثنية عن عصر سليمان*


> *وبعدين *
> *لا مجال لمقارنة الوحى الالهى الاعمق علوا وادراكا فعلا ومقصدا *
> *بشعر نحن نتحكم فية *
> *موجة لمستمعين *
> *يمكن اثارتهم *


*أولا: اذا كان الوحى الأكثر طهرا يستخدم هذة الألفاظ فلا غضاضة لكاتب الشعر ان يستخدمها*
*ثانيا: كما ان الشاعر يتحكم فى كتابته،فكاتب الوحى كان يتحكم فى وحيه ايضا،فالوحى هو فكرة من الله وصياغة بشرية بحتة*


> *ليس حضرتك تكتب وحى الهى *
> *انما شعر شخصى معبر عما بداخلك *
> *بامكانة ان يعبر عن سمو روحى نفسى عاطفى *
> *او *
> ...


*نفس الإجابة السابقة*
*الله لم يكتب الوحى*
*الله اعطى الفكرة والكتبة كتبوها بصياغة بشرية*
*اذن كاتب الوحى كان يتحكم ايضا فى ألفاظه وكان يستطيع ان يستعيض عنها بالفاظ اخرى*


> *العفاف يشمل رقى الالفاظ وايحائتها *
> *والى ماذا توحى *
> *لجزءك العلوى الانسانى العاطفى العفيف *
> *ام *
> ...


*هذا هو بيت القصيد*
*يا سيدتى لماذا نحصر العفة والنجاسة فى أجزائنا السفلية*
*العفة والنجاسة فى الذهن وليس فى أجسادنا*
*كما قال بولس اذا كان ذهنى طاهر فكل شىء طاهر لى حتى الاعضاء التناسلية،انظرى وتأملى عندما عرف أدم وحواء انهما عريانان هل كان العرى فى حد ذاته نجاسة ام النجاسة تسللت إلى أذهانهم؟*


> *لا يشترط ان تكون من مؤسسى او متبعى مدرسة شعرية *
> *لتستخدم فكرها *
> *او *
> *حتى بعض لفظها *


*لا نستطيع ان نقول عن الشعر انه حسى لمجرد ورود كلمة او لفظ جرىء فى بنيانه،فالشعر الحسى هو شعر له مدرسته ومبنى على الحسية الصريحة اللاذعة فى الألفاظ والأفكار*


> *الكلمة اخطر من فيلم البورنو *
> *لان الكلمة تبقى اما فيلم البورنو فلقطات *
> *من تفاهتها قد تنساها ولا تعود تذكرها *
> *كمان *
> ...


*اذن قليل من الصراحة والجرأة فى الحوار*
*هل وجود كلمة حسية وحيدة بقصيدة تثير غرائز الرجل والمرأة؟؟؟*
*من يثار من كلمة هو نجس الذهن ومريض بالشذوذ*
*واكرر اذا محونا كلمة حسية من قصيدة فمن باب أولى ان نلزم نسائنا بلبس النقاب أو الشادور لأن واقعيا جسد المرأة أكثر إثارة من كلمة فى قصيدة!!!!!!!!!!!*


> *فاتن حمامة اعشقها واكتر فنانة خالدة *
> 
> *بالنسبة لى فى السينما المصرية*
> 
> ...


*السؤال*
*هل قبلة من عمر الشريف لفاتن حمامة فى فيلم نهر الحب يجعلك تغلقين التلفاز أو تشيحين بوجهك بعيدا،هل تأمرين أولادك بأن يتجنبوا مشاهدة هذا العمل السينمائى العظيم،هل تعتبرين ان هذة القبلة إسفاف بالفن؟؟؟*
*



			انا كنت هاقف بس حضرتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *اللى سمحت لى باكمال الحوار *


*أنا ايضا كنت سأتوقف ولكن جنت على نفسها براقش*
*ولو كان محاورى رجلا لكان حديثى أكثر جرأة*
*وأحذرك أن القادم اعظم*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## asmicheal (27 مايو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *تماما ولكن مازال السؤال هل فى اللفظ الحسى ما يخالف تعاليم الكتاب المقدس؟*
> *كما ان السيد المسيح قال انه لو نقينا داخل الصفحة يكون خارجها ايضا نظيفا،اذن لو كان ذهن المتلقى طاهرا فسيكون كل ما هو يتلقاه طاهرا ايضا.*
> *لاحظى رأى بولس الرسول واعتقد انه يتفق مع رأيى:*
> *كل شىء طاهر للطاهرين واما للنجسين وغير المؤمنين فليس شىء طاهرا بل قد تنجس ايضا ذهنهم وضميرهم.*
> ...


 

:download:

انا كدة بتهدد 

احمممممممممممممممممممممممم

نكمل بالمحكمة بقى 

شوفلنا عشمااااااااااااااااااااااوى 
خلص شاى ولا لسة 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## alaakamel30 (27 مايو 2010)

*



يعنى اتكلم زى ماانا عايز 
ولو حد اعثر بكلامى 
اقول اصل فكرة هوة اللى نجس 

منطق برضة 
طبعا لا اقبلة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

هل أنا ذكرت ان الكلام يكون زى ما انا عايز؟
أنا وضعت شروط وهى الاداب العامة
أما عن عثرة الآخرين فهو ليس مبرر بل هو حبل أشنق به حريتى التى وهبها لى الله.
السيد المسيح جلس مع زناة ورغم عثرة هذا إلا أنه لم يبالى لأن مقصده لم يكن نجسا.
السيد المسيح أكل هو وتلاميذه من الحقل فى يوم سبت بل وكسر السبت فى معجزاته ورغم إنها عثرة للآخرين إلا انه ايضا لم يبالى.
السيد المسيح سمح لإمرأة زانية ان تلمس جسده ورغم انها عثرة إلا إنه لم يمنعها.
داود ورجاله أكلوا من التقدمة ورغم انها عثرة إلا أنه لم يعتبرها كسر للوصية.



			وهوة اكل اللحم خروج عن الاداب العامة 
ورغم كدة 
ان كان اكل اللحم يعثر اخى فلن اكل لحم 
وليحتمل الاقوياء ضعف الضعفاء 

أنقر للتوسيع...

أكل مايذبح للأوثان لم يكن نجسا فى ذاته بل فضل بولس أن لا نأكله رحمةٍ بضعف العابرين للمسيحية،وهو كما ترين لم يكن وصية أو تحريم ولكنه مراعاة لمشاعر الناس فى مرحلة إنتقالية،ونحن الان لسنا فى مرحلة إنتقالية.
كما انه حتى الضعيف لا تعثره كلمة فى قصيدة
لو كلمة تعثر الضعيف اذن لن تنزل النساء من منازلهم رحمةٍ بالضعيف.



			اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
اللياقة المعقولة مناسبة 
لا نقاب ولا تعرى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

اللياقة المعقولة لا نقاب ولا تعرى
كذلك الشعر المعقول لا كبت ولا إسفاف



			حضرتك بتكتب شعر مش وحى 
ولا اناقش جودة اللفظ الحسى 
انما لية اصلا اعبر بة 
طالما 
بامكانى تجنبة 
ولن يضيف للمعنى 
اضافة وااااااااااااو 

أنقر للتوسيع...

نفس إجابتى فى المشاركة السابقة
وحى الكتاب المقدس كان من صياغة بشرية
فلماذا عبر كاتب الوحى بتلك الألفاظ (اللى مش وااااو)
ولماذا لم يستعيض عنها بغيرها مادام فى إمكانه



			مش مجال حوارى 
طهارة الاعضاء التناسلية 
انا ابحث استخدام الالفاظ ذات الايجاءات الحسية 
فى الشعر المسيحى خصوصا 
وبالتحديد 

ثم العام 

أنقر للتوسيع...

راجعى المشاركة السابقة لكِ
فأنتِ من ذكرتى بماذا توحى الكلمات لجزئك العلوى ام للخطيئة
أنتِ من قسمتى الإنسان إلى جزئين جزء علوى وجزء سفلى



			كمسيحى احترس وادقق بما اخطة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ما زلنا فى نقطة الخلاف الاولى 
هل كلمة فى قصيدة تعتبر عدم تدقيق
لماذا لم يدقق داود عندما رقص شبه عاريا امام تابوت الرب
ولماذا لم يحسب حساب لعثرة غيره وقد حدث بالفعل ان ميلكال ابنة شاول عثرت واحتقرته.



			قبلة اية ونهر الحب اية 
لا بتفرج 
كلقطة عابرة 
لكن مش سبوت واثبت عليها 

الكلمة اقوى من قبلة نهر الحب

ولا اتوقع من شعر مسيحى 
لقطات 
احممممممممممممممممممممممممممم

أنقر للتوسيع...

جميل جدا ولماذا تركزين السبوت على كلمة بقصيدة لماذا لا تقرأيها قراءة عابرة،كما أن شهوة النظر أقوى من شهوة الكلمة وما تدعيه ان الكلمة اقوى ليس بصحيح.



			مش عذر ولا منطق 
الوسط مناسب حتى بالملابس والزينة 
لا نقاب ولا تعرى 
وتتدرج تبعا للقناعة والروحانية ونظرة المراة لنفسها ولجسدها واحترامها لة 
وهل هى فارغة ولا تحتوى الا على جسد تعرضة باحتقار واهانة 
ولا 
مملؤة واثقة لا تحتاج لامتهان التعرى 


نظرتها لنفسها وليس فرض خارجى عليها 





أنقر للتوسيع...

على الرغم من ان الإقتباس السابق مخالف للترتيب إلا أننى فضلت أن أؤجله لأخر المشاركة لأن فيه غايتى وصدق مزعمى،فأرجوكِ ركزى على ما ظللته من كلماتك بالأسود وطبقيه على لفظ جرىء بقصيدة.
الوسط مناسب: اذن الوسطية حتى فى الشعر مناسبة لا إسفاف ولا إجحاف،ووجود لفظ جرىء يعد بالطبع من الوسطية.
تتدرج تبعا لقناعتها: وكذلك اللفظ يتدرج طبقا لقناعة الشاعر.
هل هى فارغة ولا تحتوى على جسد لتعرضه:
وكذلك القصيدة هل هى إباحية ولا تحتوى إلا على رذيلة تنشرها ام لها أهداف أخرى مباحة وعظيمة.
نظرتها لنفسها وليس فرض خارجى عليها:
كذلك الشاعر ونظرته لغرض قصيدته الهادف وليس فرض رقابة على كتابته.


إيه رأى حضرتك فى المرافعة*


----------



## asmicheal (27 مايو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *هل أنا ذكرت ان الكلام يكون زى ما انا عايز؟*
> *أنا وضعت شروط وهى الاداب العامة*
> *أما عن عثرة الآخرين فهو ليس مبرر بل هو حبل أشنق به حريتى التى وهبها لى الله.*
> *السيد المسيح جلس مع زناة ورغم عثرة هذا إلا أنه لم يبالى لأن مقصده لم يكن نجسا.*
> ...


 







مرافعة هايلة طبعا 
سهرت حضرتك للساعة 5 صباحا لاعدادها 

واكيد مهما اجتهد 

مش قد منطق وحكمة وبلاغة حضرتك 


يعنى احقاقا للحق 

شغلتك الكلام اجى فيك اية انا الغلبانة بجد 


المرافعة الرائعة دى  تكسب بيها القضية بالمحكمة 

لكن 

اسمح لى 



الخص 


حضرتك ترى ان استخدام الالفاظ الحسية مقبول طالما ضمن الاداب العامة ولا يحث على الرذيلة 


والغلبانة المشاغبة اللى جنب الحيط ترى ان استخدام الالفاظ الحسية حليات لا ضرورة لها 
لانها لن تضيف لشعر متمكن اضافة قيمة تقابل شبهة اعثار اى متلقى حسب رد فعلة 



هاكتفى بكدة 

الطيب احسن 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




الى نقطة حوار تالية


----------



## asmicheal (27 مايو 2010)

+هوة سؤال جال بخاطرى اثناء اجتماع الخدمة الجمعة اللى فاتت 
وادينا بنهاية الاسبوع 
ولا يزال يجول بخاطرى 

التلاميذ رغم وجود السيد المسيح لة كل المجد وسطهم  لم تتغير طبيعة ضعفهم البشرى 
خيانة 
خوف 
انكار 
الا بعدما حل عليهم الروح القدس 


لية 




+ فى الميراث المسيحى هل هناك تشريع الولد ضعف البنت ام ماذا ؟



+ اكيد لا يوجد طلاق بالمسيحية الا لعلة الزنا او لامراض تفقد الاهلية 
لكن هل يوجد انفصال 
وهل لة تقنين تشريعى 




+ هوة فية لوغاريتم لا افهمة 

اية المجالس المسيحية داخل الكنيسة 
وما دورها 
وما شرعيتها القانونية بالنسبة للدولة 




+محاكمة الكهنة والاساقفة هل للدولة دور فيها ام امر كنسى 
وعلى اى اساس يحاسب الكهنة والاساقفة 




+ هوة فية سؤال جرىء 
البنات المخطوفات لاسلمتهم فى حال الاعتداء عليهم 
الطفل لو حدث اية وضعة من الاعراب القانونى 
وهل يجيز القانون فى تلك الحالات الاجهاض 

للطفل غير الشرعى


----------



## alaakamel30 (28 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> +هوة سؤال جال بخاطرى اثناء اجتماع الخدمة الجمعة اللى فاتت
> وادينا بنهاية الاسبوع
> ولا يزال يجول بخاطرى
> 
> ...


*أرجو ان تكون فى إجابتى الإفادة*
*سلام المسيح*


----------



## asmicheal (28 مايو 2010)

طبعا باجابات حضرتك كل افادة 

ولو انى حسيت 

انك بتجاوب باقتضاب 

زى ما تكون قرفان 

من كتر الاسئلة :t9:


فى 


*انتظار احد قصائدك الرائعة بكتابات*

من درج مكتبك اليمين ف شمال بحرى قبلى 

لنكمل الحوار 

اللى قارفك ومزهقك  :heat:


 وممتع لينا جميعا


----------



## alaakamel30 (28 مايو 2010)

*ما هو السبب فى شعورك بإقتضاب أجوبتى *
*على العكس تماما أنا أجاوبك بكل إرتياح*
*يجوز لأن الأسئلة هذة المرة مباشرة وبالتالى فالإجابات مباشرة لا تحتمل تأويل أو تدخل منى.*
*سلام المسيح*


----------



## asmicheal (31 مايو 2010)

+  لية الحب فية شجن ؟


+ اية الفيصل بين الجراءة و التهور ؟



+ امتى المال بيملك الانسان ؟





+ اية ركنك المفضل ا علاء كامل 

*بيبتك 

*بمكتبك 

*بكنيستك 

*بالمحال العامة 




+ امتى بتحس ا علاء كامل  انك سعيد بجد ؟





+ دة كان بدماغى باجتماع الخدمة الجمعة اللى فات 

 ازاى الخدمة الروحية بالكنائس تكون اكثر فعالية ؟


----------



## alaakamel30 (1 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> + لية الحب فية شجن ؟
> *سؤال قصير ولكنه يحتاج لكثير من حكمة لا أملكها*
> *أعتقد أن هناك ترابط بين الحب والشجن*
> *حتى الحب الإلهى عرف الشجن*
> ...


*تحياتى للقديرة ا/أسميشيل*
*سعدت بأسئلتك وإلى نقطة تالية*
*سلام المسيح*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*



السرير
أقرأ فى سريرى
أكتب فى سريرى
أتأمل فى سريرى
كثيرا ما شهد سريرى أحزانى وأفراحى
فكنت أشعر به فى احزانى وكأنه تابوت الموت
وكنت أشعر به فى افراحى وكأنه البساط السحرى

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
يا خرابي دي عدوي بقي هههههههه انا ذلك الشخص برضه

ياريت الواحد لو سافر ياخد سريره معاه بالمره هههههه او لو اتجوز يعني يبقي ياخده معاه ههههههه ايه العدوي دي اغلب الناس اليومين دول بقم كدااااااا



			سعادتى دائما ترتبط بالأطفال
ضحكة طفل بريئة تكفى لإنقلاب مزاجى رأسا على عقب

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ربنا يرزقك باحلي ولاد يا رب و يبارك لك في من تحب اخي علاء

سلام المسيح*


----------



## alaakamel30 (1 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*لا حضرتك تقريبا اكتر منى فى موضوع السرير ده*
*تقريبا انتى عاملة معاهدة مع السرير*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


> *او لو اتجوز يعني*



*لو ليه؟*
*هتتجوزى*
*واكليلك هيبقى فى اكبر كنيسة*
*إن أمنتى ترين مجد الله*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*



إن أمنتى ترين مجد الله

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
امين,,,*


----------



## asmicheal (1 يونيو 2010)

اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة asmicheal 

 







*+ لية الحب فية شجن ؟
سؤال قصير ولكنه يحتاج لكثير من حكمة لا أملكها
أعتقد أن هناك ترابط بين الحب والشجن
حتى الحب الإلهى عرف الشجن
(لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد)
لاحظى هنا مقدار البذل،لاحظى بكاء السيد المسيح فى البستان وتألمه ورفضه أن يشرب من هذة الكأس ولكن الحب الإلهى جعله يقبل مشيئة أبيه،جعله يقبل الألم حتى يعبر عن حبه للبشر.
أما عن الإنسان فأعتقد أن أولى حالات الشجن فى الحب هى إدراك الإنسان المحب أن الأنا الخاصة به تتوقف على إنسان آخر،أن سعادته وشقائه فى يد المحبوب،أن حريته أصبحت ذكرى فى عالم النسيان بعد ان قيده الحب برباط المحبوب.*

*:download:*


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*حرقة واحد قرب ربنا يتمم لة بخير على كندا *


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*الف مبروك *
*البقاء للة بقى *
*ويوم لك ويوم عليك *
*والانسان اية نفس داخل وخارج *

*ف *


*ربنا يتمم بخير ونفرح فيك قصدى بيك *

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
* 



+ اية الفيصل بين الجراءة و التهور ؟
الفيصل هو مساحة التعبير وحرية الرأى المتاحة
إذا زادت الحرية يتحول التهور إلى مجرد رأى
وإذا قلت الحرية يتحول الرأى إلى تهور

:download:

ذكاء محامى قدير 




+ امتى المال بيملك الانسان ؟



عندما


 يشعر الإنسان أنه اصبح سلعة

 يجوز أن يقدرها الخبير المثمن،عندما يتحول الإنسان إلى أرقام ورقية فالمال قد امتلكه.
يهوذا امتلكه المال عندما قدر سيده بثلاثين من الفضة فباعه
حنانيا وزوجته اختلسا من ثمن الحقل ظنا منهما ان المال يشترى الحياة فماتا

:download:

تمام ومحبة المال شيطان قاسى 
والقاسى يكدر لحمة 





+ اية ركنك المفضل ا علاء كامل 

*بيبتك 
السرير
أقرأ فى سريرى
أكتب فى سريرى
أتأمل فى سريرى
كثيرا ما شهد سريرى أحزانى وأفراحى
فكنت أشعر به فى احزانى وكأنه تابوت الموت
وكنت أشعر به فى افراحى وكأنه البساط السحرى

*بمكتبك 
رغما عنى وبدون أى حق فى الإختيار
كرسى المكتب هو الركن المفروض 
حاولت كثيرا أن اهرب من قيود المكاتب الخشبية ولكنى فشلت
القيود الخشبية كانت السبب فى رفضى الإلتحاق بسلك النيابة العامة،ولكنى لم استطع ان اهرب منها فى عملى كمحامى.

*بكنيستك 
كنيستى هى اكثر مكان قد جلست فيه بعد منزلى
لا استطيع تحديد ركن محدد،فلا يوجد ركن لم استمتع به فيها
كل الأركان هناك تشهد على ذكريات مؤلمة احيانا وسعيدة احيانا أخرى

*بالمحال العامة
فى ذاك الركن البعيد المختفى عن الأنظار
أراقب وأترقب 
لحين وقوع فريسة جديدة فى شبكة الصياد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

:download:

طبعا عارف انى مش هفوتها 

لية كدة 
صياد وفريسة 

وعم ابو هبة 

لية هة لية 




+ امتى بتحس ا علاء كامل انك سعيد بجد ؟
سعادتى دائما ترتبط بالأطفال
ضحكة طفل بريئة تكفى لإنقلاب مزاجى رأسا على عقب
كما أن مداعبتى للأطفال تجعلنى اشعر للحظات ان الطفل الكامن فى زوايا الروح لم يقتله عنفوان الرجولة بجسدى.
:download:

اصدق ناس فعلا الاطفال 
تعرف بخدمتى 
لا اترك سن ارتبطت بة من اول نزولى خدمة 
خامسة وسادسة ابتدائى 

وكل الخادمات شهر سبتمبر 
تغيير الفصول 
يكون بقى ترقب 
انا الوحيدة اللى بيبقى ترجى لربنا وبشفاعة كل القديسين واب اعترافى وامينتى 

ان ابقى بتلك المرحلة 

واقول لهم طالما انا لسة نقاشة فى القلوب البريئة الطاهرة التى تمتعنى بانقى واقوى محبة اتركونى معهم 

ولما اخيب طلعونى معاش باعدادى وثانوى 


هههههههههههههههههههههه




+ دة كان بدماغى باجتماع الخدمة الجمعة اللى فات 

ازاى الخدمة الروحية بالكنائس تكون اكثر فعالية ؟




عندما تكون الخدمة تحت الاقدام وليست من فوق الكراسى الوثيرة


 

السيد المسيح قال انه جاء ليخدم حينما جلس وغسل أرجل التلاميذ،السيد الذى يجلس على عرش العروش لم يستحى ان يكون تحت الأقدام.




وكذلك عندما تكون الخدمة عن حب



،المرأة الخاطئة غسلت ارجل سيدها بطيب غالى الثمن،لأنها أحبت كثيرا فقد خلدها الوحى وذكرها فى الإنجيل الذى طاف العالم كله ، ليس لفضل فيها ولكن لأنها أحبت كثيرا.* 






:download:

عادى يعنى 
اجاباتك معدية الروعة ب 20        30 ميل 

فى انتظار تعقيب حضرتك 

لننتقل لنقطة حوار تالية


----------



## alaakamel30 (1 يونيو 2010)

*



طبعا عارف انى مش هفوتها 

لية كدة 
صياد وفريسة 

وعم ابو هبة 

لية هة لية 


أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعا ما ذكرتيه لا يحتاج لتعقيب منى
فأنا اتفق معك فى كل ما ذكرتيه
فقط تساؤلك عن الصياد والفريسة
وأعتقد انك تعلمين الإجابة بل وتشعرين بها
الدلو يا عزيزى أيبك*


----------



## asmicheal (1 يونيو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *طبعا ما ذكرتيه لا يحتاج لتعقيب منى*
> *فأنا اتفق معك فى كل ما ذكرتيه*
> *فقط تساؤلك عن الصياد والفريسة*
> *وأعتقد انك تعلمين الإجابة بل وتشعرين بها*
> *الدلو يا عزيزى أيبك*


 

:download:


ولا اعرف عزيزى قطز 

احمد مظهر مات قبل ما يقول لى 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


للمتابعين بالصدفة ا علاء طلع برج الدلو الفلكى معايا  يعنى 

ومن سمات هذا البرج الفحص والتدقيق 

نعديها 

ونكبر دماغنا 



الى نقطة الحوار التالية


----------



## alaakamel30 (1 يونيو 2010)

*تعقيب على تعقيبك الذكى الذى جاء حتى لا يفهم البعض تلميحى بشكل خاطىء.*
*مقصودى من أنك تعلمين الإجابة وتشعرين بها هو أنك تحملين نفس صفاتى الفلكية.*
*أى خدمة يا ستى ولا تزعلى*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## asmicheal (1 يونيو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *تعقيب على تعقيبك الذكى الذى جاء حتى لا يفهم البعض تلميحى بشكل خاطىء.*
> *مقصودى من أنك تعلمين الإجابة وتشعرين بها هو أنك تحملين نفس صفاتى الفلكية.*
> *أى خدمة يا ستى ولا تزعلى*
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*


 

:download:

لا مش بزعل 

ولما بزعل بصارح على طول واواجه

وحضرتك مجرب كتير مصارحاتى السابقة 

بالموضوع هنا 

الحوار ان شاء الرب وعشنا ممتد 


المهم حضرتك اللى ما تزعلش من نقطة الحوار التالية 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (1 يونيو 2010)

لو 

لو لم اكن محامى لكنت 

لو اعيد لى ترتيب ايامى سارمى منها 

لو حسبت حساباتى كنت سا حذر من 

لو وصلت كندا لوددت 





احبك ولكن 


احبك ايها الصباح لكن 

احبك يا قلمى ولكن 

احبك يا ابو هبة لانك      

احبك يا شجنى لكن 






حين 

حين افتح عينى اقول 

حين افتح سيارتى اقول 

حين اصل لعملى اقول 

حين انجح اقول 

حين اخفق اقول 





الشعرة  .... هى 



الشعرة بين الاهلى والزمالك 

الشعرة بين الحب والاعجاب  هى 


الشعرة بين البرودة والحرارة هى 

الشعرة بين الروحانية والادعاء هى 


الشعرة بين الفضيلة والخطية هى 

الشعرة بين الثقة والغرور هى 

الشعرة بين الكلام والصمت  هى 





اسئلة خفيفة 

وقت حضرتك ما يسمح 

تفضل بالرد


----------



## alaakamel30 (2 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> لو
> 
> لو لم اكن محامى لكنت
> *محامى برضه*
> ...


*أسف جدا على التأخير*
*وشكرا على أسئلتك الخفيفة *
*سعدت بها وأرجو ان اكون أجبت بمصداقية*
*سلام المسيح*


----------



## asmicheal (2 يونيو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *أسف جدا على التأخير*
> *وشكرا على أسئلتك الخفيفة *
> *سعدت بها وأرجو ان اكون أجبت بمصداقية*
> *سلام المسيح*


 
:download:

مصداقية عن الاسئلة التى تحب الاجابة عنها فقط 


انما توجد اسئلة الاجابات فيها الذكاء اعلى وعلى حساب المصداقية 

ههههههههههههههههههههه



الى نقطة الحوار التالية


----------



## asmicheal (2 يونيو 2010)

باسلوبك الموجز المنجز 

ولانى قرات ذلك كهواية منذ وقت 

ونسيت اغلبة 
لانى لا استخدمة 

وتحكمنى باختياراتى 

صدق الكلمة 
ثم 
حلاوتها 

وشرط شخصى بالنسبة ليا 


ان تخلو من الفاظ ابو هبة 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

+ما السمات الواجب توافرها والتى بدونها يختل توصيف هذا الفن الراقى 

فى :




القصيدة 

الزجل 

المقال 




+ولية يطلق على الشعر قصيدة 



+متى يكون الشعر صادقا
او 

ما مقياس صدق الشعر 

هل احساس المتلقى فقط


----------



## asmicheal (3 يونيو 2010)

تم اغلاق الموضوع 

وشكرا  

asmicheal


----------

